# Please Help



## angelique01

I have posted about my problems days ago and have not had any help from anyone, which I find sad, since I know alot you know more then me probably.


My comp has some major problems. I experince fatal excpetions when Windows starts up, when installing or running programs, or just browsing the internet.

My comp lockups on occasion and restarts by itself.


I get kicked off my ISP with dll errors like no tomorrow (this is the 3 rd time I am trying to type this).

please if anyone can help, it is much appreciated since I cannot afford to have my comp looked at by any professionals right now.


thank you!


----------



## angelique01

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.3
Scan saved at 10:35:27 PM, on 11/11/03
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\ACS\ACSD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RPCSS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ptsnoop.exe
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL COMPANION\COMPANION.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AMERICA ONLINE 8.0\AOLTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AMERICA ONLINE 9.0\WAOL.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AMERICA ONLINE 9.0\SHELLMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AMERICA ONLINE 9.0\AOLWBSPD.EXE
C:\MY DOCUMENTS\MISC. PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = +w
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = +w
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = +w
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by America Online
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {206E52E0-D52E-11D4-AD54-0000E86C26F6} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {601ED020-FB6C-11D3-87D8-0050DA59922B} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {2843DAC1-05EF-11D2-95BA-0060083493D6} - C:\WINDOWS\SPEECH\DRAGON\WEB_IE.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {16664845-0E00-11D2-8059-000000000000} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REGET SHARED\CATCHER.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: ReGet Bar - {17939A30-18E2-471E-9D3A-56DD725F1215} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\REGETDX\IEBAR.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CountrySelection] pctptt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PTSNOOP] ptsnoop.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [AolAcsDaemon1] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\ACS\ACSD.EXE"
O4 - Startup: AOL Companion.lnk = C:\Program Files\AOL Companion\companion.exe
O4 - Startup: America Online 8.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\America Online 8.0\aoltray.exe
O4 - Startup: Scanner Detector.lnk = C:\Program Files\ScanSuite\SDetect.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download A&ll by ReGet Deluxe - C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REGET SHARED\CC_All.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Do&wnload by ReGet Deluxe - C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REGET SHARED\CC_Link.htm
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O12 - Plugin for .bcf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPBelv32.dll
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {4A3CF76B-EC7A-405D-A67D-8DC6B52AB35B} (QDiagAOLCCUpdateObj Class) - http://aolcc.aol.com/computercheckup/qdiagcc.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://207.188.7.150/28755f5679cff3b1e623/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/swdir.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37864.6631134259
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: Domain = aoldsl.net


----------



## skyman

Sorry you are having these problems but you need to supply us with some information:

What operating system are you using, Windows 98, 2000,XP?

Do you have an antivirus program

Do you run AdAware or SpyBot programs

Have you ever tried to repair your Internet Explorer

When was the last time you ran your scandisk and defrag program


Someone here will be able to help you but we need a little information.

Stay with this thread and you will get the help you need....


----------



## raybro

My first reaction is if I were having that much trouble, I'd format the drive and do a clean install of the OS and start all over again.

Maybe you could provide a bit more detail about the specific problems (messages, BSOD, symptoms (mouse freeze, keybord inactive, etc)). The more we know, the better the chance of helping.

Also provide some system specs... OS, processor, RAM, HD capacity, ISP


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by raybro:_
> *My first reaction is if I were having that much trouble, I'd format the drive and do a clean install of the OS and start all over again. *


I have thought about that more than once, but I don't even know where to start. Can I back up my programs and files if I choose to do this?

okay here is all the info I can give you:

I have Spybot and Adaware and yes I do run them
I have AVG Antivirus, does not detect anything

Windows98SE
AMD Anthlon XP 1700
20GB HD
512MB RAM
AOL 9.0 is my ISP (yes, yes, I know it's not good)

I have repaired my Internet Explorer and it does not work 

I ran scandisk a few days ago, reported I had some bad sectors, repaired them though.

I don't recall the last time I ran defrag or if I ever ran it 
. would any of this stop if I did. I heard some people say defraging doesn'r do anything, and them some say it does.

hoped this helped some!

here is some of the messages I get, they are in this post: http://forums.techguy.org/t177772/s.html


----------



## NiteHawk

Nothing serious, just a little clean-up.

In Hijack This, check ALL of the following items. Double check so as to be sure not to miss a single one.
Next, close all browser Windows, and have HT fix all checked.
*
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = +w
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = +w
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = +w
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page =

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {206E52E0-D52E-11D4-AD54-0000E86C26F6} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {601ED020-FB6C-11D3-87D8-0050DA59922B} - (no file)

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot

O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://207.188.7.150/28755f5679cff3...ip/RdxIE601.cab

*

Reboot into normal mode

Now download Spybot - Search & Destroy  (if you haven't got the program installed already)

After installing, first press Online, and search for, put a check mark at, and install all updates.

Next, close all Internet Explorer windows, hit 'Check for Problems', and have SpyBot remove/fix all it finds that are in RED

Reboot

Last, run HJT again and post your log again to see if anything was missed.

Thanks


----------



## angelique01

hey I did everything you said and so far no fatal excpetions , but when I started up AOL before I got here, I got this error

"EXPLORER caused an invalid page fault in
module SHELL32.DLL at 0167:7fcb3d8d.
Registers:
EAX=00000017 CS=0167 EIP=7fcb3d8d EFLGS=00010202
EBX=0126fc8f SS=016f ESP=0126f8a0 EBP=0126f9b8
ECX=0126f86f DS=016f ESI=00000104 FS=2157
EDX=0126fc95 ES=016f EDI=bff773a9 GS=0000
Bytes at CS:EIP:
83 0d fc 00 74 5f 8b 45 08 16 83 38 00 74 56 ff 
Stack dump:
0000016f 0126fc8c 00448265 00000000 646e6957 0073776f ffffffff 0126fce0 bff7b9c5 81cf0b68 82dafde0 bfb79ccc bfbd4260 ffffffff 00000000 00003687 "

I clicked it off a voila! 2 more fatal exceptions.


----------



## angelique01

here's the new log

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.3
Scan saved at 1:12:43 AM, on 11/12/03
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\ACS\ACSD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RPCSS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ptsnoop.exe
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL COMPANION\COMPANION.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AMERICA ONLINE 8.0\AOLTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AMERICA ONLINE 9.0\WAOL.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AMERICA ONLINE 9.0\SHELLMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AMERICA ONLINE 9.0\AOLWBSPD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\MY DOCUMENTS\MISC. PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by America Online
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {2843DAC1-05EF-11D2-95BA-0060083493D6} - C:\WINDOWS\SPEECH\DRAGON\WEB_IE.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {16664845-0E00-11D2-8059-000000000000} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REGET SHARED\CATCHER.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: ReGet Bar - {17939A30-18E2-471E-9D3A-56DD725F1215} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\REGETDX\IEBAR.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CountrySelection] pctptt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PTSNOOP] ptsnoop.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [AolAcsDaemon1] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\ACS\ACSD.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mstask.exe
O4 - Startup: AOL Companion.lnk = C:\Program Files\AOL Companion\companion.exe
O4 - Startup: America Online 8.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\America Online 8.0\aoltray.exe
O4 - Startup: Scanner Detector.lnk = C:\Program Files\ScanSuite\SDetect.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download A&ll by ReGet Deluxe - C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REGET SHARED\CC_All.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Do&wnload by ReGet Deluxe - C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REGET SHARED\CC_Link.htm
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O12 - Plugin for .bcf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPBelv32.dll
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {4A3CF76B-EC7A-405D-A67D-8DC6B52AB35B} (QDiagAOLCCUpdateObj Class) - http://aolcc.aol.com/computercheckup/qdiagcc.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/swdir.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37864.6631134259
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: Domain = aoldsl.net


----------



## NiteHawk

The HJT log looks clean.

On the IE problem lets do this, go to Control Panel > add/remove programs and scroll down to Microsoft Internet Explorer (it's listed under Microsoft, not just Internet Explorer), highlight it and click the add/remove button.
You will be given 3 choices, choose Repair Internet Explorer and click OK.

Once this is done, try IE again. Also go into IE and double check all your settings. I don't remember if when you repair if it retains all your settings (I think so) or defaults them. Double check to be sure.


----------



## angelique01

Still getting Fatal Excetions. I got like 5 in row and I had to keep clicking enter to get them off


----------



## raybro

Hi again angelique01... When I said I would format and do a clean install, it was with the knowledge that I have done it many times and have a clear idea what is involved along with hardware and utilities that facilitate the process. In fact, I am set to do that very thing next month. I generally do a clean install of the OS about once a year. It's pretty clear you do not have any those advantages. This is not to say you cannot attain them, but it would take some time, effort and expense.

Of course, you can accomplish the format/clean install process without the aformentioned hardware and utilities. It's just not as quick or simple. The actual formatting and installation of the OS is pretty straightforward. It's the followup stuff that can get problematic. You will have to reinstall all your program applications and drivers for peripherals (printer, scanner, modem, etc). IE and OE will have to be configured to connect to your ISP. You can save all your e-mails, Address Book and Favorites for later import to IE.

There is nothing you can do to avoid reinstalltion of the program applications, but you can do something about the usual problems associated with locating the drivers you will need. I use a utility called WinDriverBackup ( http://www.jermar.com/wdrvbck.htm ). It creates a file containing all the drivers on your system so you can simply reinstall them as needed from one source AND they will be the same (hopefully up to date) as the ones you had before. It's not perfect (it misses the driver for my printer), but it captures the majority.

You will also have to go through the update process for your OS from the Microsoft update site. This should be done before Dec 31 as M$ is cutting off support for Win9X after that. What I do not know is whether they are going to shut down the site for Win9X or simply stop creating new updates. In any event, there are methods you can use to download and store the complete updates needed for your system. This way, if you have need to do the clean install again in the future, you will have the required updates on disk.

Do you have a CD burner? You will need some medium to which you can copy the files you wish to save. Alternatively, you could create another partition on your HDD and copy the files you want to save there, then copy them back after you have the OS up and running. EDIT.. Just realized you can't do this without a 3rd party software like Partition Commander or Partition Magic.

As you have probably discerned by now, this CAN get laborious. If you take it one step at a time, it is a lot less complex than it appears. It all depends on your sense of adventure and willingness/eagerness to learn. I suggest you stick with NightHawk and see what he can suggest further. He's good. If you reach the point where you wish to pursue the format/clean install, post back and we will get to it.

BTW... Another consideration... You will need access to another PC with internet access so we can communicate after you get started.


----------



## NiteHawk

Ray, here are a few things that I advised Angelique on last night.

http://forums.techguy.org/t178573/s.html

Feel free to jump in. It's always possible that I've over looked something.


----------



## raybro

NiteHawk... Looks like you got it pretty well covered. I'll just monitor and contribute as I think needed.


----------



## angelique01

I appreciate all the help you guys are giving me and I am willing to do whatever it takes to get this back up and running. I am willing to learn as I go along as well. But I would like know where I start first. I would guess that backing up all my files would be first? Yes, I do own a cd burner and can burn what I need to cd's. Let me know where I should start after that. thank you!


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *Ray, here are a few things that I advised Angelique on last night.
> 
> http://forums.techguy.org/t178573/s.html
> 
> Feel free to jump in. It's always possible that I've over looked something.  *


I did as you said and the only thing I saw links for were posted under "Installed Microsoft Hotfixes"

and when I clicked on them , they told me in order to obtain them I had to contact Microsoft. And as far as I know you have to pay out the butt for them


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by raybro:_
> *Hi again angelique01... When I said I would format and do a clean install, it was with the knowledge that I have done it many times and have a clear idea what is involved along with hardware and utilities that facilitate the process. In fact, I am set to do that very thing next month. I generally do a clean install of the OS about once a year. It's pretty clear you do not have any those advantages. This is not to say you cannot attain them, but it would take some time, effort and expense.
> 
> Of course, you can accomplish the format/clean install process without the aformentioned hardware and utilities. It's just not as quick or simple. The actual formatting and installation of the OS is pretty straightforward. It's the followup stuff that can get problematic. You will have to reinstall all your program applications and drivers for peripherals (printer, scanner, modem, etc). IE and OE will have to be configured to connect to your ISP. You can save all your e-mails, Address Book and Favorites for later import to IE.
> 
> There is nothing you can do to avoid reinstalltion of the program applications, but you can do something about the usual problems associated with locating the drivers you will need. I use a utility called WinDriverBackup ( http://www.jermar.com/wdrvbck.htm ). It creates a file containing all the drivers on your system so you can simply reinstall them as needed from one source AND they will be the same (hopefully up to date) as the ones you had before. It's not perfect (it misses the driver for my printer), but it captures the majority.
> 
> You will also have to go through the update process for your OS from the Microsoft update site. This should be done before Dec 31 as M$ is cutting off support for Win9X after that. What I do not know is whether they are going to shut down the site for Win9X or simply stop creating new updates. In any event, there are methods you can use to download and store the complete updates needed for your system. This way, if you have need to do the clean install again in the future, you will have the required updates on disk.
> 
> Do you have a CD burner? You will need some medium to which you can copy the files you wish to save. Alternatively, you could create another partition on your HDD and copy the files you want to save there, then copy them back after you have the OS up and running. EDIT.. Just realized you can't do this without a 3rd party software like Partition Commander or Partition Magic.
> 
> As you have probably discerned by now, this CAN get laborious. If you take it one step at a time, it is a lot less complex than it appears. It all depends on your sense of adventure and willingness/eagerness to learn. I suggest you stick with NightHawk and see what he can suggest further. He's good. If you reach the point where you wish to pursue the format/clean install, post back and we will get to it.
> 
> BTW... Another consideration... You will need access to another PC with internet access so we can communicate after you get started. *


As I said above I am very interested in doing this, but I need some direction if you are willing to give it. My older brother has a computer that I can use probably over the weekends, since I will not be able to get on during the week. Anyways, just let me know where to begin.


----------



## angelique01

okay let me see if I know what I'm doing. You guys jump in and tell me if this is right.

First I need to burn my programs and files that I need to cd or partition the drive. Then I delete the programs.

I back up my drivers by burning them to disk (thanks to NightHawk this has been done already). I also already had some other ones, like the modem, printer and scanner on cd already.

I'm not sure of what the next step is....

but I have a few questions before this get's started,

Do I need to burn IE6 or can I leave this on the hard drive or re-download it later?

Am I uninstalling Windows or just overwriting it. I would prefer to just trash the whole thing, then re-install, lol.

What's an OE?

Also, can u gurantee this would stop the fatal exceptions? I know you probably can't do that, but I would hate to have to go through all this trouble and nothing changes.

Partition Magic. Can I use this to partition, even though I think it says Windows XP only?


anyways, please get back to me


----------



## raybro

OK angelique01, if you are sure that's what you want to do, I and others here will help you all we can. Lets first answer a couple of questions you asked.

_First I need to burn my programs and files that I need to cd or partition the drive. Then I delete the programs._

You cannot save the programs, just the files created by those programs. For instance, you have created a document in MS Word. It's has a .doc extension. The .doc file is what you want to save. The program that you used to create the document (Word) cannot be saved. It will be reinstalled in it's entirety after you install the OS.

You do not need to delete anything from the drive after you copy what you wish to save. Everything will be deleted as part of the formatting process.

_I back up my drivers by burning them to disk (thanks to NightHawk this has been done already). I also already had some other ones, like the modem, printer and scanner on cd already._

That's a good thing. If all goes well, you will not need any drivers from CD's. Be sure to save the drivers file on CD. Don't worry about the application (WinDriversBackup).

Regarding IE Internet Explorer) and OE (Outlook Express). Locate your e-mail store folder by first opening OE. Under the "Tools" menu, select "Options" then the "Maintenance" tab. Now clisk the "Store Folder" button. The next window will give you the directory path for where your e-mails are stored. Using Windows Explorer, navigate to that folder and copy the OE folder to CD.

Now go to C:\Windows\Application Data\Microsoft\Address Book. Copy the Address Book folder to CD.

Now go to C:Windows\Favorites. Copy the Favorites folder to CD.

There is nothing do save regarding the programs themselves. You can also record the internet settings for both IE and OE. If you wish to do that, post back and I'll go through the process for you.

I JUST REMEMBERED, YOU USE AOL. Forget all I've said about OE. AOL has it's own e-mail client. I assume that's why you didn't know what OE was. AOl will have to be completely reinstalled after you finsih getting the OS installed. Sorry, I have no idea how to save your AOL address Book or Favorites or settings.

It's not possible for anytone to guarantee success. I can tell you I and many others will give it our very best effort and your chances of success are excellent. There are some really talented people here and what one lacks the other fills in. It's a great group.

Give a little more info on your copy of Partition Magic. I haven't seen one made exclusively for XP. If it's compatible with your needs you may want to consider using it for your initial partitioning and formatting work.

BTW... I will be away from my PC all day tomorrow. We are taking our lovely little Aussi dog "Daisy" to a clinic in LA where we will get an evaluation of her biopsy and possible treatments for mammary carcinoma. She's already had the malignancy removed and biopsied. She's 10 and a total clown and completely lovable. Wish us luck! I'll cjeck in tomorrow evening.


----------



## angelique01

oops, read what I wrote below...


----------



## angelique01

_*You cannot save the programs, just the files created by those programs. For instance, you have created a document in MS Word. It's has a .doc extension. The .doc file is what you want to save. The program that you used to create the document (Word) cannot be saved. It will be reinstalled in it's entirety after you install the OS. *_

I can burn the .EXE files to cd, I have tried this before with Nero and it does work.

_*There is nothing do save regarding the programs themselves. You can also record the internet settings for both IE and OE. If you wish to do that, post back and I'll go through the process for you.*_

I will need some help with this.

*I JUST REMEMBERED, YOU USE AOL. Forget all I've said about OE. AOL has it's own e-mail client. I assume that's why you didn't know what OE was. AOl will have to be completely reinstalled after you finsih getting the OS installed. Sorry, I have no idea how to save your AOL address Book or Favorites or settings.*

I don't use an address book or favorites. The only people I email are on buddy list, so I would only have to write them down. The only thing I am worried about is my Filing Cabinet on Aol, but they let you back it up so that's not a problem. So AOL is not an issue with me 

_*Give a little more info on your copy of Partition Magic. I haven't seen one made exclusively for XP. If it's compatible with your needs you may want to consider using it for your initial partitioning and formatting work.*_

I am downloing a copy from Kazaa Lite that might take awhile. So I am wondering if it is worth the wait or not or if we have time to wait. Let me know about this.

_*BTW... I will be away from my PC all day tomorrow. We are taking our lovely little Aussi dog "Daisy" to a clinic in LA where we will get an evaluation of her biopsy and possible treatments for mammary carcinoma. She's already had the malignancy removed and biopsied. She's 10 and a total clown and completely lovable. Wish us luck! I'll cjeck in tomorrow evening. *_

Aww I hope Daisy is doing okay. Good Luck.

I will do my burning sometime tonight or tomorrow and we can get started on the major things after that.


----------



## angelique01

Just wanted to let you know things are geting worse now. I can barely do anything or run anything with fatal exceptions or the whole thing just re-starting or blacking out. It won't even let me scan for virus's. The sooner we can get this started, the better


----------



## NiteHawk

What is the size of your current HD and how much free space is there?


----------



## raybro

Good Morning angelique01...

Got back from LA pretty late last night. Daisy is doing OK. We have some decisions to make regarding treatment, but at least now we have a better idea of what we are dealing with.

When I use the term "Programs" I'm genarally referring to applications that are installed from a CD. There are a lot of utilities downloadable from the internet which have a single .exe file from which the utility can be installed. Certainly, you can save those files and reinstall them after the OS is up and running. Programs like Word, Excel, Quicken, Games and the like which are installed from a CD cannot be saved, but must be reinstalled fresh after the OS is in. Files created using those programs cannot be opened unless the programs are reinstalled. One thing you definately need to be sure of is that you have CD's for all the programs currently on your system. When I say you can't save a program, I mean you cannot save it in it's installed form.

With you using AOL, I'm a bit out of my element regarding how (and if) that affects IE settings. Some info that may be helpful... If you access AOL via there built in browser and THEN open IE, then you probably do not need to do anything relative to IE settings. Perhaps others can contribute in this regard.

Partition Magic is a very useful program. I may be useful for setting up the drive for OS installation, but it is not essential. If you already have it, Great!

BTW.. It may be helpful to answer NightHawk's question about free space on your drive. I'd be interested in what he has in mind... Sharp guy. :up:


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *What is the size of your current HD and how much free space is there? *


I have a 20GB Hard Drive and there is 10GB free.


----------



## angelique01

> When I use the term "Programs" I'm genarally referring to applications that are installed from a CD. There are a lot of utilities downloadable from the internet which have a single .exe file from which the utility can be installed. Certainly, you can save those files and reinstall them after the OS is up and running. Programs like Word, Excel, Quicken, Games and the like which are installed from a CD cannot be saved, but must be reinstalled fresh after the OS is in. Files created using those programs cannot be opened unless the programs are reinstalled. One thing you definately need to be sure of is that you have CD's for all the programs currently on your system. When I say you can't save a program, I mean you cannot save it in it's installed form.
> 
> With you using AOL, I'm a bit out of my element regarding how (and if) that affects IE settings. Some info that may be helpful... If you access AOL via there built in browser and THEN open IE, then you probably do not need to do anything relative to IE settings. Perhaps others can contribute in this regard.
> 
> Partition Magic is a very useful program. I may be useful for setting up the drive for OS installation, but it is not essential. If you already have it, Great!


Well I don't really have much of anything from CD programs on my comp. Most was downloaded from the internet in .exe form. As for not being able to install a program in it's installed form, that is quite obvious, lol. That is not what I meant when I first asked the question. I'm sorry you misinterpreted what I said. I do have a decent amount of knowledge of my computer.


----------



## angelique01

if you would like to contact me outside of the forum my aol sn is starynites123 or you can email me at [email protected]. I appreciate all the help, you guys seem to know what your doing. I don't have much to burn, but I'm trying to get my Nero to work. I'll let you know when I do. So I don't really need Partition Magic? I don't wanna wait till next century for it to be done downloading, lol.


----------



## NiteHawk

We'll try to get you up and running within this century. 

OK, here are my thoughts. We use Patition Magic to partition the drive into C: and D: drives for now. Once we have a D: drive, we move all your files over to folders on the D: drive. (As you know, you are going to have to re-install both Windows and all the rest of your programs anyway) At least this way we can preserve your files without the need to burn a bunch of CD's.

You say that you have a 20 gig HD and at the moment, 10 gig is free (and 10 gig is in use) I need to get with Raybro and see if this idea will work, but what I am thinking is that we end up with 3 partitions which would work out something like this:

C: = 2 gig OS only
D: = 6 - 8 gig for Programs
E: = the remaining space for DATA files

Optional:
F: = original executable of all programs downloaded from the Internet. This way if this has to be done again, you have all the downloaded programs.

We can "jockey partition sizes" as we need depending on which way we go.

RAY: My question to you is, since you have used Partition Magic more than I, can we first partition, then move and adjust size, move and adjust size again and so on?

I would _think_ that we would set up all 3 or 4 partitions first and then move and adjust sizes as we go. What do you think??


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *We'll try to get you up and running within this century.
> 
> OK, here are my thoughts. We use Patition Magic to partition the drive into C: and D: drives for now. Once we have a D: drive, we move all your files over to folders on the D: drive. (As you know, you are going to have to re-install both Windows and all the rest of your programs anyway) At least this way we can preserve your files without the need to burn a bunch of CD's.
> 
> You say that you have a 20 gig HD and at the moment, 10 gig is free (and 10 gig is in use) I need to get with Raybro and see if this idea will work, but what I am thinking is that we end up with 3 partitions which would work out something like this:
> 
> C: = 2 gig OS only
> D: = 6 - 8 gig for Programs
> E: = the remaining space for DATA files
> 
> Optional:
> F: = original executable of all programs downloaded from the Internet. This way if this has to be done again, you have all the downloaded programs.
> 
> We can "jockey partition sizes" as we need depending on which way we go.
> 
> RAY: My question to you is, since you have used Partition Magic more than I, can we first partition, then move and adjust size, move and adjust size again and so on?
> 
> I would think that we would set up all 3 or 4 partitions first and then move and adjust sizes as we go. What do you think?? *


hmm, that all sounds good to me:up:. I know, I wish I has a bigger hard drive, no? Maybe for X-mas . Well thank god I haven't burned anything yet, only my music files, which were on there way to cd soon anyway, heh. I don't have Partition Magic downloaded yet but the way you make it sound, sounds like waiting will be worth it and you can guide me from there . Yeah I don't really feel like burning all these cds . I got my Nero to work though . I haven't gotten "fatal exceptions" while online today or yesterday, only when I try and run AVG and my programs.

I've heard of alot of people having comp problems the day before yesterday, as you know we has some pretty bad wind storms here in the Northeast. Alot of the power was out and in some state, I think in NY, a womens whole roof was torn off


----------



## raybro

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *We'll try to get you up and running within this century.
> C: = 2 gig OS only
> D: = 6 - 8 gig for Programs
> E: = the remaining space for DATA files
> 
> Optional:
> F: = original executable of all programs downloaded from the Internet. This way if this has to be done again, you have all the downloaded programs.
> 
> We can "jockey partition sizes" as we need depending on which way we go.
> 
> RAY: My question to you is, since you have used Partition Magic more than I, can we first partition, then move and adjust size, move and adjust size again and so on?
> 
> I would think that we would set up all 3 or 4 partitions first and then move and adjust sizes as we go. What do you think?? *


Sounds like a plan... One point to clarify... I haven't used Partition Magic, but I do use Partition Commander all the time. The interface is different, but functionally, they are pretty much the same. At least that's what I gather from comments I've seen. The functions she would need are resizing, deleting, creating and formatting (which is part of the creation process in Partition Commander) of partitions. I'm reasonably sure all the necessary functions are within the capabilities of Partition Magic.

Partition Magic cannot resize the C: partition to less than what it currently contains. She has said it contains 10gig, so the initial resize of the C: drive would be to something over that. Say 11 Gig. One should always allow some head room.

Now she will have the free space on the physical drive to create an 8 gig partition for programs AND files. There is no driving reason to have seperate partions for programs and files. The executable programs she wants to save can also be stored here.

After she has copied all the files she wants to save from the C: drive to the D: drive. THEN she can proceed to format and resize the partition to 2Gig. After that she can install the OS.

There will no doubt be some details to clarify along the way, but that's the general outline of the process I would recommend.

angelique01... Please don't take offense to anything i've said here. Sometimes in an attempt to be sure I'm understood, I go into detail ad nausium to the degree the other person thinks I think they don't know squat. Please understand that's not the case. Just doing my best to be thorough. The written word is, at best, barely adequate to express thoughts and ideas, especially in the hands of someone like me who can't stand the idea of being unclear.

HEY! just checked the message length and it was over 2000 characters long. They appear to have changed the limit to 50000 characters. That's a good thing  . You may have noticed I deleted some of NightHawks original quote so I could stay under the old limit of 2000 characters. Guess I don't have to do that any more. :up:


----------



## NiteHawk

Ray, here was my thinking on one partition for programs and another for data, when you have to reinstall windows, you have to reinstall your programs as well so they register in the FAT and the registry and everything can be kept track of...Since you have to reinstall anyway, why not format that partition also and have everything clean?

OR...we could teach her about GHOST 

Is Partition Commander available as a d/l? What's the cost?

The main thing that I was wondering about was using resize to "ping pong" back and forth to get the partitions the size you want.

Altho it will need to be fine tuned as we go, what do you think of the overall plan?


----------



## raybro

Hi NightHawk... When a program is installed on a partition other than the bootable Primary partition, the reinstallation of that program after a clean install of the OS should have no effect whatever on the installed program itself. In fact, the only reason it must be reinstalled is so the required registry entries will be installed. My point being, the reinstallation of a program should have no effects whatever on the D: drive configuration or operation relative to the program reinstallation. Additionally, some programs have settings one may wish to keep at something other than the default. Doing a reinstall over an existing install allows one to maintain custom settings. All minor relatively stuff, so if angelique01 desires to do a clean install of the programs concurrent with a clean install of the OS while keeping her files on a seperate partition... that works too.

As far as resizing partitions multiple times... no problem, I've done it numerous times (is that redundant?) with Partition Commander.

I couldn't find a download for Partition Commander. I did find this for $32:
http://www.nextag.com/VCOM_PARTITION_COMMANDER_6~2387567z0znzzz1zzpartition_commanderzmainz2-htm

Or this on Ebay for $5.95:
http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?xpufu=x&query=partition+commander&newu=1&krd=1

Version 6 is what I'm using and it does the job quite well. The newest is v8. I have no idea about the difference. If angelique01 has already downloaded Partition Magic, I'm pretty sure we can work with that. It may require a little more back and forth, but I think it's doable.

After angelique01 gets her new, bigger drive for Xmas, we can introduce her to Ghost  Whole new world 

I guess what we need now is some input and/or agreement from angelique01.


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by raybro:_
> 
> angelique01... Please don't take offense to anything i've said here. Sometimes in an attempt to be sure I'm understood, I go into detail ad nausium to the degree the other person thinks I think they don't know squat. Please understand that's not the case. Just doing my best to be thorough. The written word is, at best, barely adequate to express thoughts and ideas, especially in the hands of someone like me who can't stand the idea of being unclear.


Yeah I did kinda feel like you thought I didn't know anything, but it's cool. I understand your trying to help and your right, being detailed is probably better then being unclear. As soon as I get the programs downloaded you guys can continue guided me through this. As of right now I can't do much of anything except wait and read what you have to say, it is much appreciated.


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by raybro:_
> *Hi NightHawk... When a program is installed on a partition other than the bootable Primary partition, the reinstallation of that program after a clean install of the OS should have no effect whatever on the installed program itself. In fact, the only reason it must be reinstalled is so the required registry entries will be installed. My point being, the reinstallation of a program should have no effects whatever on the D: drive configuration or operation relative to the program reinstallation. Additionally, some programs have settings one may wish to keep at something other than the default. Doing a reinstall over an existing install allows one to maintain custom settings. All minor relatively stuff, so if angelique01 desires to do a clean install of the programs concurrent with a clean install of the OS while keeping her files on a seperate partition... that works too.
> 
> As far as resizing partitions multiple times... no problem, I've done it numerous times (is that redundant?) with Partition Commander.
> 
> I couldn't find a download for Partition Commander. I did find this for $32:
> http://www.nextag.com/VCOM_PARTITION_COMMANDER_6~2387567z0znzzz1zzpartition_commanderzmainz2-htm
> 
> Or this on Ebay for $5.95:
> http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?xpufu=x&query=partition+commander&newu=1&krd=1
> 
> Version 6 is what I'm using and it does the job quite well. The newest is v8. I have no idea about the difference. If angelique01 has already downloaded Partition Magic, I'm pretty sure we can work with that. It may require a little more back and forth, but I think it's doable.
> 
> After angelique01 gets her new, bigger drive for Xmas, we can introduce her to Ghost  Whole new world
> 
> I guess what we need now is some input and/or agreement from angelique01. *


This all sounds good to me, and yes I would like to do a clean install of all the programs to. But after we are done, I would like to keep everything on the same dirve, if that is alright. I'm not familiar with moving around with other partitions. So would it be possible to just put eveything on to one drive when we are finished?


----------



## angelique01

Can you guys give me some more detail as to what we are doing when you agree to it?

so how many partitions are we having? 1 for windows, one for programs?

as of right now here is my hard drive info:


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by raybro:_
> 
> Or this on Ebay for $5.95:
> http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?xpufu=x&query=partition+commander&newu=1&krd=1[/B]


hmm, thinking about purchasing that. I'll let you know if I do.


----------



## raybro

Good morning angelique01... 

My thoughts regarding priorities are:

1. Get either Partition Magic or Partition Commander in hand. The first thing we must do is set up the partition for saving your files and .exe progs. 

2. Agree on a plan for permanent partition setup. NightHawk and I both use mutiple partitions on our PC's for the following reasons:
A. Having the OS on it's own dedicated partition allows one to do a reinstall of the OS (such as you are contemplating now) without having to go through all the trouble of trying to figure out what to save. Keeping programs and files on a seperate partition isolates them from whatever happens to the OS partition (like viruses or trojans)
B. The second (progs and files) partition will appear in My computer and Explorer as a drive (probably D. When installing a program, you simply change the default install location from C:\Program Files to D:\ Program Files. When you save a document, you do basically te same thing. 
BTW... Your CD-ROM drive will simply become E: instead of D:

If you choose not to setup your Hard drive this way... that's OK too. With the partitioning program it's stiil simple to have it like it is now. That's is, everything on one drive. Your choice. We are just here to help you through the process.

So, if I've made myself clear about the options, post back with what you would like to do. Or wait to see what NightHawk has to contribute. There is no immediate rush. You can decide what you want as we get into it. The partitions can be manipulated pretty much on the fly. After you see how simple it is to manipulate the partitions, you may change your mind about having more than one.


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by raybro:_
> 
> A. Having the OS on it's own dedicated partition allows one to do a reinstall of the OS (such as you are contemplating now) without having to go through all the trouble of trying to figure out what to save. Keeping programs and files on a seperate partition isolates them from whatever happens to the OS partition (like viruses or trojans)
> B. The second (progs and files) partition will appear in My computer and Explorer as a drive (probably D. When installing a program, you simply change the default install location from C:\Program Files to D:\ Program Files. When you save a document, you do basically te same thing.
> BTW... Your CD-ROM drive will simply become E: instead of D:


hmm those a good points. I suppose we can do that, the programs will still be under my "startup" button, right?

Also I got this info from a website about fatal exceptions:

If you are running with an AMD chip, you should also note that there have been quite a number of reports of a faulty L1 cache (the cache on the chip). Go into your computer's BIOS (see your handbook for instructions), and disable the Level 1 cache. If this resolves your problems, consider buying a new CPU.

We noticed that this part is being quoted by several sources on the Internet as "News"; just realize that this is old information, going back around 1 year (beginning of 2000). We are no hardware experts, but we have had reports similar to the post by "HumanHunter" (Mar/07/2001 6:09 PM).

AMD & Temperature

We've received information that running the (older) AMD K6-2 chips over 60ºC (140ºF) will produce a FATAL EXCEPTION OE ...0028:C0005338 IN VXD VMM(01)+00004338 (or similar) errors. So if you are running a K6-2 chip, it's another area to check!

I'm wondering if I could disable my cache somehow, but how, lol? Also could the possible overheating be the cause of my automatic restarts?


----------



## raybro

Yep, the progs will still be where they are supposed to be on your Start menu. Operationally, having programs and files on a seperate partition from the OS is pretty much seamless.

As I interpret the article you pasted, as it applies to the Fatal Exception error, is applicable to AMD K6-2 chips only. You listed yours as an AMD Anthlon XP 1700. If that is accurate, it probably doesn't apply to you.

Gonna get off now and watch one of my favorite TV programs. "Taken" on the SciFi channel. Catch ya tommorow.


----------



## NiteHawk

Altho you don't have to, to me, the main advantages of having a separate partition for programs and data files are, 1) backups; files get backed up (it is easier just to back up everything in the partition) and programs don't get backed up (I either have the CD's to reinstall or in the case of programs downloaded from the net, I have a separate directory (with many sub-directories) with the original executable or zip install file). 2) Defragging; (in my case speed disk) is much faster. Files tend to get fragmented over time, however there is very little fragmentation in the programs section.

Once you deside how you want to go, there will be several questions along the way to help us better point you in the right direction.


----------



## raybro

Sounds pretty good NightHawk. You may convince me before this is over. Then I'll have to go in and rearrange all my partitions and files (again). Never thought of it from a standpoint of simplifying backing up files. Oh well. at least it's timely. I may have mentioned, I'm planning on a clean install of my OS sometime in December. Good time to consider such a change. I gotta change the location of my swap file anyway. It' on it's own partition, but I have it on the same drive as my OS. I need to move it to the slave HDD to get any benifit of having a seperate space for it.

Just finished watching this weeks episode of "Taken". Still pretty good story and special effects. Thought I'd do a last check on the forum before hitting the sack.

See ya on the bounce.


----------



## NiteHawk

Good idea on relocating the swap file to the second HD. :up:
Second HD:
1st partition = 400 to 500 meg for swap file
2nd partition = 400 to 500 meg for TIF and temp folders

This puts both directories up front for fast access and takes very little space from the second HD, but at the same time gets the clutter out of the C: drive and has the added benefit of speeding up defrag (speed disk) on the partition with your OS. Defragging the TIF is a waste of time and should be cleaned frequently anyway. Swap, TIF, temp and a few others change so fast, why waste time defragging them?

It also means that when you Ghost C: you don't waste time Ghosting unneeded crap. Why on God's green Earth would you ever want to restore Temporary Internet Files? 

Just a thought


----------



## angelique01

thanks again for all your help. I haven't open up kazaa lite to let the Partition Magic download. I'll let it download some tonight. I also unistalled my IE6 and re-installed it. Makes my pages load faster, since I was having an issue with that. So I fixed something on my own *throws confetti*. I'm gonna have to come to you guys when I get to buying my new comp. Still waiting for a job call. I was thinking about purchasing Windows 2000, from ebay or something, but I dont have the extra $50-$100. I guess that'll have to wait.


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by raybro:_
> 
> Just finished watching this weeks episode of "Taken". Still pretty good story and special effects. Thought I'd do a last check on the forum before hitting the sack.


I haven't really seen any of that. But I heard it was good. I'm into that Sci-fi stuff as well. I'm an X-Files girl .


----------



## raybro

Hi angelique01... just a note to let you know.... I'll be away from my PC until Dec 3rd. Going to spend Thanksgiving week with relatives. If you get rolling on this I'm sure NightHawk and others will jump in as they see the need. Goods folks here. I'll check in when I return.  :up:


----------



## angelique01

hey, just wanted to let you know I am still interested in doing this. I got hired for a full time job last week and it's at night so I haven't had much online time. but i'll let you know when i will be ready to get the ball rolling.


----------



## NiteHawk

Not a problem, we'll be here when you're ready. :up:


----------



## angelique01

ahh I'm gonna kill this thing, now I get fatal exceptions along with a butload of .dll errors while running any programs. The fatal exceptions comes up most of the time. But I have a feeling this might be a hard drive problem. Every time I run scan disk is says I have missing or corrupt sectors / files or something along the lines of that on drive C. Should I purchase a new hard drive or still go along with partioning? lmk. thanks for all your help, guys.


----------



## angelique01

also i was interested in what kind of hd to buy.


----------



## raybro

Good to hear from you again angelique01.. Sounds like it's possible your HDD may be dying. Just to be sure whats going on, best thing to do is go the the drive mfr's site and download their diagnostics program. Run that and see what comes out of it. 

As to what brand of drive to buy. That's pretty much up for grabs. Most people buy what fits their budget and is readily available. The most popular brands are Maxtor, Western Digital, and Seagate. My recommendation is a Seagate. They have the best rep.

Look for the following specs. 8mb buffer, 7200 RPM. The 8mb buffer aids in the speed of write/read and the 7200 RPM just makes things happen faster. I have a 40G, 8mb buffer, 7200RPM WD drive I've had for about 8 months. It's quiet and is noticable faster than my old 5400 RPM Maxtor 12G.


----------



## angelique01

I was thinking of getting either of these:

here or here

would those work in my comp?


----------



## angelique01

wait here's one with an 8mb buffer, but not a seagate

http://www001.staples.com/Catalog/Browse/Sku.asp?PageType=1&Sku=499949

ok thinking of getting this, just found it on best buy's website. It's a Seagate one:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=1055388011217&skuId=5566979&type=product

then I gotta look into a P4 processor . I was thinking of just buying a whole new tower but what's the fun in that, when I can learn to put things in myself .


----------



## angelique01

this what belarc says for my HD, not sure what manufacturer this is though:

WDC WD200EB-00BHF0 [Hard drive] (20.02 GB) -- drive 0, s/n WD-WMA6K4337093, rev 15.15M15, SMART Status: Healthy


----------



## raybro

That's a Western Digital. Go here and get the DLG Diagnostics download. Use the file to create a floppy.
http://support.wdc.com/download/index.asp#dlgtools

Looked at your links and for the price I'd go for the Seagate. Definately stay away from the 5400 RPM Maxtor. You can also find some pretty good deals on smaller drives (say 40G or so)

You should also be aware your OS will limit the size of the HDD it will recognize. There are ways around it, but it does have to be dealt with. Win98 is normally limited to 32G. One way is to partition the drive so no section is larger than 32G. There are also what are called "overlays" that will fix this available from the mfr, but I've never used one.

My bed time. Will check back in the morning.


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by raybro:_
> That's a Western Digital. Go here and get the DLG Diagnostics download. Use the file to create a floppy.
> http://support.wdc.com/download/index.asp#dlgtools
> 
> Looked at your links and for the price I'd go for the Seagate. Definately stay away from the 5400 RPM Maxtor. You can also find some pretty good deals on smaller drives (say 40G or so)


*ok, yeah I think I'm gonna get that Seagate, heoping Best Buy has one in stock. I think $110 isn't to bad.*



> You should also be aware your OS will limit the size of the HDD it will recognize. There are ways around it, but it does have to be dealt with. Win98 is normally limited to 32G. One way is to partition the drive so no section is larger than 32G. There are also what are called "overlays" that will fix this available from the mfr, but I've never used one.


*aww really, that kinda sucks, so is there any way whatsoever I can use that whole 80GB, like after partitioning and stuff? Also I was wondering how I go about getting the files I already have onto the new HD *clueless*.*


----------



## angelique01

for the SMART test thing it said this:

TEST PASSED!
Congratulations! The Data Lifeguard Diagnositc utility has determined that your hard drive is functioning properly. If you still encounter problems on your hard drive that you feel were not identified in the Data Lifeguard utility, please contact us for technical support.

but when i tryed to run a qick test it said this:

Test Results:
TEST FAILED!
The Data Lifeguard Diagnostics utility has determined that your hard drive is not functioning properly. 
The diagnostic code for this error is 0199. Please make sure to use this code to initiate product replacement by using our Product Replacement online service. 
Back up your Data files imediately. 
Contact your Computer or hard drive vendor to obtain return information. 
If you have a WDC hard drive, you can request for a Return Merchandise Authorization(RMA) number by using our Product Replacement Online service with a diagnostic code of 0199 on our website.


----------



## NiteHawk

The 80gig HD should be fine as long as you partition it so that no single partition is more than 32gig, which shouldn't be a problem.

We can set up a partitioning strategy to suit you depending on what types of programs, data files, and multimedia files you have.

I would suggest these as a base to work from.

C: would be for your OS 2.5 to 3.5 gig
D: for programs 10 gig or so...more if you are into computer games.
E: for all your data files 10 gig or so
F: for multimedia files...music, pics and so on 20 gig or so
G: for ghost images for backups perhaps 10 gig

As you can see, we still have room to play with and we can set the sizes for your needs.

I think Ray mentioned using 2 40gig drives, that would also be a consideration, and you can do a little more with two HD drives.

I think you currently have a 20gig HD, so moving up to an 80, you are going to have all kinds of room.


----------



## raybro

Hi angelique01... I (and apparently NightHawk) feel your current HDD is defective and will just continue to deteriorate.

As NightHawk said, a single 80G drive can be partitioned in such as way as to overcome the 32G limit in windows. There are also other ways to overcome it, but partitioning is not only the best (in my opinion), it also gives one more versatility in how your PC is configured, operated and maintained.

I urge you to seriously consider two HDD's. There are multiple advantages. Dual 40's is a great setup. I have 40G as primary master and a 12g as primary slave.

NightHawk's suggested partitioning layout for a single 80G drive will certainly do the job. Here is a link to a site that offers some insight to planning partitions. Well worth the time to go through it.

http://aumha.org/a/parts.htm

Also here are some links to online retailers with Seagate drives. You will find better prices at either one of these than you will at Best Buy. I'm partial to newegg. Only disadvantage is you have to wait for it to be delivered.

OEM drives don't come with manuals or the pretty box. Not to worry... You can download whatever you need from the mfr's site.

http://www.newegg.com/app/viewproduct.asp?DEPA=1&submit=Go&description=seagate

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/search.asp?keywords=Seagate

I will be out for the rest of the morning, so digest what NightHawk and I have given you to consider and post back with questions or how you wish to proceed.

Hang in there... we are closing in on it.


----------



## angelique01

Hi, I think I am going to have to get one from Best Buy because without a credit card I do not have the advantage of ordering online for such a thing. I see what you guys are saying for having to 40gig's, but for me right now I would much rather stick with one, heh! I would much rather purchase from a store where imo I think for me right now it would be much safer. I would also rather the manuls and that sort of stuff.


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *The 80gig HD should be fine as long as you partition it so that no single partition is more than 32gig, which shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> We can set up a partitioning strategy to suit you depending on what types of programs, data files, and multimedia files you have.
> 
> I would suggest these as a base to work from.
> 
> C: would be for your OS 2.5 to 3.5 gig
> D: for programs 10 gig or so...more if you are into computer games.
> E: for all your data files 10 gig or so
> F: for multimedia files...music, pics and so on 20 gig or so
> G: for ghost images for backups perhaps 10 gig
> 
> As you can see, we still have room to play with and we can set the sizes for your needs.
> 
> I think Ray mentioned using 2 40gig drives, that would also be a consideration, and you can do a little more with two HD drives.
> 
> I think you currently have a 20gig HD, so moving up to an 80, you are going to have all kinds of room. *


sounds like a plan :up:. I'm more into saving pics, music files, program apps than comp games.

i'm probably going to Best Buy sometime this weekend to pick it up.


----------



## raybro

OK angelique01... Whatever you want to do, we will be here to help you get it right. Let us know when you have the drive and we'll go from there.

Couple of other points to cover...

Will you have Internet access on another PC when you start this drive installation?

Are you going to have a partitioning software (Partition Commander or Partition Magic) available for this?


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by raybro:_
> *OK angelique01... Whatever you want to do, we will be here to help you get it right. Let us know when you have the drive and we'll go from there.
> 
> Couple of other points to cover...
> 
> Will you have Internet access on another PC when you start this drive installation?
> 
> Are you going to have a partitioning software (Partition Commander or Partition Magic) available for this? *


sorry i didn't wanna sound ungreatful because i am very greatful for your help . Yes, I will be able to use another comp, my brother's or I'll just go to the library, heh!. Yes I am downloading the Partition Magic as we speak. Um how do I go about switching my file to the new HDD?

thanks for all your help


----------



## raybro

Didn't take it that way at all... We all do with our machines what fits into our needs and resources. 

What I recommend is you install the new drive as primary slave on IDE0. That will be the middle connector on the same ribbon cable as your current drive is connected to. The old drive should be connected to the end connector. Be sure to review the information on setting the jumpers for master/slave configuration. You will want to set the new drive as slave.

You will get with your new drive a floppy that can be used to setup the drive. I suggest that since you will have Partition Magic, that would be the better way to do the drive setup. The first thing you need to do is create an active primary DOS partition on your new drive. This will be your C: drive. You might want to refer back to NightHawk's post where he layed out a basic plan for partition sizes. I've not used Partition Magic, but I believe NightHawk has. So I'll let him advise you on specific steps to be done using it. Hopefully, NightHawk will chime in here and provide some specifics in that regard.

Do you have the drive now? If so, are there any questions about installation?


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by raybro:_
> *Didn't take it that way at all... We all do with our machines what fits into our needs and resources.
> 
> What I recommend is you install the new drive as primary slave on IDE0. That will be the middle connector on the same ribbon cable as your current drive is connected to. The old drive should be connected to the end connector. Be sure to review the information on setting the jumpers for master/slave configuration. You will want to set the new drive as slave.
> 
> You will get with your new drive a floppy that can be used to setup the drive. I suggest that since you will have Partition Magic, that would be the better way to do the drive setup. The first thing you need to do is create an active primary DOS partition on your new drive. This will be your C: drive. You might want to refer back to NightHawk's post where he layed out a basic plan for partition sizes. I've not used Partition Magic, but I believe NightHawk has. So I'll let him advise you on specific steps to be done using it. Hopefully, NightHawk will chime in here and provide some specifics in that regard.
> 
> Do you have the drive now? If so, are there any questions about installation? *


no i don't have the drive right now, probably sometime this weekend because my mom is a little sick right now and I dont drive, heh. I have a basic idea of what you mean by slave and things since I installed my dvd rom doing almost the same thing and had no problems. I will let you know when I have it and when it will be ready to put in. thanks again!


----------



## raybro

OK...If you set the jumpers on a DVD-ROM drive, it's pretty much the same with a HDD. 

We will be here ready to help however you need. 

Happy Holidays - Ray


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by raybro:_
> *OK...If you set the jumpers on a DVD-ROM drive, it's pretty much the same with a HDD.
> 
> We will be here ready to help however you need.
> 
> Happy Holidays - Ray *


okie dokie  happy holidays


----------



## angelique01

this might be interesting to you. i took the cover off my tower the night before last night to get ready to put the HDD in the next fews and have only recieved 1 fatal exception since that time. Now I just get knocked off most of my programs with .dll errors or that evil kernerl32.dll error, hmm


----------



## angelique01

hey guys, I got Partition Magic downloaded. just let me know when i can run setup and all that junk. oh and by the way, Happy Belated B-day NiteHawk .


----------



## raybro

Just a SWAG (Scientific Wild *** Guess) here, but your drive may be reacting to heat. When you take the cover off the tower, it changes the air flow characteristics within the tower. If you are interested in pursuing it, try directing a small fan so it moves air across the hard drive itself. If that changes the behavior, then that pretty much indicates a heat problem with the drive. 

This can even be good news (sorta) if you have files you want to retrieve from the old drive after you get the new one up and running. I've had some limited success in retrieving data from failed drives by freezing the drive in the refrigerator for a half hour or so, then installing it and it works just fine for a limited amount of time. 

I know, I know... it sounds mickey mouse as one can get  , but it works more often than not. You just have to be careful regarding condensation if you live in an area where the humidity is over about 50% or so. Wouldn't want to have water dripping on the mobo... BAD news  

There is not much elese to do until you get the new drive. Let us know. 

BTW... I will have to deferr to NightHawk regarding the details of using Partition Magic. I use Partition Commander and am not familiar te details of PM operation. I know enough just to be dangerous.


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by raybro:_
> *Just a SWAG (Scientific Wild *** Guess) here, but your drive may be reacting to heat. When you take the cover off the tower, it changes the air flow characteristics within the tower. If you are interested in pursuing it, try directing a small fan so it moves air across the hard drive itself. If that changes the behavior, then that pretty much indicates a heat problem with the drive.
> 
> This can even be good news (sorta) if you have files you want to retrieve from the old drive after you get the new one up and running. I've had some limited success in retrieving data from failed drives by freezing the drive in the refrigerator for a half hour or so, then installing it and it works just fine for a limited amount of time.
> 
> I know, I know... it sounds mickey mouse as one can get  , but it works more often than not. You just have to be careful regarding condensation if you live in an area where the humidity is over about 50% or so. Wouldn't want to have water dripping on the mobo... BAD news
> 
> There is not much elese to do until you get the new drive. Let us know.
> 
> BTW... I will have to deferr to NightHawk regarding the details of using Partition Magic. I use Partition Commander and am not familiar te details of PM operation. I know enough just to be dangerous.  *


freeze it, lol that's kinda funny, but u could be right about the heat thing. i haven't had very many problems, except with a .dll popping up on me while im running a program and then it shuts the whole program down, do u know what could the problem with that? i had to waste a bunch of blank cd's already trying to burn cd's in real media so i am afarid to open it and burn a cd without getting knocked off and throwing out the particially burnt cd. im hoping once the new drive is put in, this won't happen. My cousin was on my comp a few hours ago and a fatal exception popped up on her. but the occurance of this has been down dramatically. i just wish the .dll crap would stop, heh! especially with my aol, i always get mshtmled.dll, mshtml.dll, or kernel32.dll, and just now a bunch of supersub.dll. grrrr!


----------



## angelique01

hey i have to ask u question. i will not have a comp right next to me with internet access while i am doing this, so is there any way possible to get around that? my brother's comp is not in my house, it's at his house, heh!

also i am downloading the Windows 98SE update to burn to cd so that I have them when were done doing a clean install and because they won't be having support for much longer.


----------



## NiteHawk

How far from your house to his?
Is there a public library closer?

Check your PM's


----------



## NiteHawk

Also are you still thinking about dual booting both Win98 and W2k at some point later down the road? If so, we can set up a second primary partition to be used for W2K at a later date.

In other words, you can set up the partition now and allot the space for it, and then install W2K at a later date.

You can have up to 4 primary/active partitions on a HD, however only one can be active at a time. That partition, regardless of the size and operating system, will be known as the C: drive when it is active and the remaining ones will be inactive and hidden. More commonly, you will find 2 primary and 1 extended partitions.
The extended partition is nothing more than a "place holder" for the logical partitions, and as such, it contains no data of it's own.

In other words, if you wanted to go wild, you could quad boot using say, Win 98 SE, W2K, XP, and Linux (or just about any other combination you want). Just a wee bit of over kill. 

The catch is, that for each OS you install, you have to boot up into that OS and install all your programs again. This would be an "over install" of the programs and not take up any additional space, but it has to be done for each OS to update it's registry and recognize the program.


----------



## raybro

We need to get NightHawk involved at the start, as he has the knowhow on Partition Magic. Setting up the partitions on the new drive will be one of the first things that needs to be accomplished. That should be able to be done with the new drive installed as primary slave, so you can still be booting from your old drive and be able to communicate with us. If we luck out and the old drive keeps working a little longer, we may be able to get the new drive all setup with the OS before we switch over. Thing is, I don't know of a way to configure the new drive for internet access without booting from it. Maybe NightHawk has some thoughts in that area. That's when you will need access to another PC. If and when a glitch come along (Murphy's Law ya know), we will need to be in touch.

What's the time/distance factor in getting access to your brothers PC? 

Regarding the Win98SE updates... Good idea to download them and put them on CD. I have no clear idea what M$ intends to do. One opinion I've read is the existing updates will remain available, but they will not be coming out with any more new ones. Time will tell. Meanwhile, I've already downloaded the full version downloads from the catalog site along with full version download of IE5.5 SP2 (which is the browser I prefer with Win9x). I have 12 critical updates for Win98SE and 1 for IE5.5. Does that agree with what you are downloading?

We'll get there, angelique01. Just hang in.


----------



## raybro

Hi NightHawk... You posted while I was typing (two fingers and a thumb). Looks like we are thinking along the same lines.


----------



## NiteHawk

Ray, once again we are on the same page. :up:
I would suggest using Fdisk for setting up the primary, extended, and logical partitions in the beginning and then using Partition Magic down the road to tweak the sizes of the partitions as necessary. We have to use a boot disk anyway to get started, why not use the Fdisk and format utilities on the bootdisk?

Remember, we have a clean HD and can use Fdisk. Altho PM could be used for setting up and sizing the partitions, there is no absolute need since there is no data on the HD yet.

Your thoughts??


----------



## NiteHawk

Angelique, I would suggest, if you haven't already done so, that you plan out how many partitions you want and what you want them to hold first. With 80 gig to play with, once we know how many partitions and what they will be for, then we can play with the numbers.

I think I just added another partition to the list when I said set up for dual boot now and install W2K later. 

By the time we are done, you may have the only PC in town with 10 (logical) hard drives!!


----------



## Flrman1

Happy Birthday! NiteHawk  A day late!


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by raybro:_
> *What's the time/distance factor in getting access to your brothers PC?
> 
> Regarding the Win98SE updates... Good idea to download them and put them on CD. I have no clear idea what M$ intends to do. One opinion I've read is the existing updates will remain available, but they will not be coming out with any more new ones. Time will tell. Meanwhile, I've already downloaded the full version downloads from the catalog site along with full version download of IE5.5 SP2 (which is the browser I prefer with Win9x). I have 12 critical updates for Win98SE and 1 for IE5.5. Does that agree with what you are downloading?
> 
> We'll get there, angelique01. Just hang in.  *


Right now I would only be able to get to my brother's house on 
weekends. Or what I was thinking I could possible haul the whole thing up his house *just a thought*.

As for the Win98SE updates, I am currently downloading 58 critical updates (all of them to be safe), because im not sure what ones i will need. I have IE6, or should I just download the IE5.5 instead?

anyways, let me know.

As for how many partitions. I would like

one for Windows, 
one for my folders, graphics and such and music, 
one for W2K.

the one I will need the most room on is for graphics and music.


----------



## NiteHawk

Thanks Mark, it's the thought that counts. 
All it really means is that when I wasn't looking I got a year older.....But did I get wiser? I guess time will tell.


----------



## raybro

NightHawk... Yeah, fdisk to begin with sounds right. That gets us up and running with a functioning OS ad we can go from there. 

In a dual boot setup such as angelique01 is proposing, is the sequence the same as with doing it with XP. InstallingWin9x first then the dual boot is established when installing W2K? Does W2K have the same built in dual boot capability as XP?

Doesn't sound like using her brothers PC to communicate during any phase of the setup is going to be viable in a realistic sense. Getting IE settings configured for the internet may be the primary point of interest. Did I read at one time or another angelique01 is using AOL? If so, there may not be a problem. If there is anything good about AOL at all, it's how it pretty much sets up it's own configuration from the CD.

angelique01... Regarding the Win98SE critical updates. Sounds as if you are downloading the entire Win98 catalog. If so, you really don't need to do that. What I did was went to the normal Windows update site where the installation is automatic. There it will show all the critical updates needed for your particular system. Record those updates and then go to the catalog site and download them for future use. For my system it was only 13 updates total.

As far as which browser you select... I and a number of other people have had problems with the Win9x/IE6 combo. Others think it's great. If you have been using IE6 without probs, then stick with what works. I don't even remember what the specific problems were, but just got tired of messing with it and went back to IE5.5 SP2 because my experience was that's the most stable browser M$ ever built. There is the argument that IE6 is more secure. As long as you have proper AV protection, I don't see that as a factor. Another consideration. Some sites (financial, I think) REQUIRE IE6. I haven't ran into that (yet). If I should need to upgrade to IE6, it can be done at any time. IE6 will not be affected by the pending action by M$ to cease support for Win9x.


----------



## NiteHawk

> _Originally posted by raybro:_
> *NightHawk... Yeah, fdisk to begin with sounds right. That gets us up and running with a functioning OS ad we can go from there.
> 
> In a dual boot setup such as angelique01 is proposing, is the sequence the same as with doing it with XP. Installing Win9x first then the dual boot is established when installing W2K? Does W2K have the same built in dual boot capability as XP? *


Yes, in a dual boot setup using one OS from the win9x family and the other OS from the WinNT family, the Win9x must be installed first, otherwise if installed second it will overwrite the boot record.

Since Angelique intends to buy the W2K software at a later date, this won't be a problem. My thinking is that as long as we know that at some point in the future we are going to dual boot, why not set up the second primary partition now. It will remain as a hidden (inactive) partition until the W2K is installed. At that point the W2K will provide the dual boot option at start up.


----------



## NiteHawk

This is my current thinking. Using Fdisk we setup the following partitions:

*NOTE:* The following drive letters are based on only one single HD in the system and will changewslightly when there is a second HD. Remember the way that the OS assigns drive letters.

C: Primary active partition Win 98 SE 1.5 gig
C:' Primary hidden partition W2K 2.5 gig (I refer to the second primary partition as C: Prime for lack of a better term and because when it becomes the active partition (ie: booted into W2K) it will still be known as C:

Next, create the extended partition. This will hold the _Logical drives_.

The rest are all logical drives:

* D: Data (My Docs, etc) 8 gig
* E: Programs ...............8 gig
F: Music ......................20 gig
G: Graphics and pics ......20 gig

Optional: (but hey, we have the space)
H: Ghost Images ............8 gig
I: Installs .....................5 gig **

*for access speed the programs partition should probably be first and the data partition second. I picked the drive letters with the idea that D=data and E=executable (programs). However, as soon as you install a second drive, the first primary partition gets named *D:* so that all goes out the window. So much for logic. 

** The last partition will be for INSTALLS. This can be the base .exe or .zip program that was downloaded from the internet and can also be used for installing major programs later on. That is, creat a folder with the program name (W2K, Office, ect) copy the install CD to that folder and then install from the HD and not the CD. Also the last partition will probably not be 5 gig, but what ever the remainder of the HD is at that point.

Once everything is installed and running well and she has a better feel for what she wants to do, PM can be used to tweak the partition sizes. Obviously, the closer we get things today, the less tweaking down the line.


----------



## NiteHawk

For more information on dual booting with Win98 SE and W2K see this link:
http://members.shaw.ca/pyritechips/default.htm
and on the menu at the right, click on "Dual Platform"

Jim (pyritechips) has done a fine job of presenting how to set up a system for dual booting Win98 SE and W2K. Also see his guide on partitioning. Altho he deals with only two partitions, the machanics are much the same.


----------



## angelique01

hey guys I'm sorry I was not able to get online today. I'm still not sure if Best Buy even has my HDD, I have to call and check because I can't order it offline. I may be able to to haul my whole comp up my brother's house sometime tomorrow, if using another computer is still needed in this case.

As for the Windows Updates, I already have thm downloadd so that is not a problem. I downloaded a bunch of stuff anyways, lol. Hey, it's better than nothing and I don't feel like downloading any more styff. we can just open up the cd and see what needs to be put in from there. as for the IE6 thing, yes I do experince some problems with, so maybe I should go to IE5.5 SP2 as u have mentioned.

"If there is anything good about AOL at all, it's how it pretty much sets up it's own configuration from the CD."

haha yeah that's true 


do u guys have the link for IE5.5 SP2? should i burn this to cd to?


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *This is my current thinking. Using Fdisk we setup the following partitions:
> 
> NOTE: The following drive letters are based on only one single HD in the system and will changewslightly when there is a second HD. Remember the way that the OS assigns drive letters.
> 
> C: Primary active partition Win 98 SE 1.5 gig
> C:' Primary hidden partition W2K 2.5 gig (I refer to the second primary partition as C: Prime for lack of a better term and because when it becomes the active partition (ie: booted into W2K) it will still be known as C:
> 
> Next, create the extended partition. This will hold the Logical drives.
> 
> The rest are all logical drives:
> 
> * D: Data (My Docs, etc) 8 gig
> * E: Programs ...............8 gig
> F: Music ......................20 gig
> G: Graphics and pics ......20 gig
> 
> Optional: (but hey, we have the space)
> H: Ghost Images ............8 gig
> I: Installs .....................5 gig **
> 
> *for access speed the programs partition should probably be first and the data partition second. I picked the drive letters with the idea that D=data and E=executable (programs). However, as soon as you install a second drive, the first primary partition gets named D: so that all goes out the window. So much for logic.
> 
> ** The last partition will be for INSTALLS. This can be the base .exe or .zip program that was downloaded from the internet and can also be used for installing major programs later on. That is, creat a folder with the program name (W2K, Office, ect) copy the install CD to that folder and then install from the HD and not the CD. Also the last partition will probably not be 5 gig, but what ever the remainder of the HD is at that point.
> 
> Once everything is installed and running well and she has a better feel for what she wants to do, PM can be used to tweak the partition sizes. Obviously, the closer we get things today, the less tweaking down the line. *


okay i think this is making sense  so when i get the new HDD, should I make it slave or master? and will i still be able to talk to you while reformating the new drive?


----------



## raybro

Hi angelique01..

Here's a link for IE5.5 SP2 full version download.

http://browsers.evolt.org/?ie/32bit/5.5_SP2

Do you use AOL as your ISP?


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by raybro:_
> *Hi angelique01..
> 
> Here's a link for IE5.5 SP2 full version download.
> 
> http://browsers.evolt.org/?ie/32bit/5.5_SP2
> 
> Do you use AOL as your ISP? *


thanks and yes. ahh 7 hours for it download. grr, dial-up is eveil, heh! i guess it'll be running while i sleep.


----------



## raybro

Hi again angelique01... Bummer about the long download time. Been there, done that. Dial-up can be a pain.

Your having AOL as your ISP does make one aspect of the configuration of your new new HDD a little easier. AOL pretty much does everything fro you when you go through the setup. 

One thing we need to know about before we get started on this... Look at your Windows 98SE CD and tell us how it is labeled. There are several possibilities. It may say "Upgrade" or Update" or (hopefully) just "Windows 98SE". There should also be a 25 digit code on the CD jacket called "Product Key". You MUST have that number as part of the install process. If you do not have the Product Key code, let us know and we can direct you how to find it in the Registry. 

Also tell us the make of your PC and does it come with a CD called "Recovery".

Any idea yet when you will have the new drive?


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by raybro:_
> *Hi again angelique01... Bummer about the long download time. Been there, done that. Dial-up can be a pain.
> 
> Your having AOL as your ISP does make one aspect of the configuration of your new new HDD a little easier. AOL pretty much does everything fro you when you go through the setup.
> 
> One thing we need to know about before we get started on this... Look at your Windows 98SE CD and tell us how it is labeled. There are several possibilities. It may say "Upgrade" or Update" or (hopefully) just "Windows 98SE". There should also be a 25 digit code on the CD jacket called "Product Key". You MUST have that number as part of the install process. If you do not have the Product Key code, let us know and we can direct you how to find it in the Registry.
> 
> Also tell us the make of your PC and does it come with a CD called "Recovery".
> 
> Any idea yet when you will have the new drive? *


hold on let me check on your questions. i have a big box with all my comp stuff, have to go through it. i couldn't download IE5.5 yet because aol kept booting me off *grr*.

the cd i have here just says Windows 98SE. i can't find the product key for it 

im not sure what you mean by the "make" of my pc. i don't have any cd that says "recovery".

well i am hoping to go this morning for it. but i cannot gurantee anything since no one wants to go near the mall during x-mas, lol. but as of right now I AM going this morning to get it.


----------



## raybro

If the Windows CD you have just says"Windows98SE" on it, we may be in good shape.

Are you familiar with how to look in the Registry? If so, here is where you can find the Product Key. If you are not, post back and I'll give you step-by-step instructions.

HKEY_LOCAL-MACHINE\Software\Microsft\Windows\CurrentVersion

The Produt Key will be shown in the right panel when the CurrentVersion folder is shown as "Open". It's a 25 digit, alpha-numeric code hypenated into 5, 5 digit segements. Write it down and double check it for accuracy. If you miss even one digit, the installation will stop right there. It must be correct.

When I say the "Make" of your PC, I mean the brand. You know Compaq, Dell, etc.

I think AOL has a built in feature for disconnected downloads that picks up where it left off the last time. If so, it will just continue the download. Give it a try.


----------



## Flrman1

An alternative to finding the key would be Aida32. It will give you a lot of other useful info about everything on your PC.

You can get it here:

http://www.aida32.hu/aida-download.php?bit=32

Get the Enterprise Edition. Run it and look under Operating System > Licensing Information > Product Key.


----------



## NiteHawk

Also a small program from "magical jelly bean" called Key Finder.

Key Finder http://www.magicaljellybean.com/keyfinder.shtml


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by raybro:_
> *If the Windows CD you have just says"Windows98SE" on it, we may be in good shape.
> 
> Are you familiar with how to look in the Registry? If so, here is where you can find the Product Key. If you are not, post back and I'll give you step-by-step instructions.
> 
> HKEY_LOCAL-MACHINE\Software\Microsft\Windows\CurrentVersion
> 
> The Produt Key will be shown in the right panel when the CurrentVersion folder is shown as "Open". It's a 25 digit, alpha-numeric code hypenated into 5, 5 digit segements. Write it down and double check it for accuracy. If you miss even one digit, the installation will stop right there. It must be correct.
> 
> When I say the "Make" of your PC, I mean the brand. You know Compaq, Dell, etc.
> 
> I think AOL has a built in feature for disconnected downloads that picks up where it left off the last time. If so, it will just continue the download. Give it a try. *


ok got all that, yeah i know how to check my registry. sometimes when i start up my comp it keeps saying i have bad sectors. i let scan for like 2 hours this morning and it found 7 "B" sectors of my drive  . I think this thing is ready to go, hopefully not yet though. i had this comp custom made so i don't think it's any specific name like Compaq or Dell, they just put in the new parts I suppose (except for the processor, cause their peice of crap crashed on me . So I can't really help ya there, heh.


----------



## angelique01

thanks NiteHawk and flrman1

do u guys need me to post they key or no? cause i got it.


----------



## NiteHawk

NO, don't post the key. Just make sure you have it when the time comes to install windows.

How are you doing on getting that new HD?


----------



## raybro

Since the comp is a custom built, we can be pretty certain there is no "Recovery" CD or partition involved. That simplifies things a bit. 

Just to affirm what NightHawk said... NO, don't post your Product Key code on this (or any) forum. You should keep it confidential.


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by raybro:_
> *Since the comp is a custom built, we can be pretty certain there is no "Recovery" CD or partition involved. That simplifies things a bit.
> 
> Just to affirm what NightHawk said... NO, don't post your Product Key code on this (or any) forum. You should keep it confidential. *


oh ok, still waiting to get to the mall, ugh wish i could drive. I will let you guys know when I have it though. sorry for the delay.


----------



## angelique01

hey guys i got the HDD, just let me know where to start. thanks.


----------



## raybro

OK... We have been through a lot during all this, so it would be a good idea to summerize what you have and what it is you want to do. 

ID the drive (make, model, size) you got and whether you have utilities software with it.

Is your old drive still functioning?

Do you want to do a clean install of the OS on the new drive or copy the old drive to the new?

If you want to do a clean install you need...

A windows boot disk

A windows OS CD.

The OS Product Key code.

CD's for your programs for reinstallation

CD's for your peripherals (printer, scanner, modem, etc) so you can install drivers.

We also need to get NightHawk on board. He and I work well together.


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by raybro:_
> OK... We have been through a lot during all this, so it would be a good idea to summerize what you have and what it is you want to do.
> 
> ID the drive (make, model, size) you got and whether you have utilities software with it.
> 
> *Seagate 80GB Barracuda ATA Hard Drive.
> 
> I have the utilite cd, but I am having a problem with installing the drive with it because it keeps telling me "this program has performed an illegal operation".*
> 
> Is your old drive still functioning?
> 
> *yes*
> 
> Do you want to do a clean install of the OS on the new drive or copy the old drive to the new?
> 
> If you want to do a clean install you need...
> 
> A windows boot disk
> 
> A windows OS CD.
> 
> The OS Product Key code.
> 
> CD's for your programs for reinstallation
> 
> CD's for your peripherals (printer, scanner, modem, etc) so you can install drivers.
> 
> We also need to get NightHawk on board. He and I work well together.
> 
> *clean install sounds like a better option. so i need to have all my programs on cd's to do this. i can't move them over to the new drive after a clean install of the OS? I do however, have all my drives for the things you mentioned. Everything is ready to go as far as the things you mentioned. I do not have any programs, like software and such on cd's though :\.*


----------



## raybro

You may remember from our previous discussions, your 80G drive will have to be partitioned into segments less than 32g each. I suggest you go back in this thread and review NightHawks suggestions about how to setup your new drive. Come back with what you want to do. You should be able to create an active primary DOS partition for the OS install with fdisk. I think that's how we decided was the best way to go.

How do you have the new drive installed (as master or slave) and how are the jumpers configured (as master, slave or cable select)?

What program applications do you curently have installed on your machine? You cannot copy them over to the new drive. They must be installed new after you install the OS. If you do not have CD's for program applications you want to have, you cannot install them on the new drive. What you can do is move the files created by those applications to the new drive, but you wont be able to open them without the program being installed on the new drive.

Maybe it would be a good idea if you could do a screen shot of Belarc Advisor showing your installed software. It would look something like this


----------



## angelique01

I cannot get the computer to detect the new hard drive. it's hooked up right as far as I know. It's hooked up as a Primary Slave. lmk how to get it to detect and I'll let you know about the other stuff, heh!


----------



## angelique01

C: would be for your OS 2.5 to 3.5 gig
D: for programs 10 gig or so...more if you are into computer games.
E: for all your data files 10 gig or so
F: for multimedia files...music, pics and so on 20 gig or so
G: for ghost images for backups perhaps 10 gig

that's sounds like a good way to set up the partitions. i just need for it to detect the darn thing *grr*.


----------



## angelique01

Belarc Detected Software:

most of it was small comp games pre-installed when i got the PC.

*Software Licenses*

Adobe Systems, Inc. - Adobe Photoshop 6.0 
Microsoft - Internet Explorer (removed license number)
Microsoft - MediaPlayer (removed license number)
Microsoft - Windows 98 SE 
Microsoft - Works 6.0

*Software Versions* 
0x * 
13 Out * 
1stMate * 
21 Demo * 
4 Aces * 
4 Play * 
4Wins * 
7 Card Stud * 
8Ball * 
Abacus * 
Accordion * 
Achi * 
Adobe Acrobat Reader Version 5.0.5.0 * 
Adobe ImageReady (tm) 3.0 Version 3.0 * 
Adobe Photoshop Version 6.0 * 
Adobe Systems, Inc. Adobe Gamma Loader Version 1, 0, 0, 1 * 
AdpBrowser Application Version 1, 0, 0, 21 * 
Ahead Software AG Karlsbad Germany Phone: ++49-7248-911-800 Fax: ++49-7248-911-888 e-mail: [email protected] - LANGUAGE_English2 Version 5, 5, 8, 2 * 
Air Traffic Controller * 
Alien Force * 
Alientic * 
Amazeing * 
America Online Version 8.00.000 * 
America Online Version 9.00.000 * 
America Online, Inc. - AOL Connectivity Service Version 1,0,18,1 * 
America Online, Inc. - AOL Instant Messenger Version 5.2.3292 * 
Amnesia * 
Apple Computer, Inc. - QuickTime QuickTime 6.3 * 
Astroids * 
Atmoids * 
Atoms * 
Attaxx * 
Auto Concentration * 
AutoCell * 
AVIPreview by AJ Version 0,0,0,1110 * 
B.D.D. * 
Backgammon * 
Backup * 
Bad Toys * 
Bago * 
Balloons * 
Bandit * 
BangBang * 
BankShot * 
BatSat * 
BattleGrid * 
BattleMasters * 
BCubes * 
Belarc, Inc. - BelManage Client Version 6.0L * 
Bingo * 
BJW * 
BlackJack * 
Blackout * 
Blitzer * 
Blob * 
Blockade * 
Blocks * 
Boink * 
Bones * 
Bout * 
Boxworld * 
BrainJam * 
Bricks * 
Bridge * 
Bruce M. Terry Jr. - Football Pooler Version 1.0.003 * 
BT * 
Bugs * 
BugsSwat * 
Button Madness * 
C-Media Electronic Inc. - Audio Environment Setting Version 1.24 * 
C-Media Electronic Inc. - AudioRack Version 1.07b * 
C-Media Electronic Inc. - CD Player Version 2.25 * 
C-Media Electronic Inc. - MIDI Player Version 1.54b * 
C-Media Electronic Inc. - Mixer Version 1.28 * 
C-Media Electronic Inc. - MP3 Player Version 1.22 * 
CA Maze * 
Caere Corporation - OmniPage Limited Edition Version 5.1 * 
CallIt * 
Canfield * 
Card Shark Hearts * 
CardsWorkShop * 
CardWar * 
Carlton * 
Carts N Axes * 
Casino21 * 
Castle of the Winds * 
CellWar * 
Chameleon * 
Chaos * 
Checkers * 
Chess * 
Chomp * 
Clock Solitaire * 
ClubMate * 
ColorChaos * 
Colors * 
Columns * 
Communities.com - Palace for Windows 95/98/NT software. Version 3, 5, 0, 211 * 
Companion Module Version 1, 5, 1, 2 * 
Concentration * 
Confound * 
Connect4 * 
Constitution * 
Convivia Media Enterprises - DK: Sig2dat Tool Version 1.00 * 
CoreWar * 
Cribbage * 
Cribbage Solitaire * 
Croquet * 
CrossWord * 
Crowd Pleaser * 
Crytogram * 
Cube * 
Cubic * 
Curling * 
CyberLink Corp. - PowerDVD Version 4.00.1404 * 
Cyberspace Crossword * 
Daleks * 
DeapSea * 
Destroyer * 
DFD Version 1.0.001 * 
Dial a Word * 
Dice * 
DiceRoll * 
Dodger * 
Doe Entertainment ® - Quatra Command(TM) Version 3.02 * 
Dog Track * 
Dominate * 
Dominoes * 
Don't Worry Be Happy * 
Double Blocks * 
Draw5 * 
Dubbel * 
DUTCH Version 1.0.001 * 
Dynaicon * 
Eastman Software, Inc., A Kodak Business - Imaging for Windows® Version 1.01.1311 * 
Ecneuqes * 
EggCarton * 
Elrise Software - Registry Compactor Version 1.0.0.184 * 
Elvis N Space * 
Empipe * 
English Acrobat Reader * 
FengSoft - KaZaA Speedup Version 3.00.0002 * 
Fifteen * 
Fish Hatchery * 
Flipout * 
Football * 
Formosoft Int. Inc. - GAMUT2000 Version 1.1.4.16 * 
Fortune Cookie * 
FoxHunt * 
Freecell * 
FreshDevices Corp. - FreshDownload Version 5.70.0.0 * 
Gaps Reminder * 
GinRummy * 
Glass Beads * 
GlobalSCAPE, Inc. - CuteFTP Pro Version 1, 0, 0, 0 * 
Gold Monkey * 
GoldHunt * 
Golf * 
Graditor * 
GRISOFT s.r.o. - AVG Anti-Virus System Version 6, 0, 0, 0 * 
GRISOFT(c) SOFTWARE - AVG Anti-Virus System Version 6, 0, 0, 0 * 
GRISOFT, s.r.o. - AVG Anti-Virus System Version 6, 0, 0, 0 * 
GTek Technologies Ltd. - GTCoach Version 3, 0, 0, 1 * 
GTek Technologies Ltd. - TrainerCabLauncher Application Version 1, 0, 0, 1 * 
Guitar * 
Hangman * 
Hangman Jr. * 
Hearts * 
HELI Application Version 1, 0, 0, 1 * 
HENRY Version 1.0.001 * 
Herman * 
High Command * 
Hop * 
Hounds & Jackals * 
Hurricane * 
Hyperoid * 
[email protected], http://www.angelfire.com/ego2/idleloop - dat viewer & manager Version 1.2 BETA * 
Indigo Rose Corporation - Setup Factory 6.0 Runtime Module Version 6.0.1.2 * 
InstallShield unInstaller Version 2.20.916.0 * 
Ion * 
Ipswitch, Inc. 81 Hartwell Ave. Lexington, MA - WS_FTP95 Version 6, 0, 5, 1 * 
IQ Puzzle * 
Iqtest * 
Island Software - Kalah Version 1.0.0.0 * 
Jack * 
Jackpot * 
Jasc Software Inc. - Animation Shop 3 Version 3.00 * 
Jasc Software, Inc. - Paint Shop Pro 7 Version 7.00 * 
Java Web Start * 
javaw.exe * 
JerMar Software Corp. - WinDriversBackup Version 1.00.0008 * 
Jet Trader * 
Jewels * 
Jiji * 
Joe Jaworski - WinTrek Version 1.0 * 
Jordan Russell - If you want to undo changes made by Spybot-S&D, use the Recovery instead! * 
Joust * 
Jumper * 
KaZaA Lite * 
Kiddie Puzzles * 
KingCorn * 
Kloks * 
Klotski * 
klrun.exe * 
Knight * 
KnightsTour * 
Kye * 
Labyrinth * 
Lavasoft Ad-aware Plus Version 6.0.0.0 * LeapFrog * 
Lexmark ColorFine Version 3.2.1 * 
Lexmark Supplies Monitor Version 1, 0, 0, 1 * 
Light * 
Litesout * 
Lucas * 
LUNLAND Version 1.0.001 * 
MacBlast * 
Magic * 
Magneto * 
Mahjongg * 
Make5 * 
Mancala * 
MapDesigner * 
MasterMind * 
MASTMAZE Version 1.0.001 * 
MatchIt! * 
MazeMaker * 
Mazer * 
McGray Ltd. - EO Video Version 1.36 * 
Merlin * 
Micro * 
Microsoft Corporation - DirectShow Version 6.4.07.1121 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Internet Explorer Version 6.00.2800.1106 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Windows Installer Version 2.0.2600.2 * 
Microsoft imgstart Version 1, 0, 0, 1 * 
Microsoft Windows Scripting Host Version 5.0.531.7 * 
Microsoft® Plus! for Windows® 95 Version 4.40.500 * 
Microsoft® Internet Services Version 6.1.33.0 * 
Microsoft® Works 6.0 Version 6.00.1903.0 * 
Microtek - Scanner Detector Version 1, 0, 0, 1 * 
Microtek - ScanSuite Version 1, 2, 0, 1 * 
Microtek International Inc. - ScanMaker Series Version 3,2,2,0 * 
Mile Bones * 
MindVision - Installer VISE 2.8.3 Version 2.8.3 * 
MindVision Software - Installer VISE Version 3.1.1 * 
Mines * 
Missile Command * 
MsChomp * 
Murder * 
My Shared Folder * 
Napster Client Version 2, 0, 0, 0 * 
Ned's World * 
Neko * 
Nessysoft RiskIt for Windows Version 1.0.001 * 
Network Spades * 
OilBaron * 
Oubliette * 
Ouijawin * 
Outer Technologies - Cacheman Version 5 * 
OutPost * 
Paigow * 
Palace of Deceit * 
Palace Uninstall * 
PegPuzzle * 
Pend * 
Pensate * 
Pent * 
PepiMK Software - Spybot - Search & Destroy Version 1.2.1.0 * 
PepiMK Software - SpyBot-S&D Version 1.2 * 
PF.Magic, Inc. - Petz 3, Your virtual Petz Version 3.00.01 * 
PFW * 
Photon Chess * 
Pictures ABC * 
Pinochle * 
Poker * 
Poker II * 
ProgSlots * 
pTrack Version 2.02 * 
PugilWar * 
Pundit * 
Puzzle8 * 
Puzzles * 
PyroWare Craps * 
Python * 
Quenzars' Cavern * 
RealNetworks, Inc. - RealOne Player (32-bit) Version 0.1.0.1612 * 
RealNetworks, Inc. - RealOne Player (32-bit) Version 6.0.11.830 * 
RealNetworks, Inc. - RealOne Player (32-bit) Version 7.0.0.1168 * 
Realtek Semiconductor Corp. - RtlRack Application Version 1.2.0.0 * 
Recover memory now * 
Recycle * 
RegCleaner The same as the FileVersion * 
ReGet3 Version 3,3,0,187 * 
Registry Restore * 
Reversi * 
Rhapsody * 
Roll * 
Roulette * 
Runner * 
Scat * 
Scud * 
Sea Battle * 
Seagate Software, Inc. - Backup * 
Search N Destroy * 
Senet * 
Sharman Networks - Kazaa Media Desktop Version 2, 0, 2, 0 * 
Sheep III * 
Shoot Star * 
Shooter * 
Shooting Gallery * 
ShotGun * 
Sig2Dat * 
SIMJACK Version 1.0.001 * 
Simon * 
SinkSub * 
Sissors Paper Stone * 
Six Pack * 
SkiFree * 
skin lab inc. - Frames Maker 2.5 Version 2.05 * 
Slam * 
Slide * 
Slot Machine * 
Slots * 
Software 2000 UnSetup Version 2.1.9.9 * 
SokoBan * 
Solar Vengence * 
Solitaire * 
Solus * 
Sorerer's Cave * 
Spades * 
Spanit * 
SparkCo Programming - Petz Installer Runtimes Version 5.00 * 
Spectral * 
Speed Up * 
SqueezePlay * 
SR Version 1.0.001 * 
STAR Application Version 1, 0, 0, 1 * 
Stax * 
Stellar * 
Stud Poker * 
Super Video Poker * 
SuperCraps * 
Surround Application Version 2.0a * 
SwissKnife * 
System Diagnostic * 
Tablenette * 
Taipei * 
Take One * 
Tank * 
Target * 
Tarot * 
Tetris * 
The Cube * 
The Green * 
Things * 
Thy Dragon * 
Tic Tac Toe * 
Tiles * 
Tobor * 
ToniArts - EasyCleaner Version 1.7.4 * 
TrainLoop * 
UFO * 
UI4 Application Version 1, 0, 0, 1 * 
Ulead - PhotoImpact Version 4.2 * 
Ulead Button.Applet Version 1.0 * 
Ulead COOL 3D Version 3, 5, 0, 0 * 
Ulead GIF Animator 2.0 Version 2.0 * 
Ulead SmartSaver Version 3.0 * 
Ulead Systems, Inc. - EnVector Version 1, 0, 0, 0 * 
Ulead Systems, Inc. - PhotoImpact * 
Ulead Systems, Inc. - PhotoImpact Version 4.2 * 
UpdateIPR.exe * 
USS Destroyer * 
VD_Poker * 
VIA Hardware Monitor Application Program Version 1, 1, 0, 0 * 
Virual World * 
Visual Engine * 
WalNuts * 
Warheads * 
WarPath * 
Watori * 
WaxMan * 
Web Utilities * 
Western Shootout * 
WeYes * 
WinChess * 
WinCrypt * 
Windowd Command * 
WinFight * 
WinJack * 
WinLotto * 
WinMath * 
WinMaze * 
WinRisk * 
WinSlot * 
WinSolitaire * 
WinSpider * 
WinTab * 
WinTrekII * 
WinTris * 
WinTTT * 
WinVade * 
WinWheel * 
WinWhiz * 
WinYacht * 
WinZee * 
WinZip Version 8.0 (3105) * 
WordHunt * 
WordStok * 
World Empire * 
WormWar * 
Wumpus * 
Xando * 
Yaht-See * 
YatC * 
YatTris * 
Zanti * 
Zoneone * 
[/size]


----------



## raybro

WOW!!! No criticism intended, but do you actually play all those games?

In any event, you will need one of two things to have all that available on your new drive. The downloaded executable file that created them OR a CD for each item. As I said earlier, you cannot copy a program from one drive to another. There are exceptions to this. Many small utilities and games are fully contained within their respective folders. i have simply moved many utilities from one drive to another and they have worked just fine. The only way to find out is to try.

Now, as regards detecting your new drive. Do you know whether it is recognized by the BIOS? when you first start the PC when the splash screen is up, hit the Esc key and see if the new drive is listed in the diagnostics screen. You can stop the process by hitting the pause key (above the arrow keys) and get it going again with the Enter key. On my BIOS screen the drives are listed right after the RAM count completes. If the new drive is not listed on the BIOS diagnostics screen, windows will never recognize it. You must go into the BIOS and be sure the hard drives are set on auto-detect.

Assuming the BIOS detects the new drive, one alternative is to use the mfr's utility for partitioning and formatting the drive. Or if you prefer, you could create a primary DOS partitioning fdisk and then format it. Either approach should do the job.

See here how to go through the whole process from creating the partition to finishing the OS installation:

http://www.pcnineoneone.com/howto/clean1.html

For now, it's probably best to focus on creating the 2.5G OS partition(C: drive) and get to the remaining partitions as needed.


----------



## ~Candy~

Wow, a 7 page thread, can I play too  

Depending on the model of the hard drive, keep in mind that in a slave setting it may need to be jumpered as slave with master present, not just slave.


----------



## Flrman1

I removed the product keys for Photoshop, OS and Works from your post.

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?postid=1351023#post1351023


----------



## ~Candy~

And I removed for Media Player and IE, just in case


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *And I removed for Media Player and IE, just in case  *





> _Originally posted by flrman1:_
> *I removed the product keys for Photoshop, OS and Works from your post.
> 
> http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?postid=1351023#post1351023 *


oh heh, oops


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Wow, a 7 page thread, can I play too
> 
> Depending on the model of the hard drive, keep in mind that in a slave setting it may need to be jumpered as slave with master present, not just slave. *


 , hmm well i am on the master right now and the jumper for the new one is set to slave. so im guessing it's already as you said? I'm not sure.


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by raybro:_
> *WOW!!! No criticism intended, but do you actually play all those games?
> 
> In any event, you will need one of two things to have all that available on your new drive. The downloaded executable file that created them OR a CD for each item. As I said earlier, you cannot copy a program from one drive to another. There are exceptions to this. Many small utilities and games are fully contained within their respective folders. i have simply moved many utilities from one drive to another and they have worked just fine. The only way to find out is to try.
> 
> Now, as regards detecting your new drive. Do you know whether it is recognized by the BIOS? when you first start the PC when the splash screen is up, hit the Esc key and see if the new drive is listed in the diagnostics screen. You can stop the process by hitting the pause key (above the arrow keys) and get it going again with the Enter key. On my BIOS screen the drives are listed right after the RAM count completes. If the new drive is not listed on the BIOS diagnostics screen, windows will never recognize it. You must go into the BIOS and be sure the hard drives are set on auto-detect.
> 
> Assuming the BIOS detects the new drive, one alternative is to use the mfr's utility for partitioning and formatting the drive. Or if you prefer, you could create a primary DOS partitioning fdisk and then format it. Either approach should do the job.
> 
> See here how to go through the whole process from creating the partition to finishing the OS installation:
> 
> http://www.pcnineoneone.com/howto/clean1.html
> 
> For now, it's probably best to focus on creating the 2.5G OS partition(C: drive) and get to the remaining partitions as needed. *


no my BIOS won't detect the slave drive (the new one) it just says "none". I will try what u said and let ya know, although i think i have done everything u said, doesn't hurt to try again though . I only play some of the games.


----------



## ~Candy~

Can you change the bios to auto? 

Did you say what brand the slave drive is?


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Can you change the bios to auto?
> 
> Did you say what brand the slave drive is? *


it's a Seagate Barracuda ATA 80GB

bios are set to auto, still not detecting


----------



## ~Candy~

http://www.seagate.com/support/kb/disc/ref/jumper_settings.html


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *http://www.seagate.com/support/kb/disc/ref/jumper_settings.html *


http://www.seagate.com/support/kb/disc/dual_port.html

i still can't get it to detect. i think the link above might be what is wrong. both the drives are on the primary and it said that only the master is usually supported in the BIOS. I can't put it on my Secondary because I laready have 2 cd-rom drives on it.

It said I could always let it run as the master to get it to work that way, but I don't trust unhooking the one I have has master now with fear of losing my data.


----------



## ~Candy~

Can you break up the cdroms for a test. Put them as a slave to each hard drive. And unhooking the current drive isn't going to result in you losing any data.


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Can you break up the cdroms for a test. Put them as a slave to each hard drive. And unhooking the current drive isn't going to result in you losing any data. *


i could try that, but hopefully nothing goes wrong. i had a problem with the comp not detecting them last night too. took me about 2 hours for them to finally work again. so how do i go about doing what you said? should i make one a primary slave and one a secondary slave, and then make the new HD a Secondary master? does that sond right?


----------



## ~Candy~

Correct.

I'm wondering if your cmos battery may be running low? Is the time and date staying correct?


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Correct.
> 
> I'm wondering if your cmos battery may be running low? Is the time and date staying correct? *


tried what u said with no luck, wouldn't detect *any* of the drives when I did that. had to sit here for awhile to get them to detect again. my clock and date are staying correct. i have no possible clue what could be going wrong


----------



## ~Candy~

Very strange indeed. It could be time to start looking at cable replacement. I'm assuming that the ide connections to the motherboard are secure?


----------



## griffinspc

Just jumping in at the last minute here but I had this happen to me once. I had 2 HD's. Primary Master and Primary Slave with a Secondary Master CD-ROM and Secondary Slave DVD.

Like you I couldn't get the second HD to be recognized. I checked and rechecked the jumpers and cables. I even swapped out the cable and then swapped the drives using the cable as the swap. which netted me no recognition of either drive.

Just about ready to throw it through the window when I went, had a beer, came back and took a calm look.

I had connected all cables and drives correctly but I had a loop back with the second drives power connector. I had so many power connectors with fans, drives, etc., that I had inadvertently hooked a dead connector to the second drive. That's why when I swapped them I got no recognition of either drive because now both were getting no power. Dumb.

Have you checked your power?


----------



## kilowatt1

Did you get a new IDE cable with the new hard drive? It sounds like the new hard drive uses an 80 pin cable and you are connecting it to an old 40 pin cable. Just a thought.

Good luck.

Kilowatt


----------



## NiteHawk

I believe that an 80 conductor ribbon cable still uses a 40 pin connector, the extra wires are grounds for noise reduction. The extra 40 wires are then connected to the common ground pins within the 40 pin connector.

You will also see a lot of round shielded cables replacing the old ribbon cables inside PC's nowdays. Especially the home built ones. As the speeds on every part of the buss get higher and higher, noise can become a problem. Hence the trend to shorter cables with more shielding.


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by kilowatt1:_
> * Did you get a new IDE cable with the new hard drive? It sounds like the new hard drive uses an 80 pin cable and you are connecting it to an old 40 pin cable. Just a thought.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Kilowatt *


yes i got a new IDE cable, that was the one I put in and it wouldn't detect any of the drives, so I had to put the old one back in. i'm not sure how i should go about checking the power as someone suggested. ugh, im not sure what else to do. i tried everything . i'd rather have both the HD's on the Primiary if I can, to much trouble moving the cd-rom and dvd drive around.

Also when I start up my computer the Secondary Bus Master IDE controller (dual fifo) will mess up on me and I have to click on the update driver button numerous times. I have to do this when it won't detect one of my drives on the Secondary IDE.

anyways, any help is appreciated. although im not sure what else to do.

 right now it won't detect my cd-rom drive under Device Manager only the dvd rom. anyone know i can fix this or what it could be?


----------



## raybro

Hi angelique01... Sorry you are having so much trouble with this.

I've been following along about the current problem and thought just maybe the problem might be associated with the ribbon cable connector key. Here's a link to a site with info about that along with some pics that make it pretty clear. Be sure to check the connector key is correct on both the motherboard end and the hard drive end. It can be inserted up side down pretty easily. I know, I've done it. 

http://computer.howstuffworks.com/ide3.htm

Also check all the pins in the connectors on both the motherboard and the hard drives. I had one instance where one of the pins got pushed back into the epoxy dielectric material and wasn't making contact. The pins can also get bent. Look em over real good.

One thing is for sure,... until you can get the drive detected in BIOS, you are stopped dead in the water.


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by raybro:_
> 
> One thing is for sure,... until you can get the drive detected in BIOS, you are stopped dead in the water. [/B]


heh, that's for sure. i'll have to recheck it again tomorrow and i'll keep ya updated. i may be able to get my brother's friend to have a look at it. so far my current HDD is not having any trouble besides some program crashes with .dll errors, if that even is a HDD thing. anyways, i'll let ya know. thanks for all the help u been giving me though. we'll get there eventually


----------



## angelique01

hey guys I got it to detect finally. . I first set the new hd up as a primary master and setup the files (not the OS yet) then we unhooked it to set it back up as a primary slave. it took a few restarts and fiddling with the wires and it finally came up. thanks everyone for their help.

now i need a little help with the rest . It's already set to a FAT32, so I hope that was right. lmk!


----------



## raybro

Hi angelique01... "fiddling with the wires"? Scary... Hope it's stable.

So you have it partitioned and formatted with FAT32. What is the size of the primary partition where you plan on installing the OS? Are you intending to follow through with the mutiple partition proposed by NightHawk? Not important to the OS installation except to have the OS partition a certain size in aticipation of the finished product with mutiple partitions.

All ya gotta do to install the OS is leave the new drive as primary master and using your boot disk, boot the computer. When you get to the choice, select "Enable CD-ROM support". Insert your Windows CD into the drive. At the A: prompt, type in X: setup (substitute your CD drive letter for X). You should then be off and running installing your OS. 

Remember, you will need your 25 digit Product Key and CD's with drivers for some of your hardware (video card, printer, modem, scanner, etc). Windows has generic drivers for things like hard drives, CD-ROM drives and some other stuff. after the install is finished, open Device manager. Look for yellow (!) or (?). those will be the things that will need drivers. 

Before you install any programs, lets get back together with NightHawk and work out a plan to setup partitions and what's going to go where. 

Good Luck


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by raybro:_
> *Hi angelique01... "fiddling with the wires"? Scary... Hope it's stable.
> 
> So you have it partitioned and formatted with FAT32. What is the size of the primary partition where you plan on installing the OS? Are you intending to follow through with the mutiple partition proposed by NightHawk? Not important to the OS installation except to have the OS partition a certain size in aticipation of the finished product with mutiple partitions.
> 
> All ya gotta do to install the OS is leave the new drive as primary master and using your boot disk, boot the computer. When you get to the choice, select "Enable CD-ROM support". Insert your Windows CD into the drive. At the A: prompt, type in X: setup (substitute your CD drive letter for X). You should then be off and running installing your OS.
> 
> Remember, you will need your 25 digit Product Key and CD's with drivers for some of your hardware (video card, printer, modem, scanner, etc). Windows has generic drivers for things like hard drives, CD-ROM drives and some other stuff. after the install is finished, open Device manager. Look for yellow (!) or (?). those will be the things that will need drivers.
> 
> Before you install any programs, lets get back together with NightHawk and work out a plan to setup partitions and what's going to go where.
> 
> Good Luck *


i was only fiddling with the cables not like actual wires  . the drive is working as a primary slave right now, can i still install the OS while it's running in that mode or would I have switch it back over? I still plan on the multiple partitions. Right now it's just lists the drive as D:/, right now it's justs 80GB, it just added the whole drive. i didn't partition anything to my knowledge.


----------



## NiteHawk

Sorry, but I have forgotten, did you say that you have Norton Ghost? IF so, use it to make an image (back-up copy) of your original HD. IF not, figure out what you need to back-up and get that part done.

Next you can get a print out of all the programs you have installed by doing the following:

Open a DOS window and type in
*
cd \progra~1
dir /ad /on > proglist.txt * The /ad gives you only the folders and the /on sorts them by name (slick?  ) *
exit
*
This should give you a file in Program Files named proglist.txt that you can print out and use as a check list for determining what programs you have the install media for and which ones you don't. Now you may have to start hunting.

Next figure out what partitions you want and what you want to put in each partition. Don't worry about the size of each yet, we can figure that out later before we Fdisk. I'm just trying to cover the prelim stuff now.


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *Sorry, but I have forgotten, did you say that you have Norton Ghost? IF so, use it to make an image (back-up copy) of your original HD. IF not, figure out what you need to back-up and get that part done.
> 
> Next you can get a print out of all the programs you have installed by doing the following:
> 
> Open a DOS window and type in
> 
> cd \progra~1
> dir /ad /on > proglist.txt  The /ad gives you only the folders and the /on sorts them by name (slick?  )
> exit
> 
> This should give you a file in Program Files named proglist.txt that you can print out and use as a check list for determining what programs you have the install media for and which ones you don't. Now you may have to start hunting.
> 
> Next figure out what partitions you want and what you want to put in each partition. Don't worry about the size of each yet, we can figure that out later before we Fdisk. I'm just trying to cover the prelim stuff now. *


no i don't have Norton Ghost, what do u mean back-up, i didn't think we had to do that. I don't have the extra cash for cd's if that's what you mean? we can't just move the program folders over with the files, and .exe? also my printer does not have ink . Also no one answered my question yet about the OS install.

here is what I need as far as partitions go:

OS (windows 98SE)
Program Files
My Media, like graphics, images, music, etc.
and a seperate one for Windows 2000 if i install it at a later time.

anything else u think i might need, would be good. because i've never done this before.


----------



## angelique01

hey guys are ya around? no problem if your busy, im not any hurry.


----------



## NiteHawk

When you are ready we will just disconnect your original (Master) HD and that way we are sure that we are only working with the new (and correct) HD.

We will start with using Fdisk to set up the partitions you need. We'll set up the "best guess" sizes and adjust later with Partition Magic if we have to.

The next step will be to install your OS. Do you have your original Windows CD? I know that you got the Product key earlier, so we are OK there.

My only concern is about all the programs that you have. How many of those do you have the original install media for? How many were downloads?

Moving your data files and Multimedia files to their respective partitions should be no problem.


----------



## raybro

Hi angelique01 & NiteHawk... I just reviewed angelique's post (#104, page 7) where she listed her Belarc installed softwares.

The ones I recognized as what I thought she may need and need CD's to install:

MS Works 6.0
Adobe Photoshop
Lexmark software (printer?)
Microtek (Scanner?)

There was also software by Eastman called "Imaging for Windows". ???

Utilities I saw which can be downloaded new:

AdAware
Spybot
AVG

Didn't see a firewall, but probably a good idea to have one. Lots of free ones available for download.

Oh yeah... AOL 9.0 was in there too. She should be able to get that on CD also.

I'm sure she will also need some drivers, an important one that comes to mind is for her modem.


----------



## NiteHawk

I believe that I posted this before as a method for backing up all the drivers into won folder (with many many subfolders) and then burn it to CD. OR, in this case we will be able to retrieve them from the old HD.

Software to Backup all Drivers in one spot
http://www.jermar.com/wdrvbck.htm <ß Web page
http://www.jermar.com/wdrvbck1.exe <ß Direct download


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *When you are ready we will just disconnect your original (Master) HD and that way we are sure that we are only working with the new (and correct) HD.
> 
> We will start with using Fdisk to set up the partitions you need. We'll set up the "best guess" sizes and adjust later with Partition Magic if we have to.
> 
> The next step will be to install your OS. Do you have your original Windows CD? I know that you got the Product key earlier, so we are OK there.
> 
> My only concern is about all the programs that you have. How many of those do you have the original install media for? How many were downloads?
> 
> Moving your data files and Multimedia files to their respective partitions should be no problem. *


I think almost all of my programs are downloads. I don't think I have original cd's for any of them, is that a problem? I have one for AOL, and some other's but not many. Yes, I have the original window's cd. I do have most drivers on cd as far as I know.
I also think I have most .exe files for the programs I have downloaded. if not i can also re-download .exe, no biggie.


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by raybro:_
> *Hi angelique01 & NiteHawk... I just reviewed angelique's post (#104, page 7) where she listed her Belarc installed softwares.
> 
> The ones I recognized as what I thought she may need and need CD's to install:
> 
> MS Works 6.0
> Adobe Photoshop
> Lexmark software (printer?)
> Microtek (Scanner?)
> 
> There was also software by Eastman called "Imaging for Windows". ???
> 
> Utilities I saw which can be downloaded new:
> 
> AdAware
> Spybot
> AVG
> 
> Didn't see a firewall, but probably a good idea to have one. Lots of free ones available for download.
> 
> Oh yeah... AOL 9.0 was in there too. She should be able to get that on CD also.
> 
> I'm sure she will also need some drivers, an important one that comes to mind is for her modem. *


I have the cd's for:

Lexmark software (printer?)
Microtek (Scanner?)
and the modem drivers on floppy.

and im pretty sure i have the original .exe for:

AdAware
Spybot
AVG

i'll look into getting a firewall once everything is up and running.


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *I believe that I posted this before as a method for backing up all the drivers into won folder (with many many subfolders) and then burn it to CD. OR, in this case we will be able to retrieve them from the old HD.
> 
> Software to Backup all Drivers in one spot
> http://www.jermar.com/wdrvbck.htm <ß Web page
> http://www.jermar.com/wdrvbck1.exe <ß Direct download *


yep, u posted that sometime back, already have that done.


----------



## NiteHawk

OK, as I see it we have two choices depending on 1) the programs you have, 2) how many you have either the original media or the original download files, and 3) how many you are willing to sacrifice if necessary.

Choice 1: Install all programs in a separate partition. This is my personal choice. *However*, they will have to be INSTALLED and not COPIED to the new partition.

Choice 2: Both Windows and your Program Files will be located in the same partition. Everything that is not a Program can be MOVED/COPIED to their respective partitions with no problems.

Check your PM's


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *OK, as I see it we have two choices depending on 1) the programs you have, 2) how many you have either the original media or the original download files, and 3) how many you are willing to sacrifice if necessary.
> 
> Choice 1: Install all programs in a separate partition. This is my personal choice. However, they will have to be INSTALLED and not COPIED to the new partition.
> 
> Choice 2: Both Windows and your Program Files will be located in the same partition. Everything that is not a Program can be MOVED/COPIED to their respective partitions with no problems.
> 
> Check your PM's  *


i like choice number 1 as well, but if i don't have the cd's to download them, then i'd have to go with choice #2. but right now i think the program problems i am having have something to do with windows, which is why i like choice #1, but... gota do what ya have to do.


----------



## raybro

Hi angelique01.. I noticed you did not motion in the CD's you have available M$ Works. Works contains a number of application programs you may or may not know about. Depending on the version, it contains Word, Works (similar to Excel), Picture it, Money, Encarta and Streets & Trips. Of all these Word is probably the most commonly used. It's the word processor program used on most computers. It also contains the dictionary used for spell check for most e-mail progs (like Outlook Express). You may find Works to be useful. Are you sure you don't have a CD for it?

I don't recall what make your PC is, but it may have come bundled with your system software package.


----------



## iaavagent

Haven't read all 10 pages but did you folks catch that she was using Kazaa lite? post 20,11-13-03 Is that the one ya'll say has to go?,as it causes so much trouble! didn't mean to butt in but saw that and thought I would ? it.


----------



## NiteHawk

P2P file sharing has always ben a dangerous thing. How well do you know and trust the stranger on the other end? However, between kazaa and kazaa lite, kazaa lite is the better of the two. At least you don't have all the spyware that comes bundled with Kazaa from the very beginning.

And yes, Raybro and I noticed. But thanks for the comment. :up:


----------



## iaavagent

Should have known it didn't slip by ya. 
One more question, W95 provides for a" Full system back up" and based on what you have said here,does that not include all programs? In other words if I do a FULL system back up,and then copy to a disc and then my hdd dies. The "FULL" system back up doesn't give what I need to just install the FULL to my new Hdd and be back where I was when I did the Full system back up? should I post this in a new thread? cause depending on your answer I may have more questions and don't want to clutter up on going topic with this? Thanks


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by raybro:_
> *Hi angelique01.. I noticed you did not motion in the CD's you have available M$ Works. Works contains a number of application programs you may or may not know about. Depending on the version, it contains Word, Works (similar to Excel), Picture it, Money, Encarta and Streets & Trips. Of all these Word is probably the most commonly used. It's the word processor program used on most computers. It also contains the dictionary used for spell check for most e-mail progs (like Outlook Express). You may find Works to be useful. Are you sure you don't have a CD for it?
> 
> I don't recall what make your PC is, but it may have come bundled with your system software package. *


I'll have to see if I have the cd for it, I probably do. I'll let ya know.


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *P2P file sharing has always ben a dangerous thing. How well do you know and trust the stranger on the other end? However, between kazaa and kazaa lite, kazaa lite is the better of the two. At least you don't have all the spyware that comes bundled with Kazaa from the very beginning.
> 
> And yes, Raybro and I noticed. But thanks for the comment. :up: *


it's also better than paying $100 everytime u want a program  . i always scan the file for any virus before using. i had it for almost 2 years with no troubles.


----------



## angelique01

yep I have the Microsoft Works cd.


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by angelique01:_
> *it's also better than paying $100 everytime u want a program  . i always scan the file for any virus before using. i had it for almost 2 years with no troubles. *


Just as an added note, we don't support p2p nor stealing. Hopefully whatever you do for a living, you get paid to do


----------



## raybro

Now that you have the MS Works CD, you will also need a product key code for it just like you do for the OS. Mine was in the form of a certificate that came with my MS Office 97 (yeah, yeah, I know it's old... But it works just fine). If you cannot find it, hopefully you haven't formatted your drive yet. You can find it with Belarc. It will be under "Software Licenses".


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Just as an added note, we don't support p2p nor stealing. Hopefully whatever you do for a living, you get paid to do  *


that's nice to know


----------



## angelique01

i checked through my folders and i can back up most of my programs with the original .exe files. when i put them in nero it only said it would take up one cd, hopefully that was right. so i am going to burn them and we can probably won't have to worry about the programs being lost. my question is, can i move the my documents folder over without having to burn anything in it to cd, that would save us some time, i would think. lmk. thanks.


----------



## raybro

As long as your old hard drive is working, you can connect it as a second drive. Then after you get the new HDD running with the OS installed, you can simply drag and drop any files (including .exe files), photos, documents, etc. The only thing you cannot just move over are installed program applications. Those must be installed new with the OS.

I seem to remember sometime in the distant past (100 or so posts ago  )you were concerned your old drive was going to die. Is my recollection correct, or do I have you confused with someone else? If you ARE concerned about the old drive keeping on working, then I suggest it may be prudent to burn the My Documents folder to CD. If you are not concerned about the old drive, you don't need to burn anything to CD (although it never hurts to have backup for anything).


----------



## NiteHawk

By any chance do you have either Norton Utilities or Norton System Works?

I spent the better part of the weekend working on a system, much like yours. Single HD with a single partition. I installed a larger HD with about 5 partitions and have it up and purring. Both the OS and the Programs are still in the C: partition because, much like you, not all the Programs are on hand to re-install.

But I think I may be on to something as to how to just MOVE the programs and not have to re-install them. I'll let you know in a day or two.


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by angelique01:_
> *i checked through my folders and i can back up most of my programs with the original .exe files.*


Can you clarify what you mean by original .exe files? If you mean what I think you mean, that isn't sufficient enough to run the programs.


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by raybro:_
> *As long as your old hard drive is working, you can connect it as a second drive. Then after you get the new HDD running with the OS installed, you can simply drag and drop any files (including .exe files), photos, documents, etc. The only thing you cannot just move over are installed program applications. Those must be installed new with the OS.
> 
> I seem to remember sometime in the distant past (100 or so posts ago  )you were concerned your old drive was going to die. Is my recollection correct, or do I have you confused with someone else? If you ARE concerned about the old drive keeping on working, then I suggest it may be prudent to burn the My Documents folder to CD. If you are not concerned about the old drive, you don't need to burn anything to CD (although it never hurts to have backup for anything). *


thank you, that clarified alot . Well if it has not died yet maybe it will hold out, but you be right about doing it just in case.

And the answer to AcaCandy's question:

I have the installation .exe, the ones that are usually downloaded off the manufacture / programs website's.

For NiteHawk:

I do not own anything Norton as it seems to not like my computer or that could be because of the current HDD issues I am having.

It's been acting up alot lately. Scandisk freezes and the whole system will freeze at least 5x plus a day, and I have to restart. When I start up I get that "bad sector" message again, tell's me to run scandisk.

I don't get knocked off AOL much, I went back to 8.0. Could be something wrong with 9.0 not working with the 8.0.

Basically I have very little to save:

My Document
Fonts
Program Files

is all that I need.

Drivers are all on cd's at this time. I have they key codes for the OS and Microsoft Works.

Everything is ready to go as soon as we figure this program thing


----------



## ~Candy~

AOL 9 still has a lot of bugs from what I've heard. Haven't found too many people happy with the 'new and unimproved' version


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *AOL 9 still has a lot of bugs from what I've heard. Haven't found too many people happy with the 'new and unimproved' version  *


Yeah I heard this, but didn't believe it until it started acting up on me. I probably won't use it again :down: .


----------



## angelique01

hey guys, let me know when we can start. I am just burning everything I need off of here, tonight. I know I have to hook up the new HDD as the master and install the OS, but how do I do that? lmk, and i can go and at least get that done. This HDD is really acting up and I would like to get the new up and running asap. thanks for all your help.

your probably watching the superbowl right now


----------



## ~Candy~

Hook it up as master (verify jumpers on back) and connect where the current drive is. Boot with boot disk, choose to start with cdrom support, at a: prompt, change to cd drive, it will move one letter ahead, type driver letter, example E: and press enter.

Then type setup and press enter.


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Hook it up as master (verify jumpers on back) and connect where the current drive is. Boot with boot disk, choose to start with cdrom support, at a: prompt, change to cd drive, it will move one letter ahead, type driver letter, example E: and press enter.
> 
> Then type setup and press enter. *


okay thank you. there is nothing i have to do to size the partition for it?


----------



## iaavagent

Butting in again,sorry, but I noticed you are installing OS and microsoft "WORKS" Is OS XP He or Pro? Works with He is a pain in the butt vs Office word! If your Works comes with Works Word Processor you will find that many using the older versions of Word won't be able to open your doc. attachments in emails etc. without you changing them to pdf,or Adobe, or something!

Now I've heard that Xp Pro is better in this regards but I don't know that for sure. 

There are many on going threads in many forums debatting these issues right now. 
M$ is aware of these problems but has done very little about it.

Anyway, good luck on your endeavor and I hope Works doesn't become the problem it has for my family!


----------



## ~Candy~

http://www.hexff.com/win98_install.html

Fdisk and format too.


----------



## iaavagent

If one is installing new hdd should you not also install a new cmos battery at the same time. Esp. if unit is 3 + yrs old? Just asking!


----------



## ~Candy~

If the old one still works........


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *http://www.hexff.com/win98_install.html
> 
> Fdisk and format too. *


thanks. I was not told anything by NiteHawk and raybro about any battery *sigh*. hopefully that doesn't pertain to me.


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by iaavagent:_
> *Butting in again,sorry, but I noticed you are installing OS and microsoft "WORKS" Is OS XP He or Pro? Works with He is a pain in the butt vs Office word! If your Works comes with Works Word Processor you will find that many using the older versions of Word won't be able to open your doc. attachments in emails etc. without you changing them to pdf,or Adobe, or something!
> 
> Now I've heard that Xp Pro is better in this regards but I don't know that for sure.
> 
> There are many on going threads in many forums debatting these issues right now.
> M$ is aware of these problems but has done very little about it.
> 
> Anyway, good luck on your endeavor and I hope Works doesn't become the problem it has for my family! *


I don't have Xp, I have 98SE, so I'm sure there won't be any problem.


----------



## angelique01

I have a question about this:

*Partition the Hard Drive(s) with FDISK

A:\>FDISK

Answer 'Y' for large disk support (this tells FDISK to create FAT32 partitions).
Select option 1: 'Create DOS partition or logical DOS drive
Select option 1: 'Create Primary DOS partition'
(Unless requested by the customer, we setup hard drives < 8.1GB as one partition).

If you have other hard drives in the system with data you want to retain, don't run FDISK on them!*

This person made the partition 8.1GB. Is that for Windows it's self? If so can I make it smaller or is 8.1 about right for Windows? I would like Windows on a separate partition if possible?

Also I know we (nitehawk, raybro and me) went over the partions and their sizes but i would like to go over them again before i get started.

Programs
Images. graphics, music etc
Windows 98SE
and maybe another one for when I get another OS

let me know the sizes I should make them and what other partitions, if any, I may have to make. thanks.


----------



## iaavagent

Nighthawk, your wrote ,post 153 
<I spent the better part of the weekend working on a system, much like yours. Single HD with a single partition. I installed a larger HD with about 5 partitions and have it up and purring. Both the OS and the Programs are still in the C: partition because, much like you, not all the Programs are on hand to re-install.

But I think I may be on to something as to how to just MOVE the programs and not have to re-install them. I'll let you know in a day or two.>

Did you come up with something? Did I miss it in a follow up post in this topic/thread? or still pending? I've been following this thread and learning a lot and don't won't to miss anything. Thanks


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by iaavagent:_
> *Nighthawk, your wrote ,post 153
> <I spent the better part of the weekend working on a system, much like yours. Single HD with a single partition. I installed a larger HD with about 5 partitions and have it up and purring. Both the OS and the Programs are still in the C: partition because, much like you, not all the Programs are on hand to re-install.
> 
> But I think I may be on to something as to how to just MOVE the programs and not have to re-install them. I'll let you know in a day or two.>
> 
> Did you come up with something? Did I miss it in a follow up post in this topic/thread? or still pending? I've been following this thread and learning a lot and don't won't to miss anything. Thanks *


Hey I just wanted to let you know he emailed me about this. He said it isn't worth moving them because you have to mess with the registry which is extreamly time consuming. So I am just going to burn the orginal .exe files, since I am lucky enough to have about 99% percent of the original files.


----------



## iaavagent

Thanks for the reply to my questions. I know you'll be glad when all this is over! It appears it soon will be.My best to ya! {No response needed, you have enough to do!}


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by iaavagent:_
> *Thanks for the reply to my questions. I know you'll be glad when all this is over! It appears it soon will be.My best to ya! {No response needed, you have enough to do!} *


Omg, yeah, I will be so relieved to get this crap of a hard drive out and start anew. Anyways, no problem and your welcome .


----------



## NiteHawk

Angelique, I have delayed my trip by a week. We can now start whenever the three of us can get together.


----------



## raybro

6:00 AM PST... I'm ready... I'll be in and out putting a second coat of paint on the bathroom today, but it just steps away from my puter. Angelique?


----------



## NiteHawk

> _Originally posted by iaavagent:_
> *Nighthawk, your wrote ,post 153
> <I spent the better part of the weekend working on a system, much like yours. Single HD with a single partition. I installed a larger HD with about 5 partitions and have it up and purring. Both the OS and the Programs are still in the C: partition because, much like you, not all the Programs are on hand to re-install.
> 
> But I think I may be on to something as to how to just MOVE the programs and not have to re-install them. I'll let you know in a day or two.>
> 
> Did you come up with something? Did I miss it in a follow up post in this topic/thread? or still pending? I've been following this thread and learning a lot and don't won't to miss anything. Thanks *


To answer your question, can it be done? YES
From a practical sense is it worth the time and effort? NO!!

To do so and make everything work requires doing a LOT of edits in the registry. As a test I moved about 30 programs. A lot were smaller programs downloaded from the net. Depending on the program there were anywhere from 5 or 6 to, in the case of old Netscape 4.78, 944 registry entries. Did I manually edit 944 entries one by one? NO WAY! I cheated and used a few tools along with some UNIX utilities that made the job much easier.

But still it was more time consuming than to just re-install the program. Most programs, even the large ones, will install in 5 to 30 minutes. It's just not worth spending an hour of editing when you can re-install in 10 minutes.

You might be interested in some general observations I found.
Most shareware, freeware, AND software written outside the US had fewer registry entries. Real Player (not sure what version) had 163 entries.

I didn't even want to attempt M$ Office 2000!

AOL is a MAJOR offender of polluting the registry. Netscape 4.78 was right on the boarder line of when AOL took over Netscape and it had AIM as part of it. I didn't count, but A LOT of those 944 entries had to do with AIM.

Another example of AOL taking something pure and simple and turning it into a train wreck is ICQ. ICQ was originally written by a company in Israel called Mirabilis. It was a nice clean little instant messenger program. ICQ 99b had 32 registry entries, after AOL took over and by the time of ICQ 2001b that number grew to 330 registry entries!!!

It was an interesting learning experience, when I got done all 30 or so programs that were moved worked, but if I hadn't wanted to learn I never would have wasted all that time!!


----------



## NiteHawk

Angel, Angel, where for art thou?


----------



## angelique01

lol, im here. I emailed you about a time and date. i would like to do it today if possible. how mcuh time do u figure this will take all together. i dont really care, lol. I'm just curious.


----------



## raybro

Mornin Angelique.. I'm up and running... NightHawk has the basic plan laid out . Lets wait and see if he joins in. I'll check back periodically.

Couple of questions...

Have you been able to come up with a way to access TSG after you get started?

Is your old drive still working?

Have you installed the new drive yet in your PC yet?


----------



## NiteHawk

I'm here and ready. I figure somewhere around 4 hours.
The last thing you do before we start should be run a full virus scan on the old HD. We will be temporarly disconnecting your old HD while partitioning, formatting and installing windows on the new one. Later we will hook up the old one as a slave and transfer files from it. I would hate to transfer any parasite to the new HD.


----------



## angelique01

Couple of questions...

Have you been able to come up with a way to access TSG after you get started?

*No*

Is your old drive still working?
*Yes*

Have you installed the new drive yet in your PC yet?
*as in the PC recognizing it? Yes*

ok im running the virus scanner now.


----------



## NiteHawk

After reading over all the material are you comfortable with how to use Fdisk or would you like me to work up a step by step procedure for you?


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *After reading over all the material are you comfortable with how to use Fdisk or would you like me to work up a step by step procedure for you? *


Step by Step would be good


----------



## angelique01

there were no viruses found.

http://www.hexff.com/win98_install.html

is that how i start out, what it says on that site?


----------



## NiteHawk

OK, give me 15 minutes or so to work something up. In the mean time get everything to gether that you are going to need
bootdisk
Windows 98 SE CD
Product Key
CD that you backed up all your drivers to
Any programs that you want to install.


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *OK, give me 15 minutes or so to work something up. In the mean time get everything to gether that you are going to need
> bootdisk
> Windows 98 SE CD
> Product Key
> CD that you backed up all your drivers to
> Any programs that you want to install. *


ok no problem. i will wait.


----------



## raybro

Hi again angelique... NiteHawk will take the lead on this effort. I'll kibitz and contribute where I think needed. Just take your time and follow his instructions in detail and I'm sure it will work out just fine.

If you should get totally hung up, you can always reinstall the old drive and use it to get back in touch with us here at TSG.


----------



## angelique01

ok thanks. my sister will be helping me also so we will have 2 sets of eyes instead of one. =) to look over the instructions.


----------



## raybro

Cool.. The 'puter users mantra... A backup never hurts (and might save your "posterior")


----------



## angelique01

yup lol never hurts to have a backup


----------



## ~Candy~

A thought here guys....the drive should have come with some software. That may be the easiest way to get it bootable


----------



## NiteHawk

OK, getting close on the procedure. Once we get started we are going to disconnect your old HD by removing the gray data cable. That way there will be no accidents formatting the wrong HD.

Depending on which is easier, there are two ways you can do this.
1. use the existing cable and move it from HD to HD keeping the mother board end constent.
2. Use a cable for each HD and change at the motherboard.

NOTE: Both Hard drives should be jumpered as MASTER for now.

This is your safty net. If you have to get back to us, you just power down and move back to the OLD HD and get back online.

Obviously after getting Windows installed on the new HD and getting your drivers in, your first priorty after checking everything out will be to get your internet up and running. Remember, you can always fall back on your old drive.


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *OK, getting close on the procedure. Once we get started we are going to disconnect your old HD by removing the gray data cable. That way there will be no accidents formatting the wrong HD.
> 
> Depending on which is easier, there are two ways you can do this.
> 1. use the existing cable and move it from HD to HD keeping the mother board end constent.
> 2. Use a cable for each HD and change at the motherboard.
> 
> NOTE: Both Hard drives should be jumpered as MASTER for now.
> 
> This is your safty net. If you have to get back to us, you just power down and move back to the OLD HD and get back online.
> 
> Obviously after getting Windows installed on the new HD and getting your drivers in, your first priorty after checking everything out will be to get your internet up and running. Remember, you can always fall back on your old drive. *


we were eating dinner. ok that makes sense :up:


----------



## NiteHawk

OK, here is the step by step, Ray if you would go over it and see if I omitted anything it would be a big help before we start.
________________

Before you start anything I want you to boot your PC with the bootdisk and if it asks answer that you want to boot WITH CD ROM support.

Once you boot from the floppy, put a CD in the drive. Since you are still on your old HD at this point, the CD will most likely be D:
Type in D: You should get a D:\> prompt
Dir You should get a listing of what is on that CD
IF you can access your CE and read it, we are ready to go.

PRINT THIS OUT!!! Once we start, it will be hard to go back and read.

Power down your PC and unplug it.
Open it up and move the jumper on the NEW HD to the MASTER setting.

Remove the data cable from the old HD
When done, put the boot floppy in the floppy drive and power up, it should boot to an A:\> prompt. You should have already tested your CD at this point.

READY to go

Type in fdisk

After all the info screens and warnings you will be presented with some options and questions. The most important is to answer *YES* to "enable large disk support"

The initial FDISK screen looks like this:

1.	Create DOS partition or Logical DOS Drive 
2.	Set active partition [Your C: drive is usually your active partition] 
3.	Delete Partitions or Logical DOS Drive {Brand new drives won't have any partitions to delete] 
4.	Display partition information [Use this option to verify your work] 
5.	Change current fixed drive [For systems with more than one HDD]

*Enter 1*

Create partitions in the following order: First > Primary. Second > Extended. Lastly > Logical DOS Drives [in the Extended partition].

The Create Screen looks like this:

1.	Create Primary DOS Partition [Create this first] 
2.	Create Extended DOS Partition [Create next, use *all* remaining space] 
3.	Create Logical DOS Drive(s) in the Extended DOS Partition [Create last]

*Enter 1*

Now we're going to create a Primary partition. If asked to use *all* space, answer '*No*' and enter the amount you wish for the C: drive *2500*

The first partition on your first hard drive should automatically be set to Active partition. If not, FDISK may ask you, or you may have to select item 2: Set active partition from the main menu.

To back up a level or to back out to exit use the Esc key

Now we are going to create the second Primary partition which will be reserved for W2K

1.	*Create* DOS partition or Logical DOS Drive 
2.	Set active partition 
3.	Delete Partitions or Logical DOS Drive 
4.	Display partition information 
5.	Change current fixed drive

*Enter 1*

Create partitions in the following order: First > Primary. Second > Extended. Lastly > Logical DOS Drives [in the Extended partition].
The Create Screen 
1.	Create Primary DOS Partition 
2.	Create Extended DOS Partition 
3.	Create Logical DOS Drive(s) in the Extended DOS Partition

*Enter 1*

If asked to use *all* space, answer '*No*' and enter the amount you wish for the C: drive *6000*

Next we are going to create an Extended partition. The Extended partition will "house" the Logical Drives

The Create Screen 
1.	Create Primary DOS Partition 
2.	Create Extended DOS Partition [Create next, use *all* remaining space] 
3.	Create Logical DOS Drive(s) in the Extended DOS Partition

*Enter 2*

Answer YES to "use all remaining space"

FDISK should automatically advance to the next step -> creating Logical DOS drives. It should give you a message that says (something like), This drive has no Logical DOS drives. Would you like to create some now? Enter the amount for the size you want to make the first Logical DOS drive/partition.

Once the Extended Partition is created we can start filling it with Logical drives.

1.	Create Primary DOS Partition 
2.	Create Extended DOS Partition 
3.	Create Logical DOS Drive(s) in the Extended DOS Partition

*Enter 3*

You are now going to create 4 logical drives and the space allotted will be as follows: (Values are expressed in Megabytes)

First Logical drive = 10000
Second Logical drive = 8000
Third Logical drive = 20000
Forth Logical drive = all remaining space (should be around 28 to 30 gig) You don't have to fill in a value here. Just answer YES to all remaining space.

Assuming that you set the first partition active in the first few steps, that's the end of Fdisk and creating your partitions.

Now lets check

1.	Create DOS partition or Logical DOS Drive 
2.	Set active partition
3.	Delete Partitions or Logical DOS Drive 
4.	Display partition information [Use this option to verify your work]
5.	Change current fixed drive

Select *4* to display and check our work.

You should see the first partition set as active and the sizes (in megabytes) as follows
2500 ACTIVE
6000
10000
8000
20000
29000 more of less. The last partition is never exact.

OK, now lets back out of Fdisk and start formatting. You are still working from the floppy bootdisk so you will see the *A:\> *prompt

Format c:
Format d:
Format e:
Format f:
Format g:
Format h:

sys C:

You are now ready to install windows. You can either install form the CD or copy the CD to a folder over on the E: or F: drive and install from the HD.


----------



## raybro

The instructions look clear to me. 

One suggestion.. Perhaps it would be less confusing if we got through the creation of the 1st primary partition, install the OS and get that up and running before going into creating the remaining partitions. Take it in steps, so to speak.

This would allow her to access fdisk from windows instead of via a boot floppy, thus giving her the ability to stay in touch while it's all going on.


----------



## angelique01

problem: i have no ink in my printer . I am having my sister go up my brother's house NOW to print it up. We were going to write it but that might take awhile. Sorry if this is of any incovience. But I'd rather have the instructions word for word. She won't be up there very long, maybe an hour or so. nothing like having a small dumb problem. lol


other than that, the directions look pretty clear to me.


----------



## NiteHawk

> _Originally posted by raybro:_
> *The instructions look clear to me.
> 
> One suggestion.. Perhaps it would be less confusing if we got through the creation of the 1st primary partition, install the OS and get that up and running before going into creating the remaining partitions. Take it in steps, so to speak.
> 
> This would allow her to access fdisk from windows instead of via a boot floppy, thus giving her the ability to stay in touch while it's all going on. *


I have never done it from within windows.
I have always done all the DOS level work first and then started the installing. In truth, I never knew it could be done from within windows. I would be concerned about all the Windows background disk calls going on while trying to partition the HD.


----------



## raybro

Best to go with what you know then. Lets not change horses now.


----------



## NiteHawk

I agree. :up:
She will be out of touch a little longer but once you start the Fdisk a lot of it becomes redundant and moves reather quickly.

And she always has the old HD to fall back on to get back online.

Hope she printed the copy AFTER I cleaned it up a little.


----------



## NiteHawk

If you are still there waiting for your sister to return with the printout, you can test the bootdisk you created and also test that you can read the CD-R while we are waiting.


----------



## angelique01

okay we started on the first step of the setup and try to setup the first partition and it was already set. we tried to move on and the other ones were set to. i did not do any of this to my knowledge.

do u think we can delete the partition and start over, like the other step says?


----------



## NiteHawk

IF you are SURE that you are on the new HD, then delete al partitions and start over. Note the sizes that I gave you for the partitions.


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *IF you are SURE that you are on the new HD, then delete al partitions and start over. Note the sizes that I gave you for the partitions. *


100% positive. ok thanks, we'll be back if we have any more problems.


----------



## NiteHawk

As long as you are 100% sure that you are on the new HD, go ahead and delete all partitions. Do a Display (#4) first and see if they are primary partitions or logical partitions before deleting.

You delete in the reverse order that you create....delete all logical drives first, then the extended partition, then the Primary partition(s).


----------



## ~Candy~

Is the old drive disconnected????


----------



## NiteHawk

If she followed my instructions, it should be.

But good point!! IF it's connected it will be seen as a second Primary. And we don't want to ZAP the old HD. Not yet.


----------



## ~Candy~

Just checking since you questioned the partition info


----------



## angelique01

> Candy just made a point. Is the old HD disconnected. IF not that may be why you can't create the second primary. It sees the old HD as a Primary.


Everything is disconnected from the old HD, the power and all. It's not even connected to the motherboard.

Also we are having a problem putting the drive sizes in:

First Logical drive = 100000
Second Logical drive = 8000
Third Logical drive = 20000
Forth Logical drive = all remaining space (should be around 28 to 30 gig) You don't have to fill in a value here. Just answer YES to all remaining space.

It won't let us add some of the zero's. It keep's saying it exceeded the limit except the W2K one.

here's what it would only let us put in:

6001 (W2K)
1000
800
2000

and whatever would be left.


----------



## NiteHawk

Make that 10000 not 100000


----------



## angelique01

it only let's us put 3 zero's at the end


----------



## NiteHawk

OK, that one *IS MY FAULT!!* IT should read.

First Logical drive = 10000
Second Logical drive = 8000
Third Logical drive = 20000
Forth Logical drive = all remaining space (should be around 28 to 30 gig) You don't have to fill in a value here. Just answer YES to all remaining space.

You did everything fine, it was my typing.
100000 should have been 10000
10000MB = 10 gig
100000MB = 100 gig
You obviously can't create a 100gig partition on an 80 gig HD and Fdisk knows it!!!

Pardon me while I go bang my head against the wall


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *OK, that one IS MY FAULT!! IT should read.
> 
> First Logical drive = 10000
> Second Logical drive = 8000
> Third Logical drive = 20000
> Forth Logical drive = all remaining space (should be around 28 to 30 gig) You don't have to fill in a value here. Just answer YES to all remaining space.
> 
> You did everything fine, it was my typing.
> 100000 should have been 10000
> 10000MB = 10 gig
> 100000MB = 100 gig
> You obviously can't create a 100gig partition on an 80 gig HD and Fdisk knows it!!!
> 
> Pardon me while I go bang my head against the wall  *


lol it's ok. *supplies the ice pack*.


----------



## NiteHawk

IF it created the Logical partitions at those reduced sizes you will have to go back and delete them and then pick up with the 10000 which would be the second logical since we put the 6000 as a logical instead of a Primary.

With me??

So as Logical drives we should have
6000
10000
8000
20000
And the remaining (approx 28000)


----------



## NiteHawk

Ray and Angel, resend your PM's, my mail box was full for a few minutes.


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *IF it created the Logical partitions at those reduced sizes you will have to go back and delete them and then pick up with the 10000 which would be the second logical since we put the 6000 as a logical instead of a Primary.
> 
> With me??
> 
> So as Logical drives we should have
> 6000
> 10000
> 8000
> 20000
> And the remaining (approx 28000) *


it will only let us put 4 digits in each logical drive. It's going by MegaBytes. Shouldn't it being going by GigaBytes?


----------



## NiteHawk

Go back to the main menu and do a display (#4)


----------



## NiteHawk

Fdisk goes by MegaBytes. 8000MB = 8 gig, 10000MB = 10gig

Every time you create a new drive it should tell you how much space is remaining


----------



## NiteHawk

You created the first partition at 2500
When you created the Extended Partition it should have told you that 77500 was left and you should have answered YES to "use all remaining space" for the extenced partition.

Then we start slicing up that "all remaining space" into Logical drives.
6000
10000
8000
20000
and all the rest for the last logical partition


----------



## NiteHawk

What does the display say?


----------



## NiteHawk

Go to http://radified.com/Files/FDISK.EXE To d/l the new Fdisk for HD's over 64gig. Just copy the new Fdisk to your floppy and let it overwrite the old one.


----------



## angelique01

those numbers dont seem to be working for the logical drives. we will try what you said though. the display just gave us the amount that was on the primary and extended drives. we can not create the logical drives with those numbers. its getting late so we will get back to you tomorrow. there is no rush.


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *You created the first partition at 2500
> When you created the Extended Partition it should have told you that 77500 was left and you should have answered YES to "use all remaining space" for the extenced partition.
> 
> Then we start slicing up that "all remaining space" into Logical drives.
> 6000
> 10000
> 8000
> 20000
> and all the rest for the last logical partition *


it doesnt say answer yes to all remaining space we have to type in the remaining space. i dont think it said we have that much left.


----------



## NiteHawk

What are the numbers for the Extended Partition?


----------



## NiteHawk

What time do you want to pick up on this tomorrow?


----------



## angelique01

i am not sure what the amount was for the extended partition. ill go back and check again. we can pick up around 12 noon if that is ok with you. let me know


----------



## NiteHawk

Noon will be fine. Sorry for the extra zero back there. I also should have verified if you had the newer Fdisk.


----------



## angelique01

ok then noon it is. no problem. thanks for all your help so far. =) have a good night.


----------



## NiteHawk

No Problem, at least we have a start now. And you are getting very comfy with Fdisk.


----------



## angelique01

Yeah I was like this is pretty self explanitory .

We got the numbers you posted to go in right thanks to that new Fdisk download, though there was a little difference:

D: 6001
E: 10001
F: 8001
G: 20003
H: 29808 (that's what was left over)


we had 73814 on the Extended before we made the drives.

2502 on thw Primary

Now all we have to do is format.

You made everything pretty straight forward. thank you


----------



## angelique01

now when i install the drivers after the OS install, do I have to install the mother board one first? like that one site said?

also how do i go about installing those? do i just move the folders with the files in them?


----------



## NiteHawk

Morning
Have you Installed Windows yet?


----------



## angelique01

no we didn't format yet. i will get to that as soon as i finish what i have to do online today.

I was just curious about the driver thing for when the time comes.


----------



## angelique01

ok i am going to go and format so if u don't see me for awhile that is why.


----------



## NiteHawk

OK, format each of the partitions and then do a *sys C:*
You will still be running from the bootdisk at this point.

We are going to do two things for the install of Windows.
1. We are going to install it from the HD instead of the CD, it's a little faster. Starting from the A:\> prompt type in the following.
*
E:
Mkdir Win98 * This will make a Win98 folder on your E: drive.
* dir * Just a check to see that it is there.

I think that you have both a CD and a Burner in your PC that used to be drives D: and E: They have now shifted up to letters I: and J:

Put the Windows install CD in your CD drive and type the following:
*
I:
dir * can you read the CD? IF so continue.
*
copy *.* E:\Win98\*.* * This should copy the whole CD to the Win98 filder on your E: drive. When it is done copying continue with these commands.
*
E:
cd \win98
dir * You should see everything that was on the CD and is now on your E: drive.

This may help in keeping the new partitions straight in your mind.

E: will be your program partition. Think E = Executable = Programs

F: Will be your Data partition. Think F = Files = Data

Once you get this far STOP and check back with us. I need you to do a CUSTOM install and not just a regular install. I'll explain the details when you check back.


----------



## ~Candy~

Just a little dos tip, NH, you can type

cd win98

without the slash.......


----------



## NiteHawk

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Just a little dos tip, NH, you can type
> 
> cd win98
> 
> without the slash.......  *


Very true since it is the root directory. 
The \ is only needed when moving more than one directory level.

You can also use cd .. to back up one level, but it seems that I'm conducting DOS lessons in another thread. (If you've seen it)


----------



## angelique01

thanks guys. we will go ahead and start the OS install.


----------



## ~Candy~

Where is the thread NH? 

cd... to go two levels


----------



## angelique01

This may help in keeping the new partitions straight in your mind.

E: will be your program partition. Think E = Executable = Programs

F: Will be your Data partition. Think F = Files = Data

How much Gigabytes is F Drive. Is that the 20gb I wanted to use? or is it less and does it really matter? what is g and h for?


----------



## NiteHawk

Angelique, if you haven't already, read post #232 and then this picks up where that left off.

I want you to do a custom install for two reasons.
1.	We want the point the Programs Files folder to the E: drive instead of letting it default to C:
2.	We want to point the My Documents folder to the F: drive instead of letting it default to C:

In each case you will get a dialog box saying that it will install to C:\Program Files or C:\My Documents. You should be able to do either of two things, either in the line that gives the full path change the C: to E: for Program Files (C: to F: for My Documents) or be able to use a "browse" button to point it to those locations.
Of the two, Program Files is the most important to relocate due to registry entries

My Docs can be moved later if it defaults to C:


----------



## NiteHawk

> _Originally posted by angelique01:_
> *This may help in keeping the new partitions straight in your mind.
> 
> E: will be your program partition. Think E = Executable = Programs
> 
> F: Will be your Data partition. Think F = Files = Data
> 
> How much Gigabytes is F Drive. Is that the 20gb I wanted to use? or is it less and does it really matter? what is g and h for? *


C: = 2.5 gig Win 98 SE
D: = 6 gig W2K
E: = 10 gig Programs
F: = 8 gig Data
G: = 20gig Ghost Images (more about this later)
F: = 29gig Multimedia Files.


----------



## NiteHawk

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Where is the thread NH?
> 
> cd... to go two levels  *


cd .. to go up ONE level

http://forums.techguy.org/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=20


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *C: = 2.5 gig Win 98 SE
> D: = 6 gig W2K
> E: = 10 gig Programs
> F: = 8 gig Data
> G: = 20gig Ghost Images (more about this later)
> F: = 29gig Multimedia Files. *


thanks


----------



## angelique01

E:
Mkdir Win98 This will make a Win98 folder on your E: drive.
dir Just a check to see that it is there.

I think that you have both a CD and a Burner in your PC that used to be drives D: and E: They have now shifted up to letters I: and J:

Put the Windows install CD in your CD drive and type the following:

I:
dir can you read the CD? IF so continue.


we can only got this far, when we put the windows cd in, the files came up but at the bottom it said no files found.


----------



## NiteHawk

Can you explain what you mean by "the files came up but at the bottom it said no files found.?

Without looking at the CD and off the top of my head, there should be 4 folders and 4 files on the CD. 

Try the J: drive and see if you can read them.


----------



## angelique01

we got drive I to read the cd but it won't copy. It also keeps saying not ready reading drive J. I don't know what else to do.


----------



## NiteHawk

OK, two things. When you booted from the bootfloppy did you get a question to start with or without CD support?

Second, let's drop back a step. I presume you are still at the DOS prompt from the boot floppy. Yes? Put the Windows CD in your CD-R drive and any other CD (not blank) in your burner. Let me know what you get when you do
*
dir C:
dir D:
dir E:
dir F:
dir G:
dir H:
dir I:
dir J:
dir K:*


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *OK, two things. When you booted from the bootfloppy did you get a question to start with or without CD support?
> 
> Second, let's drop back a step. I presume you are still at the DOS prompt from the boot floppy. Yes? Put the Windows CD in your CD-R drive and any other CD (not blank) in your burner. Let me know what you get when you do
> 
> dir C:
> dir D:
> dir E:
> dir F:
> dir G:
> dir H:
> dir I:
> dir J:
> dir K: *


*

ok i will try this, yes we started with cd rom support on the boot floppy.*


----------



## NiteHawk

OK, this is my best guess. When you booted from the bootfloppy with CD support your CD and burner were different Drive letters. Since then you have added more drive letters by adding partitions via Fdisk.

Ctrl/alt/delete to reboot from the boot floppy and again answer that you want to boot with CD support. It will find your CD and burner's new drive letters and install the drivers.

ALSO, if this is the type of bootdisk that installs a virtual drive carved out of memory, it will bump your CD and burner to J: and K: temporally while it assigns the virtual drive to I:

I know it may be a little confusing, but hang in there, you're doing GREAT!!


----------



## angelique01

hey we found the drive, windows 98 is was in drive K. so it may have already done what u said.

so should we make it a K instead of the I?


----------



## NiteHawk

Yes, use the letter K instead of I and you should be fine. :up:
Let me know if you can get the CD copied over to E:\win98.


----------



## NiteHawk

BTW, are you using two computers? One to work on and one to keep in touch with?


----------



## angelique01

ok we got it to work. nope were using one. I dont log out of the forum so your probably seeing my name.


----------



## angelique01

what do we do to get to this:

*In each case you will get a dialog box saying that it will install to C:\Program Files or C:\My Documents. You should be able to do either of two things, either in the line that gives the full path change the C: to E: for Program Files (C: to F: for My Documents) or be able to use a "browse" button to point it to those locations.
Of the two, Program Files is the most important to relocate due to registry entries

My Docs can be moved later if it defaults to C:*


----------



## NiteHawk

OK, did you get the CD copied over to E:\Win98?
IF so, just as a test, do the following
*
E: 
cd win98
dir
*
you should see 4 folders and 4 files.


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *OK, did you get the CD copied over to E:\Win98?
> IF so, just as a test, do the following
> 
> E:
> cd win98
> dir
> 
> you should see 4 folders and 4 files. *


I did that and a bunch of cabs came up.

we put:

E: copy K:/WIN98

E: dir

and a bunch of cabs came up and some drivers. came to 101 files.


----------



## NiteHawk

GREAT!! You are ready to install Windows. Remember when you get to the screen asking what kind of install you want to do, answer CUSTOM.

You have successfully partitioned and formatted your HD!! Pat yourself on the back.


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *GREAT!! You are ready to install Windows. Remember when you get to the screen asking what kind of install you want to do, answer CUSTOM. *


nothing came up with that. do we start up the hard drive without the floppy to get the screen?


----------



## NiteHawk

Grab a cup of coffee and get ready to install Windows.

When you are set, do the following:
*
E:
cd win98
setup
*
have your product Key ready for when it asks several screens in.


----------



## angelique01

oh ok. *grabs coffee*


----------



## NiteHawk

Oops!! Let's double check here. you said

I did that and a bunch of cabs came up.

we put:

E: copy K:/WIN98

E: dir

and a bunch of cabs came up and some drivers. came to 101 files.

All of the files from the CD should be in E:\Win98 and in there you should have a number of files and folders.

Can you confirm this for me?


----------



## NiteHawk

What I wanted you to do was go to the CD (K) and copy it to E:\Win98 folder
*
K:
copy *.* E:\Win98\*.*
*

Right now it sounds like the files may be in the root directory of E: and not in \Win98


----------



## ~Candy~

Ah, tiptoeing back in..........*doesn't matter where the cabs are located at this point  *


----------



## NiteHawk

You are right of course, Candy, but since Windows "remembers where it was installed from" it would be nice to have it clean.

Just being a little meticulous I guess.


----------



## angelique01

we tried to run setup and it went through all the drive letters perfectly fine. Once we got to the windows setup window it said:

Message SU995035

an invalid command option was specified. check the command line and try again or try Setup/? for help on the setup command options (0x13AB)


----------



## NiteHawk

This is from the Microsoft Knowledge base. 
Note: Change drive letters as they apply to you.

Microsoft Knowledge Base Article - 258671 



SU995035 Error Message During Windows 98 Setup
View products that this article applies to.
This article was previously published under Q258671 

SYMPTOMS
When you upgrade your computer to Windows 98, you may receive the following error message: 

"SU995035. Invalid command option was specified check command line and try again or type setup/? 

CAUSE
This behavior can occur if the Setver.exe file is damaged. 

RESOLUTION

For Windows 98-based computers: 


Restart your computer.
Press and hold down the CTRL key after your computer completes the Power On Self Test (POST), and then choose Command Prompt Only from the Startup menu. 
For additional information about Windows 98 startup, click the article number below to view the article in the Microsoft Knowledge Base: 

178548 No 'Starting Windows 98' Message at Startup 
At the command prompt, type the following commands, pressing ENTER after each command:

cd\windows
ren setver.exe setver.old
Extract a new copy of the Setver.exe file from the Microsoft Windows 98 CD-ROM. For information about how to extract a file, please click the article number below to view the article in the Microsoft Knowledge Base: 

129605 How to Extract Original Compressed Windows Files 
MORE INFORMATION
For information about Setup error messages, please click the article number below to view the article in the Microsoft Knowledge Base: 

129971 "SU" Error Message List for Windows 95, Windows 98, and Windows Me Setup 
The information in this article applies to:
Microsoft Windows 98 Second Edition
Microsoft Windows 98
Microsoft Windows 95 OEM Service Release 2.1
Microsoft Windows 95 OEM Service Release 2.5
Last Reviewed:
5/12/2003 (2.0) 
Keywords:
kberrmsg kbprb KB258671


----------



## NiteHawk

OK, the above is a little confusing so I would do this. Go to the C: drive and do *dir* to see if it has created a Windows folder yet. I don't know how far into the process you got before you got this error.


----------



## NiteHawk

I know we asked this before, but can you tell me what it says on the Face of the Windows CD? The MS Knowledge Base article above seems to refer to an upgrade and you are doing a clean install with a full install version of the CD. (Or so I think)


----------



## angelique01

ok well do this and get back to you.

the cd says: Microsoft Windows 98 for PC's without Windows.


----------



## ~Candy~

Call me crazy again (of course you wouldn't but I like to say that  ), but can't we just set the bios to boot from the 98 cd?


----------



## NiteHawk

Candy, at this point, that may be the best way. Would you like to walk her thru that? I need to take a short break here.


----------



## ~Candy~

Give it a shot as is, take the boot floppy out, put the windows cd in the drive, and restart, sometimes it will just go to the first boot device it finds bootable. If it starts whirling and spinning, and you eventually get the windows installation screen, you are good to go. If not, then access bios setup and change the boot order to cdrom first 

Oh, and NH, no breaks allowed, this isn't Burger King after all  Or is that McDonald's  Been in Mexico too long when..........


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Call me crazy again (of course you wouldn't but I like to say that  ), but can't we just set the bios to boot from the 98 cd?  *


I was thinking that might be a good idea.

we checked the c drive and it only had 1 file.


----------



## angelique01

i'll brb my mom needs the phone.


----------



## ~Candy~

*ok, standing by*


----------



## angelique01

back. let me know what we should do.


----------



## ~Candy~

Can you do as I suggested, access bios, be sure cdrom is set to boot first, or just give it a go and see what it does on its own......place 98 cd in drive, then restart the system...nothing in floppy drive, ok


----------



## angelique01

i don't know. we will try  i'll get back to you.


----------



## firstc520

I just want to comment on the gtting into the bios. angelique01, if you don't know how then often when you restart your computer the monitor will display something like "Push F1 to enter Stetup."

On some computers it is the delete button. Just have to wait untill it tells you what it is.

In the bios there will be a setting for boot order. it will give you different options. just make sure it has CD-Rom listed first

First_c

P.S. If you already knew this, i am not meaning to make it seem you don't know anything 

kinda posting this for others who have been reading this post and may not know how to do this ;-)


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Can you do as I suggested, access bios, be sure cdrom is set to boot first, or just give it a go and see what it does on its own......place 98 cd in drive, then restart the system...nothing in floppy drive, ok  *


we tried both options.

when we just let it go it came up and gave us that error again.

when we tried the bio's, it told us there was already an operating system installed.


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by firstc520:_
> *I just want to comment on the gtting into the bios. angelique01, if you don't know how then often when you restart your computer the monitor will display something like "Push F1 to enter Stetup."
> 
> On some computers it is the delete button. Just have to wait untill it tells you what it is.
> 
> In the bios there will be a setting for boot order. it will give you different options. just make sure it has CD-Rom listed first
> 
> First_c
> 
> P.S. If you already knew this, i am not meaning to make it seem you don't know anything
> 
> kinda posting this for others who have been reading this post and may not know how to do this ;-) *


no problem


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by angelique01:_
> *we tried both options.
> 
> when we just let it go it came up and gave us that error again.
> 
> when we tried the bio's, it told us there was already an operating system installed.  *


And the other drive is disconnected? FOR SURE???????

Did you Sys C: with the same version operating system?


----------



## firstc520

it said one was already installed? can you go make through the drive letters and see where it installed it? want to make sure it tried the c drive.

If not please post where the heck it installed it....ROFL


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *And the other drive is disconnected? FOR SURE???????
> 
> Did you Sys C: with the same version operating system? *


It is not hooked up at all, I swear. If it was hooked up wouldn't all my stuff be lost on this drive. You probably wouldn't be reading this right now, lol .

We are using the same computer to swicth from this drive to the new drive. unhooking and such as we go.

When we are working on the new one the power and cable are unhooked from this one. Nor is it even connected to the motherboard.

As for the other question, Yes.


----------



## ~Candy~

Ok, I'm confused, not the first time, not the last, I'm sure 

When you set the bios to boot from the cdrom first, it tells you that an operating system is already installed? That's it? No other messages as it's loading?


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Ok, I'm confused, not the first time, not the last, I'm sure
> 
> When you set the bios to boot from the cdrom first, it tells you that an operating system is already installed? That's it? No other messages as it's loading? *


That's about the gist of it.


----------



## ~Candy~

Ok, do a directory for me on all your drive letters.

We are looking for win.com

It shouldn't appear on any of them.

At each prompt, for example, C: 

type dir
and press enter

no win.com

next drive letter, the same thing, no win.com?

etc. etc. etc.


----------



## angelique01

do u want me to do it from the floppy?


----------



## ~Candy~

Well, it shouldn't matter, as all the floppy does is push the drive letters ahead one........but, if you did do a SYS C: the c: drive should be bootable (or whatever drive letter, I think I recall you guys may have done something different.........) all we are looking for is a win.com on any drive.


----------



## NiteHawk

Yes, I had her do a sys C: after formatting all drives, so C: should be bootable.


----------



## firstc520

I must say to all who have help out in this thread. 

YOU ALL ROCK!!!

I have learned quite a bit from this thread, looking forward to seeing angelique01 getting this fixed for her.


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *Yes, I had her do a sys C: after formatting all drives, so C: should be bootable. *


yep it did boot to c: when we let go. I tried everything all over again and I am still getting the error when the setup starts. There was no win.com on any drives.


----------



## ~Candy~

Which error???? The found operating system error, or the other one?

Did you find win.com anywhere on any drive?????????


----------



## angelique01

Message SU995035

an invalid command option was specified. check the command line and try again or try Setup/? for help on the setup command options (0x13AB)


----------



## ~Candy~

Did this copy of 98 come with this computer?

And did you browse thru the MS article posted earlier?

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=258671

NH, I'm to the point where I'm thinking format again on the partition you guys copied the 98 files to.......what ya think


----------



## angelique01

Yes


----------



## NiteHawk

I agree, let's format both C: and E: and try installing from the CD.

Drives D:, F:, G:, and H: should be totally slick, no files what so ever.

Boot with the bootdisk and format C: and E: drives.
Let's skip the sys C: and let the install take care of that.


----------



## ~Candy~

I have to run guys, my cat has been missing all day, and if you know me at all, you know how frantic I get.......so I'll check back in the morning......I have an answer for your PM too NH.....only one cat here, and she isn't a mouser


----------



## angelique01

how do we reformat C: and E:?


----------



## ~Candy~

I'll leave you guys with another parting thought....did the hard drive come with software? If not, check the manufacturer's website, it could be easier


----------



## NiteHawk

> _Originally posted by angelique01:_
> *how do we reformat C: and E:? *


See my edit to #295


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *I'll leave you guys with another parting thought....did the hard drive come with software? If not, check the manufacturer's website, it could be easier  *


Yes, and I believe when I tried to get it to detect the first time it asked me about installing Windows and I said no since I had to do the other drive's and such and wait for NiteHawk to tell me what to do to the new HD.


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *See my edit to #295 *


yeah i read that after I posted that, sorry


----------



## angelique01

so should i go ahed and reformat?


----------



## NiteHawk

Working from the floppy bootdisk so you will see the *A:\> *prompt, type
*
Format c:*
Once that is done.
*
Format e:
*

Disk labels are optional and up to you


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *Working from the floppy bootdisk so you will see the A:\> prompt, type
> 
> Format c:
> 
> Format e:
> *


ok we'll be right back. what will be doing after that?


----------



## NiteHawk

With luck, booting from the CD and doing a CUSTOM install of Windows.


----------



## angelique01

hey we got it to work . A few questions though we save windows to the C: drive, right? when it asks for computer name and workshop what do we put in?


----------



## angelique01

we have to start all over because we didn't know what to put.


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *Angelique, if you haven't already, read post #232 and then this picks up where that left off.
> 
> I want you to do a custom install for two reasons.
> 1.	We want the point the Programs Files folder to the E: drive instead of letting it default to C:
> 2.	We want to point the My Documents folder to the F: drive instead of letting it default to C:
> 
> In each case you will get a dialog box saying that it will install to C:\Program Files or C:\My Documents. You should be able to do either of two things, either in the line that gives the full path change the C: to E: for Program Files (C: to F: for My Documents) or be able to use a "browse" button to point it to those locations.
> Of the two, Program Files is the most important to relocate due to registry entries
> 
> My Docs can be moved later if it defaults to C: *


this all comes up after the install right?


----------



## firstc520

> _Originally posted by angelique01:_
> *this all comes up after the install right? *


No this will be in the install process. not after the instilation is finished.

Nighthawk will correct me if i am wrong though


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by firstc520:_
> *No this will be in the install process. not after the instilation is finished.
> 
> Nighthawk will correct me if i am wrong though *


hmm i didn't see it come up


----------



## firstc520

> _Originally posted by angelique01:_
> *hmm i didn't see it come up  *


Just to understand....you didnt' get an option to do a custom install. or did you just tell it to install into the default directory? c:\windows


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by firstc520:_
> *Just to understand....you didnt' get an option to do a custom install. or did you just tell it to install into the default directory? c:\windows *


at first it told me to install to c:\windows then the custom came up afterward.


----------



## firstc520

did you select custom?

during custom install, if chosen, did it let you chose where to stick thoe folders. Mydocs and prog. files.?


well i think i am gonna sign off for a while. will try to check in b4 bed. You are doing Great. I know this is a long process, but it will be over b4 we are all done.


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by firstc520:_
> *did you select custom?
> 
> during custom install, if chosen, did it let you chose where to stick thoe folders. Mydocs and prog. files.?
> *


I chose custom, but it didn't take me to what you said. it took to something like this with these options:


----------



## NiteHawk

OK, I'm back, just getting caught up.
When it asks for name you can name the computer anything you want. Most people put their name in there, but I think that this can be a security problem so I just name it whatever comes to mind. Komputin' Machine, will do fine. So will Mickey Mouse or Donald Duck.
Company/workgroup you can leave blank. If you set up home networking later you can define a work group then.

OK the screen shot is where it lets you pick and choose what you want installed. After that you should get a screen that tells you WHERE it is going to install them. This is where you want to point it to the E: drive instead of the default C:\Program Files.


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *OK, I'm back, just getting caught up.
> When it asks for name you can name the computer anything you want. Most people put their name in there, but I think that this can be a security problem so I just name it whatever comes to mind. Komputin' Machine, will do fine. So will Mickey Mouse of Donald Duck.
> Company/workgroup you can leave blank. If you set up home networking later you can define a work group then.
> 
> OK the screen shot is where it lets you pick and choose what you want installed. After that you should get a screen that tells you WHERE it is going to install them. This is where you want to point it to the E: drive instead of the default C:\Program Files. *


ok thanks. we'll do this and get back to when everything is done. thanks for your help.


----------



## NiteHawk

After formatting C: and E: it let you start the install without the error message? Sounds like progress. :up:


----------



## NiteHawk

This redirecting the Program Files and My Documents folders is pretty much the trickiest part because you have to pay close attention to what each screen is saying and be prepared to make the changes. But it will be worth it in the long run.


----------



## angelique01

we tried what you said and it doesn't take us to any screen about where we want to install them. after the screen shot i showed you it takes right to where we have to name the computer.


were suppose to install it on C:\ right?


----------



## firstc520

Thanks for "catching up" nikehawk. I wasn't sure where that went after that screen, been a while..lol


----------



## NiteHawk

OK, go ahead and name the computer whatever you want, then if you don't get a screen to redirect, worst case take the defaults.


----------



## NiteHawk

Yes, Windows itself gets installed on C:


----------



## angelique01

ok


----------



## angelique01

we got it to work   .


The Program Files and My Documnets came up in the C:\ drive

and the other drives are showing up as well.

We checked under Device Manager and it gave us question marks under these items:


Inkjet Printer
PCI Card
PCI Ethernet Card
PCI multimedia audio device

also why did it come really largish looking?


----------



## NiteHawk

OK, you have the CD from all the drivers that you backed up?


----------



## angelique01

yep


----------



## NiteHawk

CONGRATS on getting windows installed!!!!


----------



## angelique01

yaayyy


----------



## NiteHawk

OK, do this one by one.
Go to device manager and start with your display adapter.
click on the + to expand it and note the name of the adapter
Now highlight the adapter and click on remove.
Reboot
When windows comes up it will tell you that it has found new hardware and start searching for drivers. Tell it that you "have the disk" and click on the Browse button and navigate to your CD drive (with the driver CD in it) expand the folder and then point it to the folder with your video/display drivers. Then click OK. It should install the correct drivers.

Check to see if all is working well and then repeat the procedure for your sound card.

You can leave the printer for last.

As you re-install each item and point to where the drivers are the yellow ! should go away.

Keep repeating this procedure one by one for each item that has a yellow mark in the Devise Manager.

DO NOT INSTALL ANY PROGRAMS YET. To install any programs now will defeat the idea of having a seperate partition!!


----------



## angelique01

k will do and get back to you.


----------



## NiteHawk

We will save working with your Programs and Data for tomorrow.
Ray and I will show you how to hook up your old HD so you can copy things over and make life easier. But that's tomorrow's project. As the old cigarette ad said, "You've come a long way baby" 

You have done well and hung in there even tho there were some problems that we didn't anticipate. :up: :up: :up:


----------



## NiteHawk

Earlier you asked what to put when the install asked for a name and you may have thought I was giving you a smart @$$ answer. In half a way, I was. But I was also serious. On my first few computers, like most people, I put my name in there. After all, it IS MY COMPUTER. Also, everyone likes to see his or her own name in print. But from a security stand point I don't put in my name. IF you dig deep into your computer, you can find your name, address, city, state, zip code and maybe even phone number. (In your case with a clean install, you have a chance to change that)

I once set up a computer with the following information
Name: Fread Farquart (notice the misspelling on Fred)
Address/Street: 321 Street Outside
City/Town: Cityville
State: Since this is a two character field I had to use a valid state.
Zip: 66666 (to the best of my knowledge there is no 66666. Everyone avoids 666 or anything close to it.

It took about three months or so, but I got a Spam Email saying something to the effect of
Dear Fread Farquart, We would like to tell you about a new and exciting product that will change your life. Several of your neighbors on Street Outside in Cityville have already tried our product and thought you might be interested. Blah blah blah?.

So where did they find out about Fread Farquart? Data mining cookies no doubt.

Do I put my name on my computer? Quoth the Raven, Never more!!


----------



## angelique01

the only thing that has the yellow marks are the four I listed, how do we fix those?

Everything else is working with no yellow mark. You only want us to install drivers for the yellow itmes right? well the display adapter had nothing wrong with it.


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *Earlier you asked what to put when the install asked for a name and you may have thought I was giving you a smart @$$ answer. In half a way, I was. But I was also serious. On my first few computers, like most people, I put my name in there. After all, it IS MY COMPUTER. Also, everyone likes to see his or her own name in print. But from a security stand point I don't put in my name. IF you dig deep into your computer, you can find your name, address, city, state, zip code and maybe even phone number. (In your case with a clean install, you have a chance to change that)
> 
> I once set up a computer with the following information
> Name: Fread Farquart (notice the misspelling on Fred)
> Address/Street: 321 Street Outside
> City/Town: Cityville
> State: Since this is a two character field I had to use a valid state.
> Zip: 66666 (to the best of my knowledge there is no 66666. Everyone avoids 666 or anything close to it.
> 
> It took about three months or so, but I got a Spam Email saying something to the effect of
> Dear Fread Farquart, We would like to tell you about a new and exciting product that will change your life. Several of your neighbors on Street Outside in Cityville have already tried our produce and thought you might be interested. Blah blah blah?.
> 
> So where did they find out about Fread Farquart? Data mining cookies no doubt.
> 
> Do I put my name on my computer? Quoth the Raven, Never more!! *


Actually I took you seriously, which is why we didn't put our name. Actually I wanted to name it spongebob but my sister wouldn't let me lol.


----------



## NiteHawk

hahaha, cute!! How goes the driver install?


----------



## angelique01

read post #333


----------



## NiteHawk

From time to time I have thought of taking an old computer putting in totally bogus info, stripping off the firewall and antivirus and putting it on the net just to see what happens and how long before it is bogged down with crap. 

So far I've been to lazy to do it.


----------



## NiteHawk

Yes, go after the ones with yellow marks. But if your display is as you say, I would still do that also.


----------



## angelique01

well we already did it so we do we go about installing the other's? write down what they are, remove and then re-install them?


----------



## angelique01

it's still comes up not normally. like everything is big or something.


----------



## NiteHawk

Go into Start > Settings > Control Panel > Display and clidk on the settings tab. See if you can set the slider to 800 by 600 for starters and True Color (32 bit) If you can get these settings, click apply and then OK. If you can't get these settings you will have to install your video drivers. What you are running on now are the basic drivers from Windows and not the ones spesific to your video card.


----------



## angelique01

ok let me see if that works. if it doesn't work we'll just wait till tomorrow to finish this up. im getting sleepy.


----------



## angelique01

so i guess this is goodnight, have a goodnight.


----------



## NiteHawk

Are you rebooting each time?


----------



## NiteHawk

OK, we can pick up on it tomorrow. What time?


----------



## ~Candy~

Congrats kiddies 

The display adapter should have a setup.exe file to run.


----------



## angelique01

oops sorry forgot to say a time . We couldn't get the drivers installed last night, the yellow ones. We removed them then resarted and it said it wasn't on the cd for some reason. I know I burnt everything to that cd. Also I think there may be some drivers (like the modem) that need to be installed but wasn't coming up at all. I have the modem ones on a floppy but can't open them without winzip cause the idiot who put my board in the last time just zipped them. He must not have thought I would be in this situation.


I also have the printer one on a separte cd.


the other ones were listed under PCI Bus. tried to install that with no luck.


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Congrats kiddies
> 
> The display adapter should have a setup.exe file to run. *


I think that is working . I also got the screen back to normal size.


----------



## ~Candy~

So what hardware are we down too now?


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *So what hardware are we down too now? *


well I'm looking through what I have on here and what wasn't the other drive

Modem
Mouse
Printer
scanner
some network adapters
some sound controlers

i have most of that on cd's except the mouse, and network adapters which on the driver cd i burnt. so if the driver cd fails i could always install the others from their original cd's right?


----------



## NiteHawk

Congrats on getting the display taken care of!! :up:

Continue to work on any drivers that are needed. Save the modem drivers that are in the zipped file until later. 
How many blank floppies do you have? I think we can get the modem drivers unzipped to a floppy by using your old HD and then install from the floppy to the new HD with no problem.


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *Congrats on getting the display taken care of!! :up:
> 
> Continue to work on any drivers that are needed. Save the modem drivers that are in the zipped file until later.
> How many blank floppies do you have? I think we can get the modem drivers unzipped to a floppy by using your old HD and then install from the floppy to the new HD with no problem. *


good idea. i have about 5 here.


----------



## NiteHawk

Actually, I would opt for the original manufactures CD first and then the driver backup CD. In theory, they should be the same. The driver backup program is very good and does the re-install 98% of the time.


----------



## angelique01

I got the modem installed fine but when I tried to install one of the network adapters it told me to reboot and this came up:


"whle initializing device PTVCD. Windows Protection Error". and I had to keep restarting the computer.


----------



## angelique01

also should i install the printer and scanner to. When I tried to install the scanner it saves it as a program folder in the program files. I know you didn't want me to install any programs yet so I wasn't sure if I should do it.


----------



## ~Candy~

Leave the printer and scanner stuff for last.


----------



## angelique01

okie dokie  so far I have the modem and mouse installed.


----------



## ~Candy~

So reboot a couple of times, and check device manager and see what we have showing there that we can fix. Are you still getting the protection error message?


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *So reboot a couple of times, and check device manager and see what we have showing there that we can fix. Are you still getting the protection error message? *


yeah i get that error everytime i boot up. the only thing that we have to fix (if u mean in yellow) are the items i mentioned earlier. I think I got the PCI Card to work when the modem installed. It came up that it was installing it.

Let me try and see if I get that error message again and I'll get back to you.


----------



## ~Candy~

If you do, something is up with the modem drivers.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?kbid=296240


----------



## angelique01

yeah i was still getting it.


----------



## ~Candy~

Take a look thru the MS propaganda then


----------



## angelique01

well i unistalled the modem and reinstalled it. it didn't come after that but it was looking for a vi_grm.exe file. we found this online and downloaded it. we tried to run it and then it asked for a HOOKSDLL.DLL file. we tried looking for that with no luck. so as of right now I am stumped.


----------



## ~Candy~

So, is the modem installed now, or not?

That first file appears to be video related.


----------



## NiteHawk

Wow, how did I get behind here? The last email notification I got was for post #354.

Is the modem driver problem now resolved?

Very strange, two and a half hours and zero email notifications.


----------



## NiteHawk

What kind of Video card do you have?


----------



## ~Candy~

My guess is SiS onboard.......but.......without reading all the way back thru to see if that's been discussed


----------



## NiteHawk

No the make and mfg of the video card never came up.
I _think_ she has a listing from Aida that would tell us.


----------



## angelique01

the modem is installed. i think that the file we are missing is video related. Is the video card the same as the display adapter? if so it is VIA Tech VT8361/VT8601 Graphics Controller.


----------



## NiteHawk

Yes, video card and display adapter are one and the same.


----------



## angelique01

oh ok. so im guessing there's something wrong with it?


----------



## NiteHawk

Did you run Adia32 or Belarc Advisor before? Either of these would tell you the name and mfg of your video card and possibly even a link to their website.

Getting all the drivers installed is the worst part of any install. After they are done the rest should be much easier.


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *Did you run Adia32 or Belarc Advisor before? Either of these would tell you the name and mfg of your video card and possibly even a link to their website.
> 
> Getting all the drivers installed is the worst part of any install. After they are done the rest should be much easier. *


yeah i ran belarc before.

VIA Tech VT8361/VT8601 Graphics Controller [Display adapter]

that's what I get under display. There is no link.


----------



## NiteHawk

While you are up on the old HD do a search for vi_grm.exe. IF it is on the old HD my guess is that it would be in the \Windows\System folder. 
IF all else fails, you can copy that file to a floppy, then reboot to the new HD and copy it from the floppy to the exact same location as on the old HD.


----------



## ~Candy~

Is it a separate card? Or onboard? NH, you could google that VIA tech number.......I'm in the middle of something right now.


If that is it, it should be on the motherboard driver cd.


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *While you are up on the old HD do a search for vi_grm.exe. IF it is on the old HD my guess is that it would be in the \Windows\System folder.
> IF all else fails, you can copy that file to a floppy, then reboot to the new HD and copy it from the floppy to the exact same location as on the old HD. *


I tried to find it on this HD and it didn't find anything. We already found the files and saved it to a floppy and booted up on the new drive that is when it asked for the hooksdll.dll. we found the dll file. would you like to me to try and load it again on the new hard drive. i don't know where i would save it though since it's not showing up on this drive.


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Is it a separate card? Or onboard? NH, you could google that VIA tech number.......I'm in the middle of something right now.
> 
> If that is it, it should be on the motherboard driver cd. *


I'm pretty sure that it is onboard. I do have the motherboard driver cd and the cd wouldn't load. so i just serached for it online and got it that way .


----------



## ~Candy~

Just run thru the setup.exe file again


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Just run thru the setup.exe file again  *


what setup.exe? there was none that I know of.


----------



## NiteHawk

Found this, but I don't think it applies here. Candy??
http://www.driverscollection.com/?file_id=3347
VIA Tech VT8361/VT8601/VT8501 Graphics Controller Driver for CUPLE-VM


----------



## ~Candy~

What and where did you download angel?

I'd download from motherboard manufacturer.


----------



## NiteHawk

OK, I'm confused. (Not the first time) 
You say that you can't find that file on your old HD and that boots up and works fine.

Yet the new HD crys about it being missing.

Both HD's are running Win98 SE, Right?


----------



## NiteHawk

BTW, that link in #380 relates to an Asus mobo.


----------



## ~Candy~

http://www.ecs.com.tw/download/driver_vga_m.htm

???? Do we know what board yet?


----------



## NiteHawk

See post #372


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *OK, I'm confused. (Not the first time)
> You say that you can't find that file on your old HD and that boots up and works fine.
> 
> Yet the new HD crys about it being missing.
> 
> Both HD's are running Win98 SE, Right? *


basically yeah


----------



## angelique01

right now I also got all the sound drivers to install fine. still missing some network drivers. everything else is A ok 

just wanted to let you guys know the video display does have an official site

http://www.viatech.com/index.html


----------



## angelique01

found drivers on this page:

http://www.viaarena.com/?PageID=70


----------



## NiteHawk

Sounds like you are making progress. :up:


----------



## angelique01

yea were getting there.


----------



## NiteHawk

I told you that drivers were going to be the hardest part. But you almost have that behind you.

What's left?

Btw, how many clean floppies do you have available?


----------



## angelique01

got it to not come up any more. the only thing was left were some network adapters, scanner and printer.

i am wondering if those network adapters have something to do with the printer and scanner.

we have 5 floppys.


----------



## NiteHawk

Unless I'm wrong, you don't have a network adapter (Network Card) That is probably the generic windows drivers OR your modem may be listed under there again.


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *Unless I'm wrong, you don't have a network adapter (Network Card) That is probably the generic windows drivers OR your modem may be listed under there again. *


my modem listed under network adapters? nope the only 2 things are

dialup adapter
Realtek Rt / 8139/810X Networking

the ones missing are:

Dialup Adapter #2 (VPN Support)
Microsoft Virtual Private Networking
WAN Miniport (ATW)


----------



## NiteHawk

Are either your scanner or printer USB?

No rush on either of those I guess, since the last I heard you are still out of ink.


----------



## NiteHawk

Do you have a networking card in the PC?

Hmm, it may be built into the mobo, just thought of that.


----------



## angelique01

lol yep no ink. The printer has a USB.


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *Do you have a networking card in the PC?
> 
> Hmm, it may be built into the mobo, just thought of that. *


umm not the I know of. sorry if this is a dumb question, but aren't those for comp's with a cable hookup? we're on dialup.

hmm i'm not very good when it comes to that stuff


----------



## NiteHawk

Do two things:
1. check that you have those items listed in the Device Manager on your OLD HD.
2. Check to see if one of the subfolders on your driver backup CD is named anything close to those.


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *Do two things:
> 1. check that you have those items listed in the Device Manager on your OLD HD.
> 2. Check to see if one of the subfolders on your driver backup CD is named anything close to those. *


yep there listed on the old hard drive, that's how i knew what was missing 

yes the microsoft virtual thing was on the drivers cd, but i wasn't sure how to install it.


----------



## NiteHawk

Go into Device Manager highlight and delete it and then reboot.
When windows comes up it will go thru the found new hardware routine and you tell it you have the disk. Click on the browse button and then (with the CD in) point it to the right folder on the CD


----------



## angelique01

it wasn't listed in the device manager though on the new drive.


----------



## NiteHawk

Which ones are NOT listed in the Device Manager on the new HD?

Back to your question about network card, yes they are for either DSL, cable modem, or home networking. Next time you look i the back of the puter see if you see what looks like a large phone jack. IF no large jack (it's called RJ45 where as the phone is RJ11) there is no networking to worry about.


----------



## angelique01

Dialup Adapter #2 (VPN Support)
Microsoft Virtual Private Networking
WAN Miniport (ATW)

those are the ones not in the device manager.


I didn't see what u told me to look for. so I'm guessing we don't have to worry about that.


----------



## NiteHawk

Nope, if they aren't in the Device Manager on the new HD don't go looking for trouble 

Other than printer and scanner, are there any yellow markings in Device Manager on the new HD?


----------



## angelique01

nope


----------



## NiteHawk

> _Originally posted by angelique01:_
> *Dialup Adapter #2 (VPN Support)
> Microsoft Virtual Private Networking
> WAN Miniport (ATW)
> 
> those are the ones not in the device manager.
> 
> I didn't see what u told me to look for. so I'm guessing we don't have to worry about that. *


Have you always had this computer from the beginning?
IF not, best guess is that at one time there was a network card in there.


----------



## angelique01

we bought it at pc store but had it custom built.


----------



## NiteHawk

You have the original CD's for the printer and scanner?


----------



## angelique01

yes


----------



## NiteHawk

OK, since quite often when you install a printer, at the end of the install, it prints a test page. Since you have no ink, it will hic cup.

I say that we hold off on those two untill you get some ink cartridges. BTW, you ever thought or refilling your own cartridges? You can buy one black and one color ink kit at most drug stores (CVS or Wallgreens near you?) for $20 each.
Just don't refill over the livingroom rug.  IF you are careful, it's not too messy. Just a thought.

Anyway, I say we hold off on those two, it's not the end of the world. Let's get the core computer up and running the way you want it.


----------



## angelique01

yea i know about the refills just didnt get around it to yet. ok we are ready to start on the other stuff when you are.


----------



## NiteHawk

OK, here is what I suggest for tomorrow.
We will change the jumpers as necessary on the two drives.
When we first started I told you to jumper them both as Master.
You have two IDE channels on your mobo and hence two gray data cables. (plus one for the floppy) 
IF I am correct you have the two hard drives, a CD-ROM and a CD burner. Yes?
Next guess is that the two CD drives are on the same data cable. Yes?

We will set up the new HD as the Master and the old as the slave and start to move things into their respective new partitions.

I suggest you move all multimedia first, all date second and all programs last. Programs last is very important. The programs will still have to be re-installed so that the info gets written to the registary.

With me so far?


----------



## angelique01

yes we are with you.

and yes to all these questions.

You have two IDE channels on your mobo and hence two gray data cables. (plus one for the floppy) 
IF I am correct you have the two hard drives, a CD-ROM and a CD burner. Yes?
Nest guess is that the two CD drives are on the same data cable. Yes?


----------



## NiteHawk

OK, here is where it is going to get confusing tomorrow. I juggest you get some paper and diagram it out.

When we add the old drive as a slave it will come up as the *D:* drive and your current drives will all be bumped up one letter.
We want to install multimedia to H: which will have become I:
We want to install all data files to F: which will have become G:
We want to install all programs to E which will have become F:

Once this is done, we want to completely remove the old HD from the picture. All drive letters will now fall back to how we planned them. Then we re-install all the programs as an OVER install of the old program. This way if you had any custom settings in your old programs, they should be preserved.

It is Important that the old drive be removed before doing the OVER install of the programs, other wise the registry will think the programs are on F:

Still with me? Or is it clear as mud?


----------



## angelique01

we are with you. 

multimedia will be installed on H: but will go back to I: when we are done and so on right?


----------



## NiteHawk

The reason that your old drive will become D: is because of the way DOS assigns drive letters.
All Primary partitions get assigned first like this
first drive, first primary part = C
second drive, first primary part = D
first drive, second primary part = E (you don't have a second Primary partition.
It ping pongs back and forth until all Primary partitions are accounted for.
Then it assigns the Logical partitions
All logical partitions on the first drive first anthen continues on to the Logical partitions on the second drive.

The main thing you have to keep in mind is that while your old drive is in there as a slave, all drive letters are going to get bumped up one. (Except for C: on the new drive, which will remain C


----------



## NiteHawk

If you can follow all that you are doing good. :up:


----------



## angelique01

ok i got ya so basically since the old hard drive is on the first primary but since it is the second drive (slave drive) it will come up as the D: drive since it is the letter in the alphabet after C. and each drive after that ping pongs backwards one drive.


----------



## NiteHawk

What I would suggest is that we slave the old one and copy over all but the programs while you stay off line. 
Then disconnect the new drive and boot up on the old one. )You can boot from a slave when a master isn't present.) Come back online for a status check, questions, mid course corrections, or whatever.
We'll take it step by step tomorrow.
You know where the little jumpers are for the two hard drives, right? IF not, we can cover it.


----------



## angelique01

yes i already have both hd's hooked up as a master and i already know where to move them. i will sign online first tomorrow to review what we are doing and then continue with what is planned.


----------



## NiteHawk

> _Originally posted by angelique01:_
> *ok i got ya so basically since the old hard drive is on the first primary but since it is the second drive (slave drive) it will come up as the D: drive since it is the letter in the alphabet after C. and each drive after that ping pongs backwards one drive. *


You only have one Primary on each HD so the ping pong really doesn't come into effect other than C and D.

All your current drives on the new HD, D thru H, (plus your two CD) will increment up one letter. But ONLY for the time that the old drive is in the picture.

BTW, check your PM's


----------



## angelique01

ok i so we will be putting multimedia on I: right and then it will become H: when we are done? is that right?


----------



## angelique01

ok i so we will be putting multimedia on I: right and then it will become H: and so on when we are done? is that right? k i am checking my pms now sorry about that. 

sent you a pm back


----------



## NiteHawk

Yep, you got it. A little confusing, but as long as you have it down you should be ok. If we create a few folders on the new partitions BEFORE installing the slave drive, they will act as land marks and reminders as to what drive you are really on.


----------



## NiteHawk

Why don't we create those folders on the partitions now while we are thinking of it?

On E: create Program Files
On F: create My Documents
On G: create C Ghost, D Ghost, E Ghost, F Ghost, and H Ghost
On H: create whatever you want for your multimedia files.

Then we'll have our "land marks"


----------



## angelique01

ok i will go do that now and i let you go and talk to you tomorrow and then we can finish up. thanks and have a good night.


----------



## NiteHawk

Why don't we create those folders on the partitions now while we are thinking of it?

On E: create Program Files
On F: create My Documents
On G: create C Ghost, D Ghost, E Ghost, F Ghost, and H Ghost
On H: create whatever you want for your multimedia files.

Then we'll have our "land marks"


----------



## NiteHawk

Hmmm, long delay there and then a double post.
OK, once we have our landmarks in we can call it a night.
What time do you want to start tomorrow?


----------



## angelique01

yeah i think the forum was alittle messed up last night. I got your email.


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *
> 
> I suggest you move all multimedia first, all date second and all programs last. Programs last is very important. The programs will still have to be re-installed so that the info gets written to the registary.
> 
> With me so far? *


multimedia would be images and stuff? what exactally is data? and i only saved some of the programs from this drive, so should i only move those folders over?

i actually didn't think we were going to move any program stuff, thought it would easier to just re-install them from the .exe since i didn't really have any specific "settings" set on any of them.


----------



## NiteHawk

Multimedia would be music, pictures, movies or clips, sound clips and so on. Move only the multimedia Files and not the programs used to create or view them....those go in Programs later on.

Also windows and other programs use sound and image/movie clips as part of their demo and help files. Leave these with thei respective programs. We are only talking about pics/i,ages, music or sound files that you have created or downloaded.

Let me catch up on a few things at my end before we start.


----------



## angelique01

sorry im back. okay got ya.


----------



## NiteHawk

OK, a few considerations before we slave your old HD

Do you have enough power connections to run both drives at once?

I think you already know how to jumper the old HD as the slave

On the gray data cable on the end with Two connectors, the end connector is for the Master drive and the connector about 6" back is for the slave. (The RED stripe is pin one and connects closest to the power connector)

Are the two drives mounted close enough so that you can cable from Master to slave and then on to the mobo?


----------



## NiteHawk

I think most of the newer data cables are color coded. 
Blue is the mobo connection
Black is the master drive
Gray is the slave drive

In addition, they are keyed and only go in one way so it's really hard to go wrong.


----------



## angelique01

my sister is out right now. i would like to start when she gets back


----------



## NiteHawk

OK, that's fine. Any idea about how long?


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *I think most of the newer data cables are color coded.
> Blue is the mobo connection
> Black is the master drive
> Gray is the slave drive
> 
> In addition, they are keyed and only go in one way so it's really hard to go wrong. *


yeah ours are color coded


----------



## NiteHawk

OK, have you looked over post #434?


----------



## NiteHawk

IF you have enough power connections and the two drives are close enough to use the data cable we are just about ready to go.


----------



## angelique01

yes we have read the post.


----------



## raybro

Hi Guys... Finished cutting up the tree. Still have to put away some equipment, but I'll look in on things and be available when things get started. I've read over the last couple of pages, so I'm pretty much up to speed on where you are in the process.


----------



## angelique01

do u want us to wait until we are ready to connect the hard drives accordingly? we will be offline while we are moving things over like you said right? just making sure i have this all right.


----------



## NiteHawk

Power down the PC

Remove the power cord.

I presume the case is already open.

Touch the metal case to discharge any static electricity

Change the jumper on the old HD from the master to the slave position. (if the labeling is on top and can't be seen or you don't have a manual you may have to physically remove the drive temporarily to see which pins to jumper for slave)

Once the old drive is jumpered as slave, connect the power pigtail to the each drive and the data cable to each drive (Black to master and gray to slave)

Check all jumpers and cables.

Plug the power cord back in and power up.

You should boot off the new HD and the old one will be the slave.

Remember about the old drive becoming D and D thru H on the new drive plus your two CD drives will each be bumped up a letter.

I'll try to give you directions referring to the drives as old letter/new letter. In other words in the case of H your multimedia drive, I'll refer to it as H:/I:

Since we created the "landmarks" as a reminder you shouldn't have any problems.

For the sake of organization, create folders on the new multimedia partition that will let you know what kinds of files are in each.

Next open your OLD MY Documents folder and hit Ctrl + A to highlight and select all and then drag and drop them into the MY Documents folder on F:/G:

*Stay off line while you do this.* I don't want to risk "mixing" the two copies of windows. It shouldn't happen, but let's not give it a chance.

Once you have all your multimedia files and MY Documents copied over do the same for Program Files. OPEN Program Files on the old HD and then hit Ctrl + A to highlight and select all and then drag and drop them into the Program Files folder on E:/F:

IMPORTANT: With both MY Documents and Program Files, you must OPEN the folder and select ALL and only then drag them to their new location. IF you just highlight My Docs or Program Files and drag them to the new location when you open MY Docs on the new HD you will see a second level "My Documents" folder before getting into all the other folders. WE WANT TO AVOID THIS.

Anything you want to add, Ray?


----------



## NiteHawk

After you get to this point STOP
Reconnect the drives as you have them now so you can get back online and check in.


----------



## NiteHawk

You may want to make sure you are up to date on all messages and make written notes where necessary before you power downand make the changes.


----------



## angelique01

Next open your OLD MY Documents folder and hit Ctrl + A to highlight and select all and then drag and drop them into the MY Documents folder on F:/G



we are with you. for this i am going to OPEN the folder labeled my documents and SELECT ALL. then drag the files to G: which will later become F: once we are done. and so on for the rest of the files. i am right?


----------



## angelique01

we have been taking notes. =) does the floppy come into play after we are done moving everything?


----------



## raybro

Sounds like a workable process to me. 

When did you figure to install her AOL so she can go on-line with the new OS?


----------



## NiteHawk

Sounds like you got it!! Let's let Ray double check before we start.


----------



## NiteHawk

Once we get everything moved she will have to start re-installing all the programs so the apposite entries are recorded in the registry. Since it will be an OVER install it should preserve any personal settings


----------



## NiteHawk

Angel, do you have TweakUI downloaded?


----------



## angelique01

For the sake of organization, create folders on the new multimedia partition that will let you know what kinds of files are in each.

should we just make folders of images, etc. or make the exact same folders we already have named?

like say i have a folder named my pics or something, should i just name it my pics and put everything that is an image (from the OLD hd) in it or would i have to make the exact same folders i have now, if i have more than one folder with images.


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *Angel, do you have TweakUI downloaded? *


no, im guessing that's another thing to download?


----------



## NiteHawk

If you already have them organized into folders just drag them over to the new partition. When you copy them over it will create the same named folders at the destination


----------



## raybro

Hi angelique01 Get TweakUi Here. You may want to print out the installation instructions before starting the download. This will be installed on your new drive.


----------



## NiteHawk

Go to http://majorgeeks.com/article.php?sid=127 and download a copy of TweakUI before we start. You will need it after you move My Documents


----------



## angelique01

i have some questions.

my documents contains my images and stuff , which you said is the multimedia and stuff, correct? these are going to be staying on drive H when we are done right, or drive F? I know u said move My Documnets to drive F but I thought multimedia was drive H.

sorry that part keeps confusing me.


----------



## NiteHawk

Hold off on that link...not the one I want


----------



## raybro

Try the link I provided. It goes to M$ Power Toys.


----------



## NiteHawk

Better link.
http://www.microsoft.com/ntworkstation/downloads/PowerToys/Networking/NTTweakUI.asp

Thanks Ray, didn't see your post. Same link


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by raybro:_
> *Hi angelique01 Get TweakUi Here. You may want to print out the installation instructions before starting the download. This will be installed on your new drive. *


it's going to be installed on the new drive? how do we get it to the new drive? just move the .exe over?


----------



## angelique01

got the program


----------



## NiteHawk

Other than the windows stuff, it will probably be the first real program to get loaded into the new Programs partition on E:


----------



## raybro

Did you print the installation instructions for TweakUI?


----------



## angelique01

i have some questions.

my documents contains my images and stuff , which you said is the multimedia and stuff, correct? these are going to be staying on drive H when we are done right, or drive F? I know u said move My Documnets to drive F but I thought multimedia was drive H.

sorry that part keeps confusing me.


raybro, we don't have ink in the printer. hold on while we take a year to write them, lol.


----------



## NiteHawk

OK, remember were you put TweakUI for now.
I think I am up to date in answering all your PM, and emails.

Let us know when you are ready.

It would also be nice somewhere along the line to think about backups.


----------



## NiteHawk

Once you get them over to the new HD, it's pretty much up to you where you put them, either in My Docs or Multimedia.
I prefer sound and image files in one partition for a number of reasons. One is that they "almost never contain a virus" and that partition doesn't have to be scanned as frequently.

Now that I've said that, watch them come out with a jpg or mp3 virus/worm


----------



## raybro

Sorry, I thought you got that taken care of. Its not that complicated, printing the instructions was just a convenience.

The primary thing to remember is to click the .inf file to install it. This puts an icon on the Control Panel for TweakUI. The folder for TweakUI can be placed in Program files on your E/F partition. Install (click the .inf file) from there. You must be booted into your new OS befoer you do this.


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *Once you get them over to the new HD, it's pretty much up to you where you put them, either in My Docs or Multimedia.
> I prefer sound and image files in one partition for a number of reasons. One is that they "almost never contain a virus" and that partition doesn't have to be scanned as frequently.
> 
> Now that I've said that, watch them come out with a jpg or mp3 virus/worm  *


well the my documents folder is images and sound basically so were good on that.


----------



## NiteHawk

I see Ray picked up on the "double name" (E/F)


----------



## angelique01

okay were ready to go, well be back when we're done moving everything over. c-ya then.


----------



## NiteHawk

You can sort them out now or later. Up to you.


----------



## NiteHawk

OK, as someone overhead in the Pennsylvania skys said 29 months ago, "Let's Roll!!"


----------



## angelique01

okay were back. sorry about the long delay, just to let you know, nothing bad happened.


we have a few questions?

do we only need to make folders for the programs we are using because we had folders on the old hard drive for programs that either were not being used or i have no clue what they are. 

also when we tried to move over the fonts folder only the normal windows fonts came up, none of the ones I downloaded. Let me know what to do about that.

we installed the Tweak, let us now what to do with that as well.


----------



## NiteHawk

I was beginning to wonder after about two and a half hours.

OK, I'm going to guess that you have everything copied from the old to the new with the exception of Program Files. It that right?

No you don't have to create new folders on the E:/F: drive. You already should have a folder there called Program Files. All you need to do is, on the old HD OPEN the Program Files Folder and then hit Ctrl+A to highlight and select all of them and then drag them over and drop them into the Program Files folder on E:/F: All of the folders will be created on the new HD as you drag N drop copy them there.


----------



## NiteHawk

Once they are there you will still have to re-install all of them.
Yeah, it sounds strange but this is why.

At that point the programs will just be sitting on the E:/F: drive. Windows won't know anything about them. To complete the process you have to re-install them. This will do two things.

1. It will write the registry entries Windows needs to know about the program, where it is and so on.

2. It will complete the install by installing the necessary files into places like \Windows, \windows\system, \windows\start menu and a number of other places.

Generally speaking, and the larger the program, the more this is true, when you install a program 85 to 95% of it gets installed into \Program Files\Name of Program. The rest gets installed in various places within Windows.

Clear as mud?

Now as you re-install these programs you will have to keep in mind that it is going to want to install into the default *C:\Program Files\Name of Program.*

Obviously we want them over on E: and not C: Otherwise we defeat what we have been trying to do.

When it starts to install it will tell you the path. * Don't accept the default path, change it.*

And most important, BEFORE you start the re-install the old HD must be totally disconnected!!

The reason is to avoid the E/F conflict.

If you don't understand, ask. I'll see if I can make it clearer.


----------



## NiteHawk

I'll hang in here with you as long as I can, but I am leaving for Columbus OH tomorrow morning so you will be in Ray's hands. He is fully up to speed on the game plan and has done all of this before, so you are in good hands.

Other than remembering to point the installs to the E: drive, you shouldn't have any more problems than you would normally have installing any of the programs. (How about that for a hedge..lol)


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *I was beginning to wonder avter about two and a half hours.
> 
> OK, I'm going to guess that you have everything copied from the old to the new with the exception of Program Files. It that right?
> 
> No you don't have to create new folders on the E:/F: drive. You already should have a folder there called Program Files. All you need to do is, on the old HD OPEN the Program Files Folder and then hit Ctrl+A to highlight and select all of them and then drag them over and drop them into the Program Files folder on E:/F: All of the folders will be created on the new HD as you drag N drop copy them there. *


yes, you are correct.

so we can copy the folders on the old hd into the program files one?

could we have done this for my documents as well? i thought we had to recreat the folders?


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *Once they are there you will still have to re-install all of them.
> Yeah, it sounds strange but this is why.
> 
> At that point the programs will just be sitting on the E:/F: drive. Windows won't know anything about them. To complete the process you have to re-install them. This will do two things.
> 
> 1. It will write the registry entries Windows needs to know about the program, where it is and so on.
> 
> 2. It will complete the install by installing the necessary files into places like \Windows, \windows\system, \windows\start menu and a number of other places.
> 
> Generally speaking, and the larger the program, the more this is true, when you install a program 85 to 95% of it gets installed into \Program Files\Name of Program. The rest gets installed in various places within Windows.
> 
> Clear as mud?
> 
> Now as you re-install these programs you will have to keep in mind that it is going to want to install into the default C:\Program Files\Name of Program.
> 
> Obviously we want them over on E: and not C: Otherwise we defeat what we have been trying to do.
> 
> When it starts to install it will tell you the path.  Don't accept the default path, change it.
> 
> And most important, BEFORE you start the re-install the old HD must be totally disconnected!!
> 
> The reason is to avoid the E/F conflict.
> 
> If you don't understand, ask. I'll see if I can make it clearer. *


okay i get all that


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *I'll hang in here with you as long as I can, but I am leaving for Columbus OH tomorrow morning so you will be in Ray's hands. He is fully up to speed on the game plan and has done all of this before, so you are in good hands.
> 
> Other than remembering to point the installs to the E: drive, you shouldn't have any more problems than you would normally have installing any of the programs. (How about that for a hedge..lol) *


okay no problem. my sister got a old copy of norton ghost what do we do with it?


----------



## NiteHawk

No, the only folders that you had to create were the top level folders of My Documents and Program Files.
All of the subfolders will be created as part of the copy process.

20/20 hind sight: now that I think of it, the reason that we created the My Documents and Program Files folders in the first place was to act as landmarks with all the changing drive letters.

What I should have had you create last night was two folders called "Docs Go Here" and "Progs Go here" then you could have just dragged and dropped the whole My Documents and Program Files folders to their respective drives and then when we are all done delete the "Docs Go Here" and "Progs Go here" landmarks.

It would have been one less step in moving each of them and probably also much easier to explain. 

Don't shoot me.


----------



## NiteHawk

Have you copied the Program Files folder yet?


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *No, the only folders that you had to create were the top level folders of My Documents and Program Files.
> All of the subfolders will be created as part of the copy process.
> 
> 20/20 hind sight: now that I think of it, the reason that we created the My Documents and Program Files folders in the first place was to act as landmarks with all the changing drive letters.
> 
> What I should have had you create last night was two folders called "Docs Go Here" and "Progs Go here" then you could have just dragged and dropped the whole My Documents and Program Files folders to their respective drives and then when we are all done delete the "Docs Go Here" and "Progs Go here" landmarks.
> 
> It would have been one less step in moving each of them and probably also much easier to explain.
> 
> Don't shoot me. *


so we can drag and drop the subfolders, correct? *picks up the gun* lol j/k.


----------



## NiteHawk

Your sister has Ghost? First give her a big hug! That's going to save you a lot of work down the road. Not now, but down the road.

As Ray and I told you, Ghost creates a 100% image of what ever the target is. In this case, lets use windows as an example.

Next, let's say that 6 months or a year from now you have to re-install windows for some reason. You have of course been faithful and updated your ghost image every few weeks. All you have to do is format C: and then RESTORE the Ghosted image of windows back to C: The whole thing should take 30 to 45 minutes. NOT DAYS. In 45 minutes, you have formated, and reinstalled windows and it has all your drivers, all your shortcuts, all your registry entries in tact!!


----------



## NiteHawk

Oh, I meant to mention that the reason that we are having you first copy the programs and OVER install them as opposed to just starting fresh and installing, is with an OVER install it should preserve most of the custom settings you may have in any of the programs.


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *Your sister has Ghost? First give her a big hug! That's going to save you a lot of work down the road. Not now, but down the road.
> 
> As Ray and I told you, Ghost creates a 100% image of what ever the target is. In this case, lets use windows as an example.
> 
> Next, let's say that 6 months or a year from now you have to re-install windows for some reason. You have of course been faithful and updated your ghost image every few weeks. All you have to do is format C: and then RESTORE the Ghosted image of windows back to C: The whole thing should take 30 to 45 minutes. NOT DAYS. In 45 minutes, you have formated, and reinstalled windows and it has all your drivers, all your shortcuts, all your registry entries in tact!! *


oooh gotcha


----------



## NiteHawk

This is also one of the reasons for partitioning your HD.
If you had to reinstall Windows and you only had a single partition, when you format everything gets wiped out.

With partitions, you format ONLY that partition, then restore from a Ghost image and nothing else is touched.

Ghost becomes your ultimate backup tool.

Do you know what version (year) of Ghost it is?

Actually Ghost has changed very little over the years. Only some of the "fancy stuff", the basics remain the same.


----------



## angelique01

we installed the Tweak, let us now what to do with that as well.

what are we using Tweak for? Nitehawk, raybro? anyone, heh.

our Ghost is from the year 2001.


----------



## NiteHawk

> _Originally posted by angelique01:_
> *so we can drag and drop the subfolders, correct? *picks up the gun* lol j/k. *


Yes, you can drag and drop sub folders. I was trying to get that point across when I said OPEN My Documents, hit ctrl + A to highlight/select all, and then drag N drop.

Don't tell me that you made new folders on the new HD one by one and then copied the contents?? Now I understand why it took so long.

I guess I didn't make myself clear.
Have you copied the Program Files over yet?


----------



## NiteHawk

Ray, are you with us? I'll let you handle the TweakUI gueation since you'll be walking her thru that.


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *Yes, you can drag and drop sub folders. I was trying to get that point across when I said OPEN My Documents, hit ctrl + A to highlight/select all, and then drag N drop.
> 
> Don't tell me that you made new folders on the new HD one by one and then copied the contents?? Now I understand why it tool so long.
> 
> I guess I didn't make myself clear.
> Have you copied the Program Files over yet? *


ok. actually that was a one sided thing. i told my sister im pretty sure you can copy folders over and she was like no. no were gonna go do that program thing now.

oh well all we can do now is laugh about it now.


----------



## angelique01

okay were gonna get going. thanks for your help. we'll keep in touch with ya and how the hard drive is working a long the way. ttyl.


----------



## NiteHawk

OK, I don't see Ray online, but here is the idea on TweakUI.
TweakUI is known as a windows power tool and it will do a lot of things (tweaking). What we are going to use it for here is to tell your registry that My Documents is really on the F: drive and not the default place on C:

That way whenever you go to save something it will open My Docs on F: Once we have that done, we can go back to My docs on C:, make sure it's empty and/or that everything there is duplicated over on F:, then nuke the one on C:

Before you ask, I haven't found a way to do that with the Program Files folder on C: (Remember the "it can be done, but it's not worth the effort and risk" post from a few days back?)

Program Files will have to stay there. BUT all new programs will be installed on E: I was hoping to redirect that folder over to E: during a Custom install, but it didn't happen.


----------



## NiteHawk

Tip: Rename Program Files on the E: drive to "Progs" and then you can just drag N drop the whole Program Files folder and all it's contents onto the E: drive.

Select the E: DRIVE and not a folder and you should be fine.
Should take 15 minutes.


----------



## NiteHawk

Once you have the Program Files (and TweakUI) copied to the new HD totally disconnect the old HD.

I can't stress enough that the old HD must not be connected once you start re-installing all your programs. If it is connected it will change the drive lettering and play hell with the registry.

Your only recourse then will be to format and reinstall windows and go thru all the driver headaches again.

Ghost won't help you if the registry has the wrong drive letter info. it would just be re-installing a bad copy.

Once everything is up and running solid, then we will make a Ghost image of each partition.

I'll try to check in from Columbus with the laptop tomorrow night.
You'll do fine with Ray, he's a Pro!!


----------



## raybro

Hi guys... I'm here whenever you are ready Angelique. 

Have a good trip N, NiteHawk. Stay safe.


----------



## angelique01

we are ready when you are also. we already installed aol and avg virus scanner to double check for viruses before we added anymore stuff.


----------



## raybro

Where did you install the two programs. I hope you had the old drive disconnected when you did the install.


----------



## angelique01

last night when we were moving stuff over we got a fatal exception. and also last night when we ran avg we got one, then when we ran it again it didnt come up.

we also got a few today when it went to booted up windows.

most of them were numbered ones and one was:

ifmsnger.vxd. or spelled something like that.

do u think it could be avg since that is booting up with windows?

please let us know what we can do about that.


----------



## raybro

Are you booting up with the new drive and going on the internet with AOL. Please tell me wht your current hardawre setup is with the two hard drives. Is the old drive disconnected now?


----------



## angelique01

the old drive is disconnected and we are running/ booting up with the new one and aol is now on this one. what do u mean by current hardware set up?


----------



## raybro

OK.. That's good. Now tell me on which drive and folder you installed AOL and the virus scanner.


----------



## angelique01

we installed AOL and the VIRUS SCANNER on the E: drive


----------



## raybro

OK, so far so good. You are doing great. 

Lets see if we can get rid of any virii before going any further.

Run a virus scan with AVG. Tell me what you get.


----------



## angelique01

we ran the virus scanner and it finished with no viruses detected.


----------



## raybro

Hmmm Strange you got that one indication when you booted. As long as AVG says you are clean now, that's what we will go with.

Is everything else OK before we get into the TweakUI thing?


----------



## raybro

Forgot to ask... Did you update the virus definitions after you installed AVG?


----------



## angelique01

yea we updated the definitions before running it and we now just got a mshtml error on IE.


----------



## raybro

What version of IE are you using?


----------



## ~Candy~

What is the exact error message? I'm curious as to why a clean, new install would be receiving error messages so soon.

Did you do any Windows updates yet?


----------



## angelique01

yea eveything is fine besides that.


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by raybro:_
> *What version of IE are you using? *


I'm assuming the one that gets installed with 98, probably 5 something?


----------



## angelique01

i cant remember what exactly it was, it was so sudden that i didnt have time to write it down. =( but if it does it again i will.

but i think it might have been something like:

a fatal exception OD OR OE has accured in ifmsnger.vxd


----------



## angelique01

no we did not do any windows updates yet. we are using the original IE that came with windows


----------



## raybro

With IE ope. click on "Help" in the toolbar at the top. Select "About Internet Explorer". That will tell you the IE version


----------



## angelique01

it is version 5.0


----------



## raybro

I think we had best get you undated with windows critical updates before we go any further. It would also be a good idea to upgrade your IE version to at least IE5.5 SP2 and probably IE6.0.

I have found IE5.5 SP2 to work best with Win98, but that just a personal preference. 6.0 is supposed to have better security. I leave that choice to you.

Here's a link to the M$ Internet Explorer  site. There are links there for either 5.5 SP2 or 6.0.

*After* you upgarde your IE, go to Windows Update and install all the critical updates. There should be a link to Windows update at the top of your start button menu


----------



## angelique01

ok we will do that and tell u when we are done.


----------



## raybro

I dislike having to do this, but I must be away for a couple of hours. This download you are going to do will take some time, so now is a s good atime as any. I shall returtn as soon as possible


----------



## angelique01

ok. we will do what u said and wait for you to return.


----------



## ~Candy~

I would recommend 6 sp1. It runs fine on my 98 install.


----------



## raybro

Hi again.. I'm back. Let me know when you are ready to get started again.


----------



## angelique01

we now have IE 6 SP1 downloaded but for some reason we can not get the Windows Updates Installed. It said getting ready to install them but then the loading doesnt start.

we again got a fatal exception same one we got before but i wrote it down this time =)

is says this:

A fatal exception OE has accured at 0028:C02BE713 in VXD IFSMGR (04) + 00015E27. The it says: This current application will be terminated.

I will run AVG again I guess. =(


----------



## ~Candy~

That error message has nothing to do with a virus. Don't waste your time. It is hardware related and usually very hard to pinpoint. At least in my dealings with that one.


----------



## angelique01

ok thats what i thought because AVG didnt pick up any viruses before I scanned. But I was just going to scan again anyways. We figured it was hardware related. it didnt start coming up until i ran avg scanner. last night i just got numbered ones.


----------



## raybro

Verify you have IE6 installed. Go to the help/ about IE again and see what the version is.


----------



## angelique01

Yup thats what we got. =)


----------



## raybro

OK, lets see if we can figure out what the problem is with the critical updates.
Did you do a reboot after the IE6 install? If not do so now and try the windows update again.


----------



## angelique01

yea we did a reboot. hold on ill try get to them again. i will brb my sister needs the phone.


----------



## raybro

OK, I'll be here.


----------



## raybro

Refresh me on exactly WHEN you get the fatal exception error. I'done some basic research and it is dependant on just what you are doing when it happens.


----------



## angelique01

still not working


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by raybro:_
> *Refresh me on exactly WHEN you get the fatal exception error. I'done some basic research and it is dependant on just what you are doing when it happens. *


running AVG the first time, then when we tried to instal the updates.


----------



## raybro

Do you get it any other time? Like when you open the Contol Panel or after restart?


----------



## angelique01

well before when loaded up into windows we got one with a bunch of number's but not the ifmsg one.


----------



## raybro

Do you get it on restart now. Also try opening the Control Panel and see if you get it. If it comes up, record the exact message. There are many different ones that look the same.


----------



## angelique01

no we dont get it on restart now and control panel opened up fine.


----------



## raybro

But you do get it when you try to download the critical updates?


----------



## angelique01

we got it once we tried to download them. yes


----------



## angelique01

this is what i found from another site.


Fatal Exception Error messages occur if access to an illegal instruction has been encountered; if invalid data or code is accessed; or if the privilege level of an operation is invalid. The two digits that identify the error are a hexadecimal error code number; thus, for example, Fatal Exception Error 0E (Zero-E) is a way of writing Fatal Exception Error No. 14, not a reference to Outlook Express. It is technically correct to say that Windows does not, itself, cause these errors, and merely reports them. However, Windows memory handling capabilities, interacting with other programs, may be what causes the specific problem. Often, the cause will be a problem with physical RAM; another hardware problem; damaged or missing files; or a damaged Registry. The individual scenario and specific error message references should be consulted to help identify the specific problem.


----------



## raybro

This is gonna be difficult to resolve. There is no reference to the specific error code in the M$ Kbase, nor have I found anything that addresses it with a google search. There are lots of errors found that resemble the one you posted but nothing which is a match. As I said, this can have many causes, most hardware related. 

I will continue researching.

Meanwhile I guess you could go ahead and do the TweakUI operation to change the default MY Docs folder and Program Files folder. As I recall, you have installed TweakUI. If so, there should be a TweakUI icon in your control panel now. Check and see if it's there. If so, open it and click on the My Computer tab.


----------



## angelique01

yea the TweekUI icon is there.


----------



## ~Candy~

Angel, did you have similar error messages with your other drive?


----------



## angelique01

ok and then what?


----------



## angelique01

yea we did get some of the same messages with old drive.


----------



## ~Candy~

How many ram chips do you have?


----------



## raybro

Have you copied the content of the My Documents folder on C: to the My Documents folder on F: and the content of the Program Files folder on C: to the program files folder on E:.

If not, do so now. Let me know when that is done.


----------



## angelique01

we have one ram chip. that is 512mb

i also just got the fatal exceptions when i was in internet explorer and tried to access this page.

An exception OE has occured at 0028:C198DB8A in vxd AFVXD (01) 0000164A

This was called from 0028: C007F350 in vxd NDISWAN (01) 000010A0. It may be possible to continue normally.

i tried to reconnect to aol and it would let me i had to reboot


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by raybro:_
> *Have you copied the content of the My Documents folder on C: to the My Documents folder on F: and the content of the Program Files folder on C: to the program files folder on E:.
> 
> If not, do so now. Let me know when that is done. *


yes we have done this


----------



## angelique01

we are also going to look into getting a new modem what would be the best one to get?


----------



## raybro

OO, now we will use TweakUI to make the My Documents folder on F: the default and the Program Files folder on E: default. 

Open TwaekUI and click the My Computer tab.

Under "Special Features", click the arrow so the drop down menu appears. Select "My Documents". Now click the Change Location" button. This will open a window which will let you navigate to the F: drive. Clcik the + box next to F: and then clcik the My Documents" folder located there, Clcik "Apply" and OK. You should get a notice telling you to log off. Click OK and reboot your computer.

After reboot, go through the same thing with Program Files reloacting it to the Program Files folder on the E: drive.. Don't confuse "Program Files" with "Common Program Files" folder. You want the first one.


----------



## angelique01

ok we got the Tweak finished.


----------



## raybro

> _Originally posted by angelique01:_
> *we are also going to look into getting a new modem what would be the best one to get? *


What do you have now. Internal or external? I personally prefer the internal (assuming you have an available PCI slot). Saves room on the desktop.

As far as what kind. I've always ad good performance from US Robotics modems. If you can afford it, you will get some speed increase if you get a hardware based modem. What you have right now is most likely what is called a winmodem. The basic difference is a hardware modem does all the signal processing on the modem card itself and sends a digital signal to the computer. A winmodem uses the computers processor to process the analog signal it receives over the telephone line. Because the hardware modem does this all on the modem card itself, it goes a bit faster. How much you gain is dependent on factors outside your computer, mostly the quality of the telephone system feeding your house.

Here's a link to US Robotics for their premium V92 controller (hardware) based modem. The V92 is a relatively new modem feature that allows you to put the modem on hold so you can take an incoming telephone call. It requires your ISP support V92 and you must have call waiting service on your telephone line.

U s Robotics makes less expensive modems without these features, but I was unable to find one which was controller (hardware) based. Only faxmodems (same as winmodems)


----------



## raybro

Good Job... :up:  

What's left to do now? Do you have programs to install? Utilities?


----------



## angelique01

we have an internel modem. k, i will look into that one


----------



## angelique01

yeah we have programs to install still. no problem, i know how to do that


----------



## raybro

Great. Now that the Program files default folder is on E: , that's where programs will default install to.

I'll continue looking into the error you get.

In the meantime, it may be of some value to run a test on your RAM. Go Here and download the memory Diagnostic tool. Use it to create a floppy, then boot with the floppy.

Read through the info on the site before you download. It tells you how to use it.

I'll check back during the evening to see how things are going. In this case no news is good news. It's 5:30 PM my time.

Good luck.... :up:


----------



## angelique01

i think IE6 is evil so I uninstalled it with something. Gonna try the one u have.


----------



## raybro

What did you do to "Uninstall" it?


----------



## angelique01

I used IEradicator2001


----------



## angelique01

also we got a small probelm. when i try to do searches in aol or load some pages this script error comes up. also i can't open links in a new windows or the page won't load. this sometimes happens when i click on links to.

nothing major i guess.


----------



## raybro

Bad idea using IEradicator. Has this new problem shown up since using IEradicator or was it there before?


----------



## angelique01

no that was before that. why was that a bad idea?


----------



## raybro

Well that's good... sort of. Have you installed IE 5.5 SP2 yet?


----------



## angelique01

no im trying, keeps telling me to clear my cache. why was IEradicator bad?


----------



## angelique01

ok it's working now


----------



## raybro

Well it removes everything associated with IE. Since IE is an integral part of windows, it has other effects not always predictable. It's, to my perception, pretty much a last ditch method to use. I've never actually used it myself.

It depends on who you want to believe. This site gives some warnings about using it. This leads you to believe you can use it with no problem. Anytime I see variations like this, I stay away form it until and if I see some consistent recommendations.

The best way to "Uninstall" IE 6, is to go through Add/Remove Programs. When you click Add/Remove button with Internet Explorer highlighted, you will get another small window giving you the options to "Add a component", "Restore to the previous configuration" or "Repair". In your case, it would have been best to use the "Restore to the previous configuration". That would have taken you back to IE 5.0.

Of course, this is all moot at this time. Just info for future reference.


----------



## raybro

This might be a good time to install Ghost. Ghost will let you make a backup of your configuration as it is now. That way if something else goes wrong, you can just install the backup image and take the drive back to where it is now. I know there are other problems to work out, but at least they are known problems at this point. 

If you are in agreement with that, go ahead and install Ghost. After it's installed, let me know and we can go through the process of creating a backuimage. 

Do you have a CD burner?


----------



## angelique01

well, funny how u say that because now it won't install the ie5.5 sp2 we dowloaded. *smacks forhead*  . it only went less than half way.

remind me to not go near my computer ever again *runs away*.


----------



## raybro

Did you reboot after you used IEradicator. If not do so and try again.


----------



## angelique01

rebooted. nothing worked *sigh*


----------



## raybro

There is one possible alternative. Go to This site and download the IE5.5 SP2.exe file. It's large (48mb), but it contains the full version of IE 5.5 SP2. Depending on your connection speed it could take a while to download.

I tried it just now and it doesn't seem to be working, but give it a shot and if you can't get it tonight, try it again tomorrow. It worked OK this moning, so it's probably just a temporary problem at the server.

I went to the evolt home page and tried to access the browsers and got the same "Page cannot be found" result.


----------



## NiteHawk

Evening


----------



## angelique01

not working. i can try again tomorrow. or keep trying the files i have.


----------



## angelique01

hey nitehawk *waves*.


here's an update for you:


we are getting occasional fatal excpetions like before.

my internet explorer is not working because i downloaded IE6, didn't like it, thought it was a genious idea to use the stupid program. Now I am having an issue installing Ie 5.5 sp2.


my pages won't load when i open them in a new window or sometimes when i just click a link.

i am also having script messages coming up on websites.


----------



## raybro

OK, Lets call it a night. Us old guys need our beauty rest. 

Hello back to NH.

I'll check in tomorrow morning.


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by raybro:_
> *OK, Lets call it a night. Us old guys need our beauty rest.
> 
> Hello back to NH.
> 
> I'll check in tomorrow morning. *


ok ttyl.


----------



## raybro

Mornin Angelique... 6:30 AM here in (almost) sunny California. Got something going on today I didn't know about until late last night. My sweet little wife informed me we were going on a mystery trip today as an early Valentines day celebration. Being retired has the advantage of doing stuff like this early so as to avoid the crowds. The schedule is to depart about 10:30 AM our time. That would be 1:30 PM your time.

Anyway, a couple of things to check out this morning.

First... I checked the evolt site I gave you in my previous post (where you can get IE5.5 SP2) and it's working OK now.

Next.. NiteHawk sent me a PM last night and mentioned the AOL CD's usually have IE on them. Don't know which version, but you might give that a look.

Third... NiteHawk also brought up the idea of using an alternate browser. He mentioned Opera (the free version), which he is trying out now. There is also Mozilla FireFox. I have used neither of these, so I'm unable to say much about them other than I've read a lot of positive comments about both. I use MyIE2, which runs on the IE shell. This means you must have IE installed in order to use it. So MyIE2 is not an option at this time.

If I do not hear from you before we leave today, I'll likely not be available until we return later this evening. No idea of the time. I'll check in then.


----------



## ~Candy~

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;297840

You might look into the dialup networking version.

MSN and Earthlink CDs also contain IE.


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by raybro:_
> *Mornin Angelique... 6:30 AM here in (almost) sunny California. Got something going on today I didn't know about until late last night. My sweet little wife informed me we were going on a mystery trip today as an early Valentines day celebration. Being retired has the advantage of doing stuff like this early so as to avoid the crowds. The schedule is to depart about 10:30 AM our time. That would be 1:30 PM your time.
> 
> Anyway, a couple of things to check out this morning.
> 
> First... I checked the evolt site I gave you in my previous post (where you can get IE5.5 SP2) and it's working OK now.
> 
> Next.. NiteHawk sent me a PM last night and mentioned the AOL CD's usually have IE on them. Don't know which version, but you might give that a look.
> 
> Third... NiteHawk also brought up the idea of using an alternate browser. He mentioned Opera (the free version), which he is trying out now. There is also Mozilla FireFox. I have used neither of these, so I'm unable to say much about them other than I've read a lot of positive comments about both. I use MyIE2, which runs on the IE shell. This means you must have IE installed in order to use it. So MyIE2 is not an option at this time.
> 
> If I do not hear from you before we leave today, I'll likely not be available until we return later this evening. No idea of the time. I'll check in then. *


thank you for your help. i am trying to download IE still, but there's something wrong with the download site it keeps telling me. I'll will try maybe reinstalling Aol or something?

Have fun on your trip 

thanks to acacandy as well. i will try out all alternatives.

If you find out what version let me know I have 6.0-9.0. I don't want to install them and have them all in the registry.


----------



## ~Candy~

You don't have to install AOL in order to install IE. IE has it's own folder (at least on the MSN and Earthlink disks I've seen) with a setup.exe file.


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *You don't have to install AOL in order to install IE. IE has it's own folder (at least on the MSN and Earthlink disks I've seen) with a setup.exe file. *


yeah i just figured that out, i reinstalled IE 5.0, the defualt for now then I'm gonna go install SP 2, if one of the cd's has it.


----------



## ~Candy~

SP 2???????


----------



## angelique01

lol, sorry I meant 5.5 SP2.


----------



## angelique01

hmm i can't find it on any of the aol cd's


----------



## ~Candy~

I'd try to get everything stable with the 98 updates first. The download with those may include any IE updates too.

I was thinking that AOL probably didn't include IE......so that confirms that suspicion


----------



## angelique01

yeah sounds like a good idea. we ran our memory test and a Stride6 failed. not sure if you know about that, if not we'll wait for raybro to get back.


----------



## ~Candy~

When I asked earlier about ram, I was thinking to remove one chip. Sounds like we might look at getting another chip instead


----------



## ~Candy~

Some quick google searches suggest it may be a cpu or motherboard problem instead of ram problem.......so, at this point, I'm not sure what to think.


----------



## angelique01

hmm interesting u say it might be the motherboard, we only had this one for about year, it was replaced by someone who I thought knew what they were doing.

If it's the memory chip, the one we have in here now has a warranty on it and can easily be replaced. We do have another chip, but it's 128mb. I would hate to go back with that one. My pages load faster with the 512mb.

hmm we'll just see how things progress I guess. I don't have enough $$ for a new motherboard now.


what's a cpu? is that the fan?


----------



## ~Candy~

If you have another chip, by all means, install that one just for a test to see if the error messages go away......all we are trying to do now is rule things out 

And I just had a motherboard go out, trust me, it has nothing to do with the experience of the installer  It hadn't been used for more than 2 months........ 

I put it in myself
 


cpu is the processor chip on the motherboard......like P2, P4, AMD, etc.


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *If you have another chip, by all means, install that one just for a test to see if the error messages go away......all we are trying to do now is rule things out
> 
> And I just had a motherboard go out, trust me, it has nothing to do with the experience of the installer  It hadn't been used for more than 2 months........
> 
> I put it in myself
> 
> 
> cpu is the processor chip on the motherboard......like P2, P4, AMD, etc. *


that sucks . thanks for letting us know about parts, not very savvy when it comes to that . So far no error messages all day. So I'm pretty stumped.


----------



## ~Candy~

Bad parts are intermittent  Sometimes heat plays a part too.....first thing in the morning, lovely. Later in the day, havoc...or vis versa


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Bad parts are intermittent  Sometimes heat plays a part too.....first thing in the morning, lovely. Later in the day, havoc...or vis versa  *


yeah . I've been told that before with the old drive, I think Nitehawk might have brought that up. So it should be going wacko anytime now


----------



## angelique01

bump, raybro. let me know about the memory thing .


----------



## raybro

Hi... We're back. Got a pedicure (that was the surprise) and a nice brunch. 

Read over what Candy has written and did some quick google searching. I tend to agree with Candy. It could be a number of different things. Intermittent makes it even more difficult to diagnose. 

Have you had the error today?

Do you still have the 512mb RAM stick installed?

One of the recommendations I read was to remove the RAM module (stick), blow out the slot and the module with canned air and reinstall the module.

Another thing to try would be to insert the module in a different slot. 

Have you tried running on your old 128mb RAM stick by itself to see if it happens? Doing this would be simply a diagnostic process, not a permanent change.

Do these things one at a time and run the computer for extended periods of time between each thing you do. Even run the M$ memory diagnostics test again and again. Laborious, but it's about the only way you are going to find out if it's a hardware problem related to the RAM

Be very careful when you handle RAM. they are staic sensitive and easily damaged. Always ground yourself to the PC cahassis before touching anything. Handle the modules by their edges.


----------



## angelique01

thanks, I will try the things u said. we did run on the 128mb sometime ago. I don't recal having errors with it. I had 64mb I had to get rid that had some bad problems.

No fatal exceptions today as of yet. .

So maybe some cleaning around the slots and switching to a another one might do it. I'll put the 128mb in by itself when I get a chance and test that.

Thought the error was maybe from downloading things off the internet, noticed it happended more often when doing that. I just re-downloaded my aim with no error. Good sign I would say.

Ugh, my little nephew is here for the night and he keeps cursing at his X-box  . Have to go tie him to a chair and tape his mouth


----------



## raybro

What I would do is do the clean up and put the 512mb stick in a different slot. Then run the RAM diagnostic test for an hour or so. If it has the failure stop and try it with the 128mb stick. If it doesn't have the failure, let it run all night. It wont hurt it at all.


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by raybro:_
> *What I would do is do the clean up and put the 512mb stick in a different slot. Then run the RAM diagnostic test for an hour or so. If it has the failure stop and try it with the 128mb stick. If it doesn't have the failure, let it run all night. It wont hurt it at all. *


ok, sounds like a plan. I'm gonna do it a little later though, so I get some stuff done on here.

I'll keep ya updated though.

I'm still trying to find a downlaod for IE 5.5 SP2. The one I found wouldn't work. Not sure if I want to wait for the 48mb one. That would be like a day and half on my computer, lol  I Didn't find anyone else with it, and it's not on any AOL cd 

Trying to install updates, now the page keeps clicking off


----------



## raybro

OK... Good luck. I want to stress the importance of grounding your self by touching the computer chassis (bare metal) before you touch the RAM sticks. Also do this before you go to put them back in. Always handle the RAM modules by the edges and avoid touch the metal "Fingers" on the edge that inserts into the slot.


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by raybro:_
> *OK... Good luck. I want to stress the importance of grounding your self by touching the computer chassis (bare metal) before you touch the RAM sticks. Also do this before you go to put them back in. Always handle the RAM modules by the edges and avoid touch the metal "Fingers" on the edge that inserts into the slot. *


ok no problem


----------



## angelique01

error message:

EXPLORER caused an invalid page fault in
module USER32.DLL at 0167:bff56bec.


everytime windows boots up I get this. and it just stays there on my screen when I try to click it off


----------



## ~Candy~

Can you go any further, or does it just keep repeating there?

If it won't go any further, start in safe mode, go to the control panel, sounds, and set startup and shutdown sounds to NONE.


----------



## angelique01

I got it to go away. I think something was wrong with the dll file, so I extracted it from the 98 cd, so far no error .


----------



## angelique01

hmm just got a fatal exception again. I have to go test the memory again like raybro suggested.

happened when I uninstalled the real media.


----------



## raybro

Cool  ... Lets hope that does the trick.

Where are you now? How did the RAM testing work out?


----------



## raybro

Bummer...  We posted about the same time... 

Uninstalled real media???? Whazzat?


----------



## raybro

Did you do the cleaning and reseating of the RAM sticks?


----------



## ~Candy~

Uninstalled what? Me too, Ray, Angel what are you doing??????


----------



## angelique01

all it is something that plays music, no biggie. I think the 512mb ram stick is the problem. we tested it and the error came up. we tested the 128mb, and no errors.


----------



## angelique01

nope not the memory. I got a fatal exception again and that Explorer error is coming up again. Also it keep telling me the registry was damaged and I had to restore it. Right now I only have like 4 prog's installed. Beginning to think this is beyond a memory problem


----------



## angelique01

yeah the windows update is working, maybe this will fix some stuff.


----------



## ~Candy~

Let's hope  Don't install any other programs until we have you stable.


----------



## angelique01

ok, i downloaded them. nothing wrong yet.

Okay I won't download anything else . I'm bored, I need to play with my programs *sigh*. Hopefully all will be good soon 


I won't be home for a little while on Monday. Going to a funeral for my mom's aunt . The third one I been to in less than a year


----------



## ~Candy~

From before, meaning????? Did the program get installed 'thru' this new windows installation?


----------



## angelique01

I edited it out my post, all is good, it opened up. I think I forgot to reboot when I did it. Rebooted and it work 


*makes a note, roboot after program installs.*


----------



## ~Candy~

*whew* Ok, glad we got past that


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> **whew* Ok, glad we got past that  *


haha! yeah . I'm new to this, still getting use to it 

still looking for IE 5.5 SP2 download. The one I attempted to use, never worked or I can wait for the 48mb one. This is the only one not on the AOL disks


----------



## ~Candy~

I'd suggest trying to dig up an MSN or Earthlink cd. Did you (or I'm not sure if it was possible) save the 6 download?

Is there indeed one on the AOL disks?


----------



## angelique01

I don't have any of those cd's . The 6 is on the aol disc.


----------



## ~Candy~

There should be absolutely no problem whatsoever installing 6 with Windows 98. I think your error messages are NOT related to the version of IE. I don't think I'd sit and wait for a download that big on dial up.


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *There should be absolutely no problem whatsoever installing 6 with Windows 98. I think your error messages are NOT related to the version of IE. I don't think I'd sit and wait for a download that big on dial up. *


ok. It only took an hour or so, but yeah I know what you mean . The only problem I had with it, was it kept locking up on me . So I'm better off going back on that?


----------



## angelique01

also wondering how to get my fonts back on here. wehn i moved stuff over, they were missing from the fonts folder i moved over to my documents, but they were there on the old HD. Should I burn them off or can I not hook the old HD back with the new one *thinking that may be a bad idea*.


----------



## angelique01

fatal exception again:

0E has occurred at 0028: 52C2E270


also damn aol is kicking me off with .dll errors again. seems the new hard drive has done nothing to fix any problems I had. Time to save up for a Pentium processor. I had an Intel Celeron back when I got this and had no errors come up on it, it couldn't handle a memory stick we got and it crashed. but it lasted for awhile.


What's the best processor to purchase? When I come up with the money I'll get one. My sister keeps telling me to buy a new computer already but I wanna learn how to put the parts in myself


----------



## ~Candy~

Have you tried running with the lower ram? The fonts will have to be added and/or installed again. You don't want to install a truck load though


----------



## angelique01

I'm running on the lower ram. I'll just burn them off because I wouldn't know where to start to download the ones I had. Can I start installing the rest of my programs?


----------



## ~Candy~

Do you have all the windows updates finished? And what version of IE are we running on?


----------



## angelique01

yep, all done. I'm on IE 5.5. Should I use the 6 since I can't find the other one?


----------



## angelique01

WAOL caused an invalid page fault in
module KERNEL32.DLL at 0167:bff714ac

I keep getting that error, it's driving me nuts. I searched it and it said it may be a virus, no virus found.


----------



## ~Candy~

If we have 5.5 stable right now, let's just stick with that. I'm still concerned over the other error messages we are getting. 

Any time you get one use the details tab to write down as much information as possible.

I guess you can start installing programs, I think we have hardware problems in any event.


----------



## raybro

Angel.. Take a look at This  M$ Kbase article.

Here's an excerpt from the article.

_"SYMPTOMS

When you start AOL and then attempt to browse to any Web site, you may receive an error message similar to the following:

WAOL caused Invalid Page Fault in module kernel32.dll 
AOL may then quit unexpectedly (crash), or your computer may stop responding (hang).

CAUSE

This behavior can occur if more than one version of AOL is installed on your computer. Under this scenario, two versions of the same file may be installed. As a result, the program may stop responding or quit unexpectedly when AOL attempts to access one of these files, and you may then receive the error message described in the "Symptoms" section of this article. "_


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *If we have 5.5 stable right now, let's just stick with that. I'm still concerned over the other error messages we are getting.
> 
> Any time you get one use the details tab to write down as much information as possible.
> 
> I guess you can start installing programs, I think we have hardware problems in any event. *


yeah im guessing it's hardware to . okay i'll write down as much detail as possible. I can probably write a book on the errors I get


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by raybro:_
> *Angel.. Take a look at This  M$ Kbase article.
> 
> Here's an excerpt from the article.
> 
> "SYMPTOMS
> 
> When you start AOL and then attempt to browse to any Web site, you may receive an error message similar to the following:
> 
> WAOL caused Invalid Page Fault in module kernel32.dll
> AOL may then quit unexpectedly (crash), or your computer may stop responding (hang).
> 
> CAUSE
> 
> This behavior can occur if more than one version of AOL is installed on your computer. Under this scenario, two versions of the same file may be installed. As a result, the program may stop responding or quit unexpectedly when AOL attempts to access one of these files, and you may then receive the error message described in the "Symptoms" section of this article. " *


ooh ok, I don't think I have another one installed besides this though 

Wait just found something under a folder called Online Services, must have been installed with Windows or something . How would I remove it if it is on here somewhere?


----------



## raybro

Don't start removing things randomly. That would likely just cause other problems.

Did you read the info contained in the link I provided? Read through it and try what it says. Contact AOL and see what they can tell you. Describe the error and the M$ Kbase article for reference. Ask them how you can find out if you have more than 1 instance of AOL installed. This may or may not be your problem, it's just a possibility.

I do not use AOL, so I'm unable to give you much help with this.


----------



## john1

online services is usually one of the first folders i get rid of.
the aol mentioned in there is an option to install aol (i think)


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by raybro:_
> *Don't start removing things randomly. That would likely just cause other problems.
> 
> Did you read the info contained in the link I provided? Read through it and try what it says. Contact AOL and see what they can tell you. Describe the error and the M$ Kbase article for reference. Ask them how you can find out if you have more than 1 instance of AOL installed. This may or may not be your problem, it's just a possibility.
> 
> I do not use AOL, so I'm unable to give you much help with this. *


ok, sorry


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *online services is usually one of the first folders i get rid of.
> the aol mentioned in there is an option to install aol (i think) *


ok thanks for letting me know


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *online services is usually one of the first folders i get rid of.
> the aol mentioned in there is an option to install aol (i think) *


john, if you do a custom install, don't you have the opportunity to deselect that whole section?


----------



## john1

Hi AcaCandy,

... probably ... (i don't recall)

How's things going for you?, ok i hope,
Regards, John


----------



## angelique01

Ugh, almost every other time I start up I get this message that the registry is messed up, came up 3x in a row and I had to restart


----------



## ~Candy~

That is not a normal message.......what is the EXACT wording


----------



## john1

MMmm ...


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *That is not a normal message.......what is the EXACT wording  *


oops sorry:

Windows encountered an error accessing the system registry. Windows will restart and repair the system registry for you.

that's what I get 

EXPLORER caused an invalid page fault in
module USER32.DLL at 0167:bff56bec.

also got that again


----------



## ~Candy~

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=193903

I'm going to include this one too, just in case 

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;[LN];303089


----------



## angelique01

droping in for an update.


still getting this error every once and awhile:

Windows encountered an error accessing the system registry. Windows will restart and repair the system registry for you. 



and a crap load of .dll's while running programs and AOL. I am pretty aware that this is hardware related by now.


Good news, we are getting our 512mb memory stick exchange in a few days, so we can be running on some clean memory again. I still get the fatal exceptions and .dll stuff while I am running on the NON damaged memory stick.


Anyways, drop in and let me know how it's going. I wish I knew what hardware it was, I'm guessing the processor. I have a gut feeling it is .


----------



## ~Candy~

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=193903


----------



## john1

Hi angelique01,

Just a quick question,
is your virtual memory being managed by Win ?

Or have you made any alterations to that ?

i ask cos the swap-file is mentioned in the
blurb about this.

The usual and default is that Win handles it.

John


----------



## NiteHawk

Candy and John1 have a point on swapfile management.
Since we created your C: partition at 2.5 gig it's important to clean up and empty out your \Windows\Temporary Internet Files folder so the swap file doesn't run out of room.

The long term plan was to add either your old HD or a new HD as a second physical drive and put the swap file and all the temporary junk files over there. It will make things both faster and cleaner.

If you could find a 10 to 20gig 7200RPM hard drive as a second that would be fine, but those sizes are pretty hard to find these days.

EDIT: I just looked and found a 20gig Western Digital HD for $57.
For between $57 to $66 you can get several different 40 gig dirves.

http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProduct.asp?submit=property&DEPA=1


----------



## ~Candy~

OMG, OfficeMax, $20 after rebates, 40 gig WD drive


----------



## john1

from:
http://www.xpbargains.com/index.php/send_deal/17584

Starts Sunday. According to Officemax's weekly ad,
they will have the Western Digital 80GB 8MB Cache
Special Edition Hard Drive for $80 - $60 rebates = $20.
*************************

This looks to me like an 80 gig H'drive for 80 dollars,
or 20 dollars if you can get rebates of 60 dollars.

I have no idea what to do to get 60 dollars worth of
rebates, as they do not explain this as far as i can see.

They may not be willing to do business by post anyway,
i am unlikely to travel that far.

John


----------



## JustMe2

Doggone it, Candy! WHERE at OfficeMax????
I can't find it!
JustMe2


----------



## JustMe2

Thanks John!
Well, crud! Looks like it expired Jan 31. Missed out again!
JustMe2


----------



## NiteHawk

Nope, it's on until 2/28. Try www.officemax.com and then click on weekly specials and then your state.


----------



## JustMe2

Thanks NiteHawk!
Found it finally! Buried in their ad...but I found it!
JustMe2


----------



## ~Candy~

Thought I had seen an 80 gig one almost free too 

Sign up for their email specials


----------



## angelique01

can't afford another hard drive right now . I live where the jobs are very scarse and pay very low . would be any other way to deal with this swap file issue?


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *Hi angelique01,
> 
> Just a quick question,
> is your virtual memory being managed by Win ?
> 
> Or have you made any alterations to that ?
> 
> i ask cos the swap-file is mentioned in the
> blurb about this.
> 
> The usual and default is that Win handles it.
> 
> John  *


right now it's being managed by windows.


----------



## john1

Hi Angelique,

Well i haven't trecked back through this thread,
but i used Win95b for years on an older machine
with an 850Mb drive, and i used to get large swap
file sizes, that ate into my drive a lot.

So i put a little instruction into it which simply
deleted the swap-file every start-up.

It was of course re-created by Win during starting
but it was then at a minimum size.

I never noticed any penalty or loss of speed from
doing that.

If you would like to try that, just ask,
i think its just a single line in the 'autoexec.bat'

Regards, John


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *Hi Angelique,
> 
> Well i haven't trecked back through this thread,
> but i used Win95b for years on an older machine
> with an 850Mb drive, and i used to get large swap
> file sizes, that ate into my drive a lot.
> 
> So i put a little instruction into it which simply
> deleted the swap-file every start-up.
> 
> It was of course re-created by Win during starting
> but it was then at a minimum size.
> 
> I never noticed any penalty or loss of speed from
> doing that.
> 
> If you would like to try that, just ask,
> i think its just a single line in the 'autoexec.bat'
> 
> Regards, John  *


ok thank you I will try that  Let me know how to go about doing that. thanks!


----------



## angelique01

don't know if you guys are around, but I think we might have figured out what the problems are coming from.


Tonight we were having alot of problems with booting up, the screen was just black and nothing would come up at all. During the numerous times of restarting a beeping noise came up that we were familiar with. It has happened before when we tried placing the 128mb memory stick into the memory slot on the processor. So we switched over to another slot, and it beeped again. Then we switched it back again to another one. So far no major problems with booting up or numerous fatal exceptions. 

The only thing I can think of at this point is it related to the memory stick it self (since this 128mb was the one that crashed our old processor), or it's something related to the memory slots on the processor.

I think I heard or read awhile back that when you run programs, this goes into the computer's memory somehow, am I correct on this? So the only think I can think is maybe something is wrong with the way things are running because of something memory related.


----------



## ~Candy~

Programs don't go into the computer's memory. The more memory a computer has, the more 'multi-tasking' you can do without the system becoming unstable.


----------



## angelique01

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Programs don't go into the computer's memory. The more memory a computer has, the more 'multi-tasking' you can do without the system becoming unstable. *


yeah I knew that much, just thought they went into the systems memory somehow, heh, guess not .

Then the last thing I can think is there is something wrong with Windows itself, since evrything goes into the registry.

Just got my new memory stick, lets see how things go with this.


----------

